# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  श्री कृष्ण लीला.

## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

*मित्रों यह चित्रमाला आपके सामने प्रस्तुत है 
इस चित्रमाला में प्रभु के जन्म से लेकर 
स्वधाम गमन तक के चित्रों का दर्शन 
कराया जाएगा
मेरा यह भी मानना है इसमें से कुछ चित्र किसी अन्य सूत्र में भी दिखाए होंगे
मगर
मुझे यह इसलिए दिखाने पडेंगे 
कि यह चित्रमाला खंडित न हो और धारा प्रवाह 
चलती रहे ......*

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह है आपके समक्ष प्रथम चित्र.
इसमें दर्शन करें देवकी विवाह के बाद जा रही है और कंस के द्वारा रथ का रोकना.


000.jpg (100.9 KB)

----------


## amol05

*आपके सूत्र के आगमन का स्वागत है मित्र आप सूत्र सुरु करे 

जय श्री राधेय ..........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अब दर्शन करें देवकी और वासुदेव कारागार में और 
नारायण का चतुर्भुज रूप 
और कृष्ण जन्म*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0001.jpg (97.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अब दर्शन करें वासुदेव कृष्ण जी को नन्द गाँव ले जाते हुए ................*

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

0002.jpg (98.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रभु प्रेमियों अब यह देखें और इस छवि को देख कर निहाल हो उठेंगे 
माता यशोधा बुआ सुनंदा और भी सखियाँ ठाकुर जी को प्रथम स्नान कराते हुए...............*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0003.jpg (101.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*माता यशोधा ने ठाकुर जी को अपने अंक में समेटा हुआ है.............*


0004.jpg (65.9 KB)

----------


## Radhey.shah0

* जय श्रीकृष्ण अनुजी  बहेतरीन   सूत्र  
मेरी  और से ++*

----------


## Raman46

> *माता यशोधा ने ठाकुर जी को अपने अंक में समेटा हुआ है.............*
> 
> 
> 0004.jpg (65.9 KB)


आगे बढ़ो  अनु श्री ...........बाल  गोपाल ,माखन चोर,  नन्द किशोर  ,राधा क्यों गोरी ,मैं क्यों काला .................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *आपके सूत्र के आगमन का स्वागत है मित्र आप सूत्र सुरु करे 
> 
> जय श्री राधेय ..........*





> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:





> * जय श्रीकृष्ण अनुजी  बहेतरीन   सूत्र  
> मेरी  और से ++*





> आगे बढ़ो  अनु श्री ...........बाल  गोपाल ,माखन चोर,  नन्द किशोर  ,राधा क्यों गोरी ,मैं क्यों काला .................


*सभी प्रभु प्रेमियों का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है 
एक मेरी आप सब से चरणों में करबद्ध  प्रार्थना ...............
कृपया (+) देने का कष्ट न करें जिसने इन दृश्यों के दर्शन कर लिए उस के आगे (+) कुछ भी नही है ( कृपया अन्यथा न लें )
और दूसरी बात अभी यह चित्र माला पूरी होने दें 
अपनी ओर से अभी कोई चित्र न लगाए इस लिए कि लय टूटेगी.
आप सब का फिर से आभार प्रकट करते हुए दर्शन करते है श्री कृष्ण लीला का.*

----------


## Raman46

> 0003.jpg (101.5 KB)


नन्द को नन्द लाल भयो .यशोदा को भयो लाल 

मोरे तो श्री कृष्ण  गोपाल

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

अहोव्कीयम       स्तनकालकूटंजिन्घ  स्यापायद्प्य्साध  वी ,
लेभे गतिं धात्रुचिन्ताम    तात्तोंयम      कंवाश्र्नाम्व्र्  ेम .

पूतना धाय माँ बन कर आती है 
और ठाकुर जी को स्तनपान कराने के बहाने विष पान कराने लगती है 

और स्तनपान करने से पहले विषपान करने वाले का स्मरण करते हैं .
बाबा अभी तो बच्चा हूँ इस विष को तो आप ग्रहण कर लो पय पान ( दुग्धपान ) मैं कर लूंगा.

नही नही यह सोच रहे हैं कि जो गति मैं माँ यशोधा को देने वाला था अब वह गति भी इस धाय माँ को भी देनी होगी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है पूर्व जन्म  ( वामन अवतार ) में यह राजा बली कि बहन थी 
जब राजा बली से तीन पग धरती मांगी थी तब उस बालक ( नारायण...  जो वामन के रूप में थे ) 
तब उस के मन में यह कामना उत्पन्न हुयी कि कितना सुन्दर बालक है यह  मन करता है कि इसे अपना दूध पिलाऊं. जब तीन पग से वामनावतार श्री हरी ने सारी पृथ्वी  को नाप लिया . तब उसे ( बलि कि बहन को ) बड़ा क्रोध आया कि कियों मैं इसे ज़हर दे दूँ. तब यह प्त्छ्ली बात सोचते हुए श्री कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि चलो इसकी भी कामना पूरण हुयी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि......... ..............


अगर जित्नेमुझे यह कारण अभी स्मरण गुरु कृपा से अभी मुझे जो स्मरण हो रहे है वह लिखने बैठ गयी तो बाकी के चित्र रह जायेंगे सो अब अपना ध्यान चित्रों पर ही केंद्रित करते हुए दर्शन करे 
पूतना उधार का.........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0005.jpg (96.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

अहोव्कीयम       स्तनकालकूटंजिन्घ  स्यापायद्प्य्साध  वी ,
लेभे गतिं धात्रुचिन्ताम    तात्तोंयम      कंवाश्र्नाम्व्र्  ेम .

पूतना धाय माँ बन कर आती है 
और ठाकुर जी को स्तनपान कराने के बहाने विष पान कराने लगती है 

और स्तनपान करने से पहले विषपान करने वाले का स्मरण करते हैं .
बाबा अभी तो बच्चा हूँ इस विष को तो आप ग्रहण कर लो पय पान ( दुग्धपान ) मैं कर लूंगा.

नही नही यह सोच रहे हैं कि जो गति मैं माँ यशोधा को देने वाला था अब वह गति भी इस धाय माँ को भी देनी होगी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है पूर्व जन्म  ( वामन अवतार ) में यह राजा बली कि बहन थी 
जब राजा बली से तीन पग धरती मांगी थी तब उस बालक ( नारायण...  जो वामन के रूप में थे ) 
तब उस के मन में यह कामना उत्पन्न हुयी कि कितना सुन्दर बालक है यह  मन करता है कि इसे अपना दूध पिलाऊं. जब तीन पग से वामनावतार श्री हरी ने सारी पृथ्वी  को नाप लिया . तब उसे ( बलि कि बहन को ) बड़ा क्रोध आया कि कियों मैं इसे ज़हर दे दूँ. तब यह प्त्छ्ली बात सोचते हुए श्री कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि चलो इसकी भी कामना पूरण हुयी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि......... ..............


अगर जित्नेमुझे यह कारण अभी स्मरण गुरु कृपा से अभी मुझे जो स्मरण हो रहे है वह लिखने बैठ गयी तो बाकी के चित्र रह जायेंगे सो अब अपना ध्यान चित्रों पर ही केंद्रित करते हुए दर्शन करे 
पूतना उधार का.........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## Sameerchand

*अनुजी आपकी तारीफ़ तो नहीं कर रहा, मगर इस सूत्र से आपने श्रीकृष्ण भगवान् का साक्षात् दर्शन करा दिए. दूसरा फोटो तो गज़ब का है, ऐसा लगता है मनो स्वयं भगवान् हमें दर्शन दे रहे हो. आप ऐसे ही कृष्ण गोपाल के फोटो डालते रहे. 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जो हमें भगवान् के साक्षात् दर्शन करा रही है. इस शानदार प्रश्तुती के लिए आपको धन्यवाद और रेप+.**

कस्तुरी तिलकम ललाटपटले,
वक्षस्थले कौस्तुभम ।
नासाग्रे वरमौक्तिकम करतले,
वेणु करे कंकणम ।
सर्वांगे हरिचन्दनम सुललितम,
कंठे च मुक्तावलि ।
गोपस्त्री परिवेश्तिथो विजयते,
गोपाल चूडामणी ॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

अहोव्कीयम स्तनकालकूटंजिन्घ   �स्यापायद्प्य्सा  � ��वी ,
लेभे गतिं धात्रुचिन्ताम तात्तोंयम कंवाश्र्नाम्व्र्   �ेम .

पूतना धाय माँ बन कर आती है
और ठाकुर जी को स्तनपान कराने के बहाने विष पान कराने लगती है

और स्तनपान करने से पहले विषपान करने वाले का स्मरण करते हैं .
बाबा अभी तो बच्चा हूँ इस विष को तो आप ग्रहण कर लो पय पान ( दुग्धपान ) मैं कर लूंगा.

नही नही यह सोच रहे हैं कि जो गति मैं माँ यशोधा को देने वाला था अब वह गति भी इस धाय माँ को भी देनी होगी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है पूर्व जन्म ( वामन अवतार ) में यह राजा बली कि बहन थी
जब राजा बली से तीन पग धरती मांगी थी तब उस बालक ( नारायण... जो वामन के रूप में थे )
तब उस के मन में यह कामना उत्पन्न हुयी कि कितना सुन्दर बालक है यह मन करता है कि इसे अपना दूध पिलाऊं. जब तीन पग से वामनावतार श्री हरी ने सारी पृथ्वी को नाप लिया . तब उसे ( बलि कि बहन को ) बड़ा क्रोध आया कि कियों मैं इसे ज़हर दे दूँ. तब यह प्त्छ्ली बात सोचते हुए श्री कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि चलो इसकी भी कामना पूरण हुयी.

नही नही ऐसा भी नही है कृष्ण जी मन ही मन सोचते हैं कि......... ..............


अगर जित्नेमुझे यह कारण अभी स्मरण गुरु कृपा से अभी मुझे जो स्मरण हो रहे है वह लिखने बैठ गयी तो बाकी के चित्र रह जायेंगे सो अब अपना ध्यान चित्रों पर ही केंद्रित करते हुए दर्शन करे
पूतना उधार का.........

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

0000..jpg (93.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*:tuta-dil::tuta-dil:किन्ही अप्रिहाय कारणों से सूत्र सम्बधि लिखा नही जा पा रहा इस लिए हार्दिक खेद है.:tuta-dil::tuta-dil:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अभी पिछले दृश्य में आपने दर्शन कि ठाकुर जी शकटासुर का संहार करते हुए........................*



*अब दर्शन करें त्रिनाव्र्ट का उद्धार करते हुए  ..........................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0007.jpg (69.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0008.jpg (97.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दर्शन करें इनके कुलगुरु शांडिल्य जी के द्वारा नाम कारन संस्कार 

जब नन्द और यशोधा जी ने प्रभु का नाम करण के लिए इनको कहा तो प्रभु कि मोहिनी मूरत को देखते हुए वह  खुद मोहित हो गए.
 तो वह स्वयम ठाकुर जी कि ही पूजा करने लगे................


शारद सगुन न गावत पार शम्भू उमा रमा ध्याव्हें गणेश सुरेश शेष त्रिलोक देत परिक्रमा ,
नही शक्ति नही सामर्थ मैं मति हीन हे पुरुशोत्मा निज शरण लीजे भक्ति दीजे दोष तृती कीजे क्षमा..*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*री मैय्या मोरी मैं नही माटी खायो रि मैय्या मोरी मैंने ही माटी खायो.............*


0010.jpg (97.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अभूतपूर्व दृश्य* 
0011.jpg (95.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आप सभी से और मेरे प्रभु जी से प्रार्थना...................
 कि आज के लिए मेरी इतनी सेवा कबूल करें.
अब जब आगे जैसा हुकुम होगा.*

----------


## draculla

*बहुत ही मनोहारी चित्रमाला है/
आगे इसी तरह से सूत्र को गति देते रहे और नटखट गोपाल के चित्र दिखाते रहे हैं/
इसमें ऐसे कुछ चित्र हैं जिसे मैंने नहीं देखे थे/
इस सभी चित्रों को हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यावद/
+ रेप*

----------


## Raman46

> *अभूतपूर्व दृश्य* 
> 0011.jpg (95.7 KB)


आला रे ............आला,. आला    रे मोरे कृष्ण  गोपाला  ,ये नट खट  नन्द का लाला

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *दर्शन करें इनके कुलगुरु शांडिल्य जी के द्वारा नाम कारन संस्कार 
> 
> जब नन्द और यशोधा जी ने प्रभु का नाम करण के लिए इनको कहा तो प्रभु कि मोहिनी मूरत को देखते हुए वह  खुद मोहित हो गए.
>  तो वह स्वयम ठाकुर जी कि ही पूजा करने लगे................
> 
> 
> शारद सगुन न गावत पार शम्भू उमा रमा ध्याव्हें गणेश सुरेश शेष त्रिलोक देत परिक्रमा ,
> नही शक्ति नही सामर्थ मैं मति हीन हे पुरुशोत्मा निज शरण लीजे भक्ति दीजे दोष तृती कीजे क्षमा..*


अनु जी गुस्ताखी की माफ़ी के साथ कहना पड़ रहा है कि यादवों के कुलगुरु गर्गाचार्य जी थे और उनके द्वारा ही गौशाला में श्री कृष्ण और बलराम जी का नामकरण संस्कार हुआ था जिससे कंस को कोई खबर न होने पाए, न कि महऋषि  शांडिल्य द्वारा !

----------


## Raman46

> *री मैय्या मोरी मैं नही माटी खायो रि मैय्या मोरी मैंने ही माटी खायो.............*
> 
> 
> 0010.jpg (97.6 KB)


मैया मोरी मैं नही माखन खायो ,ग्वाल बल सब बैर पड़े हे बरबस मुख लप्ताओं
मैं बालक बहियन  के ओछों शिक्हर कही  बिधि पाओ,
भोर भयो गैयन के पीछे बर बस मोहि पठायों ,
ऋ मैया  मोरी मैं कब माखन खाओ /
ये ले अपनी लकुटी कमरिया ,बहुतहीं नाच नचाइओ .
ऋ मैया मोरी मैं कब माखन खाओ //
सुर दास तब बिहसी यसोदा ले उर कंठ लगाओ ,
सुन लला मोरे,,,,,,,,,,,, तैं ,,,,नही माखन खाओ,  

अब ,नट खट गोपाल कहतें हें ............ 
सुन मैया मोरी मै ने ही, माखन खाओ

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *बहुत ही मनोहारी चित्रमाला है/
> आगे इसी तरह से सूत्र को गति देते रहे और नटखट गोपाल के चित्र दिखाते रहे हैं/
> इसमें ऐसे कुछ चित्र हैं जिसे मैंने नहीं देखे थे/
> इस साडी चित्रों को हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यावद/
> + रेप*


*धन्यवाद भ्राता जी पर यह (+) कष्ट न करें मैंने पूर्व निवेदन आप सभी से किया था.
अब अन्य कोई नही स्द्स्य्गन (+) देने का कष्ट न करें............*




> आला रे ............आला,. आला    रे मोरे कृष्ण  गोपाला  ,ये नट खट  नन्द का लाला





> अनु जी गुस्ताखी की माफ़ी के साथ कहना पड़ रहा है कि यादवों के कुलगुरु गर्गाचार्य जी थे और उनके द्वारा ही गौशाला में श्री कृष्ण और बलराम जी का नामकरण संस्कार हुआ था जिससे कंस को कोई खबर न होने पाए, न कि महऋषि  शांडिल्य द्वारा !



*आपने ठीक लिखा है भ्राता श्री मेरे से गलती हुयी है 
इया के लिया क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ....................*





> मैया मोरी मैं नही माखन खायो ,ग्वाल बल सब बैर पड़े हे बरबस मुख लप्ताओं
> मैं बालक बहियन  के ओछों शिक्हर कही  बिधि पाओ,
> भोर भयो गैयन के पीछे बर बस मोहि पठायों ,
> ऋ मैया  मोरी मैं कब माखन खाओ /
> ये ले अपनी लकुटी कमरिया ,बहुतहीं नाच नचाइओ .
> ऋ मैया मोरी मैं कब माखन खाओ //
> सुर दास तब बिहसी यसोदा ले उर कंठ लगाओ ,
> सुन लला मोरे,,,,,,,,,,,, तैं ,,,,नही माखन खाओ,  
> 
> ...


*skp009 भ्राता श्री आप का अभिनन्दन है.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


अब आप सब से दो और प्रार्थना  हैं...............
एक (+) देने का कष्ट न करें 
और दूसरी...............
मैं अभी नीचे लिखी  जैसी पोस्ट का ही जवाब दे पाउंगी 
कियोंकि इस सूत्र में परवेश करते ही जब सारा ध्यान इसी चित्रमाला पर ही केंद्रित होता है .या ऐसी ही मेरी किसी गलती पर , या कोई और भी श्री कृष्ण लीला सम्मत बातों को देखने /पढ़ने के लिए ऐसी ही किसी भी पोस्ट का स्वागत है.
कृपया लिखने के लिए ही न लिखें अपितु 
SUNIL1107 भ्राता जी जैसी ही कोई भी बात वक्तव्य आदि लिखें 
उसका अपनी अल्प बुद्धि अनुसार प्रत्युत्तर देने कि कोशिश भी करूंगी. 
अब चलते हैं श्री कृष्ण लीला में प्रवेश करते हैं .......................

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*





> अनु जी गुस्ताखी की माफ़ी के साथ कहना पड़ रहा है कि यादवों के कुलगुरु गर्गाचार्य जी थे और उनके द्वारा ही गौशाला में श्री कृष्ण और बलराम जी का नामकरण संस्कार हुआ था जिससे कंस को कोई खबर न होने पाए, न कि महऋषि  शांडिल्य द्वारा !

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

देखें कैसा मनोहारी दृश्य है यह बाल गोपाल माखन भी चुरा रहे हैं और मैय्या से छुपे हुए भी हैं..........
आप भी खा  रहे हैं और वानर को भी 
प्रभु आपकी लीला अपरम्पार*


0012.jpg (93.2 KB)

----------


## sushilnkt

*जय श्री कृष्ण देवाय नमो ...*

----------


## sushilnkt

*मुरली मनोहर की बासुरी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यूं तो हम सभी को इब सभी चित्रों का पता है पर यह सब नित नूतन है 
अब नयनों को पावन कीजिये इन दोनों झांकीयों  से.................*

0013.jpg (77.2 KB)




0014.jpg (89.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

* री मैया .........ओ मैया न  न न न ........*0015.jpg(99.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ओह ......... मैया को जरा ज्यादा ही क्रोध आ गया है..
ठाकुर जी को ऊखल से बाँधने कि कोशिश में हैं ,कथा तो सब को पता ही है.
था कुर जी मैया से बांध नही पाते रस्सी हर बार छोटी ही रह जाती है.
जैसे तैसे कर के मैय्या ठाकुर जी को बाँध कर चली जाती हैं 
और ठाकुर जी लुड़कते हुए दो वृक्षों के बीच में से र्स्स्जी सहित निकलते है 
यह दोनों वृक्ष यमलार्जुन के है यह श्रापित हैं नारद जी के द्वारा.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यह दोनों वृक्ष  पूर्व जन्म में कुबेर जी के बेटे थे.
 नदी में अप्सराओं के साथ नग्न स्नान करने के करण,
 नारद जी ने श्राप दिया था कि तुम जड़ हो जाओ. 
नारद जी को इनके मनाने पर जब उनका क्रोध शांत हुआ.
 तब नारद जी ने कहा .......... 
द्वापर में तुम दोनों का उद्धार श्री कृष्ण जी के द्वारा ही होगा.......................
तब से यह दोनों भाई यमलार्जुन वृक्ष बने, श्री कृष्ण जी से अपनी मुक्ति की बाट जोहते हुए ,
प्रभु के आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.
और अब देखें उस दयालु प्रभु ने कैसी कृपा करी....................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0016.jpg (98.8 KB)



0017.jpg (100.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*देना है तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी ,
मेरे सर  पर रख गिरिधारी .......
अपने ये दोनों हाथ.*



0018.jpg (85.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक मैया फल बेचने वाली से 
फल तो लिए. और फल के दामों के बदले क्या चुकाया ?
देखो ....... देखो.....................*



0019.jpg (97.2 KB)

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अभूतपूर्व दृश्य* 
> 0011.jpg (95.7 KB)


*सचमुच में अभूतपूर्व दृश्य है. अनुजी आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, जो आपके सौजन्य से इतने अभूतपूर्व दृश्य देखने को मिल रहे है. हम सब पर बालगोपाल की दृष्टि हमेशा बनी रहे.*

----------


## sushilnkt

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> *मित्रों यह चित्रमाला आपके सामने प्रस्तुत है 
> इस चित्रमाला में प्रभु के जन्म से लेकर 
> स्वधाम गमन तक के चित्रों का दर्शन 
> कराया जाएगा
> मेरा यह भी मानना है इसमें से कुछ चित्र किसी अन्य सूत्र में भी दिखाए होंगे
> मगर
> मुझे यह इसलिए दिखाने पडेंगे 
> ...


भाई आज मेरे बापू का नाम बहुत ही प्यार से लिया जा रहा हे अनु जी के सूत्र पर आप भी जाकर देख लो हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव: सब ये ही बोला रहे हे

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुनिया को नाच नचाने वाला देखो एक मोर ठाकुर जी को नाच नचा रहा है.
साथ में देखें की कलाकार ने कैसा चित्रण किया है 
ठाकुर जी का अंगवस्त्र  (पीताम्बर)भी मोर के परों  जैसा ही प्रतीत हो रहा है.*


0020.jpg (105.1 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> *धन्यवाद भ्राता जी पर यह (+) कष्ट न करें मैंने पूर्व निवेदन आप सभी से किया था.
> अब अन्य कोई नही स्द्स्य्गन (+) देने का कष्ट न करें............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *आपने ठीक लिखा है भ्राता श्री मेरे से गलती हुयी है 
> ...


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री कृष्ण के जीवन की मनमोहनी चित्रावली सुंदर शब्दों के सहयोग से अति मनोरम ....धन्यवाद.....हरी अनंत हरी कथा अनन्ता ...

----------


## Raman46

> *एक मैया फल बेचने वाली से 
> फल तो लिए. और फल के दामों के बदले क्या चुकाया ?
> देखो ....... देखो.....................*
> 
> 
> 0019.jpg (97.2 KB)


इसी लिए तो कहतें हें श्री कृष्णा  की अदभुद लीला  , अगरम पार /

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मामा कंस का भेजा हुआ एक क्रोंच नाम के राक्षस का संहार करते हुए.*


0021.jpg (100.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

* श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

यहाँ बार बार लिखा जा रहा है और लिखा भी आगे जाएगा............
संहार करते हुए,उद्धार करते हुए ...............
ठाकुर जी ने किसी को मारा नही है बल्कि तारा ही है.

अब एक बात यह है हम सब 
लिखते है अथवा बोलचाल में भी आता है एक अक्षर ........... वह है 
राक्षस 

जिसके बारे में बड़ी डरावनी डरावनी शक्लों वाले.........ऐसे चित्र दिखाए जाते हैं 
वह एक कलाकार की कल्पना है . माना की वह कल्पना ही है उनके चेहरे कैसे भी होंगे 
पर उनके कर्म ?
उनके कर्म कैसे होंगे?
निश्चय ही हम सब से श्रेष्ठ. 
अब आप कहेंगे की वह अधम प्राणी होकर भी उनके कर्म हम से श्रेष्ठ कियों ?
तो सीधी सादी बात है मेरे भाई - बहन 
जिसको तारने के लिए ,जिसका उद्धार करने के लिए ठाकुर जी को स्वयम आना पड़ा 
वह तो हम से श्रेष्ठ ही होगा न.

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## gopu

बांके बिहारी घनश्याम ...नैना निर् भरे
इस संसार की समस्त सुंदरता एक तरफ ...प्रभु की मनमोहक छवि एक तरफ 
जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक सखा ठाकुर जी पैंजनिया पहनाते हुए ...
श्रृंगार करते हुए.*


0022.jpg (95.2 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> *एक सखा ठाकुर जी पैंजनिया पहनाते हुए ...
> श्रृंगार करते हुए.*
> 
> 
> 0022.jpg (95.2 KB)


आज तो हमारी अनु श्री पूरी  की पूरी श्याम रंग में रंगी हे ....हे  न ये मनमोहक ,बांके बिहारी रंग रंगीला छैल छबीला

----------


## Sameerchand

*कृष्ण लीला अपरम्पार......बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की"*

----------


## Raman46

> *कृष्ण लीला अपरम्पार......बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की"*


कृष्ण लीला अपरम्पार......बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


उन बालकों के सौभाग्य  का किन शब्दों में करें......... जिन को श्री हरि: के साथ खेलने का सुअवसर मिला है . जिनके दर्शन के लिए योगी मुनि तरस रहे हों, और उसी परब्रहम  के साथ गोप बालक खेल रहे हैं.

सभी बालक खेल कूद में लगे थे इतने में अघासुर आया . उसे कंस ने भेजा था. वह बकासुर और पूतना का छोटा भाई था. वह अजगर का रूप ले कर आया. सभी गोप ग्वालों को निगल जाने की इच्छा से मार्ग में सो गया . उन सब बचों ने उस के विशाल मुख को एक गुफा मान लिया और उसमे प्रवेश करने की सोची .

उन्होंने कन्हैया से कहा कि तू भी हमारे साथ चलेगा तो हमें दर नही लगेगा.अजगर के मुख से सब बालक निकल नही पाते और अपने ठाकुर जी निकालते है, 
आइये करें उस लीला के भी दर्शन...............



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0023.jpg (98.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


अघासुर के उदर से सभी बालक बाहर आये तो कन्हैया से भोजन करने कि इच्छा प्रकट की, तो माधव बोले आओ चलें इस यमुना के किनारे भोहन करते हैं और साथ में बछड़े भी चरते रहेंगे. सभी बैठ गए.

अब सब गोप बालक चाहते हैं कि कान्हा हमारे घर का भी खाए. सभी कान्हा के मुख में कौर रखना चाहते हैं. और कान्हा ने बीच में बैठकर सब कि इच्छा पूर्ण की.

 अब अघासुर का मोक्ष किया तो ब्रह्मा जी सोचने लगे कि यह कन्हैया है कौन? यहाँ आकार देखा कन्हैया को भोजन करते पाया. अब ब्रह्मा जी ने परीक्षा लेने की सोची. कि यह साधारण प्राणी है या ईश्वर सभी बछड़ों को उठाकर ब्रह्म लोक ले गए. भोजन करते जब बालकों ने देखा कि हमारे बछड़े कहाँ हैं तो पाया कि बछड़े वहाँ नही हैं.
कन्हैया ने मित्रों से कहा कि तुम भोजन करो मैं बछड़े ले आता हूँ.
अब कृष्ण जी बछड़ों को ढूँढ़ते हैं वह नही मिलते ,वह लौट कर आते हैं तब देखते है, कि बालक नही हैं.
श्री कृष्ण जी समझ गए कि यह ब्रह्मा जी की करतूत है.
श्री कृष्ण जी ने सब बालको ,उनके बछडो गायों, उनकी कमली , लाठी आदि कि रचना कि और एक साल तक उन सब के घर रहे .

ब्रह्मा जी आज पृथ्वी पर देखने दूसरी बार आये की बालको और बछड़ों के बिना पृथ्वी पर क्या हो रहा है? तब कृष्ण जी को सभी गोप ग्वालों ,बच्ग्ग्दो ,और गायों के साथ देख कर सोच में पद गए कि यह सच है या वह जिनको मैं ब्रह्मलोक में छोड़ आया हूँ.
कथा तो सब को विदित ही है 
पर हम यहाँ है वह चित्रमाला के जिन के चार चित्रों का वर्णन अभी किया गया है.तो आइये दर्शन करे बारी बारी से इन्ही चारों  चित्रों के.................

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0024.jpg (99.5 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अनु जी शानदार तरीके से भगवान की जीवनी लिख रही है आप ...चित्रों के सहयोग से, बांके बिहारी जरूर खुस होगे आपसे....आपके जवाब का भी इन्तजार कर रहा हूँ...सवाल तो आप जानती ही है.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

0025.jpg (99.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0026.jpg (97.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0027.jpg (101.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आज के लिए बस इतना ही आप प्रभु प्रेमियों से आज्ञा.
धन्यवाद  आप सभी का अभी मैंने पिछले पृष्ठ नही देखे सो नाम भी पता नही है 
सब को मेरी  जय श्री कृष्णा.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post252028
*
आपकी इस प्रविष्टि के क्या मायने हैं मित्र? क्या ये आपको शोभा देता है कि आप एक दुसरे सूत्र जहाँ इस तरह की कोई भी बात नहीं हो रही, आप इस तरह से अपने सूत्र का लिंक छोड़ आए हैं! जबकि हस्ताक्षर में आप अपने सूत्रों का विज्ञापन कर सकती हैं!*

----------


## draculla

> *धन्यवाद भ्राता जी पर यह (+) कष्ट न करें मैंने पूर्व निवेदन आप सभी से किया था.
> अब अन्य कोई नही स्द्स्य्गन (+) देने का कष्ट न करें............*
> 
> [/SIZE][/I][/B][/COLOR]


*अनु जी यह जानकार अच्छा लगा की आप को + पॉइंट नहीं चाहिए/

लेकिन क्या करे मेरी आदत ही कुछ ऐसी है की जबतक अच्छे सूत्र,जो मेरे नजर में आए हो और मैं पॉइंट ना दूँ तो मुझे अच्छा ही नहीं लगता है/
अत: आप भी हमारी भावनाओ को समझे और जो सदस्य पॉइंट दें/
उसे सहर्ष स्वीकार करें/*

----------


## Raman46

> *एक सखा ठाकुर जी पैंजनिया पहनाते हुए ...
> श्रृंगार करते हुए.*
> 
> 
> 0022.jpg (95.2 KB)


 
येक समय यदुनंद लला ही ने धार लिओ निज वेस लुगाई ,
माथे पे डार लिओ इक  टोकरियाँ ओ गलियन गलियन टेर लगाई,
लाल,हरी पिली मोरी  चूड़ियाँ, प्यारी  श्यामा तेरेलिये लाइ ,
हे कोई ब्रिज की लाडलियां  मनभावन चूड़ियाँ तेरे लिए लाइ ,
अनु श्री की कृष्णा लीला ,मनमोहन बन गयो चूड़ीहारण लुगाई ,
श्यामा प्यारी चित चोर चकोरी लै लो मोरी चूड़ियाँ तैरे लिए खुद लै आई ,
ओ ऋ राधे ब्रिजभान दुलारी ,बनी चूड़ीहारण  तैरे गली दौड़ी चल आई  ,
सकप के मन बसे नन्दलाल ,कृष्णा लीला ,अद्भुद रचाई ,

----------


## Raman46

> *अनु जी यह जानकार अच्छा लगा की आप को + पॉइंट नहीं चाहिए/
> 
> लेकिन क्या करे मेरी आदत ही कुछ ऐसी है की जबतक अच्छे सूत्र,जो मेरे नजर में आए हो और मैं पॉइंट ना दूँ तो मुझे अच्छा ही नहीं लगता है/
> अत: आप भी हमारी भावनाओ को समझे और जो सदस्य पॉइंट दें/
> उसे सहर्ष स्वीकार करें/*


 
द्रकुला जी वन्देमातरम, 

अनु श्री का ये मतलब कभी नही रहा की लोग  +रेपो न दें,उनका कहना हे कि अगर आप देना चाहतें हें तो आप का स्वागत हे ,पर इसे आप दे दे ,मुझे मिल जाएगी ,मतलब साफ हे दोस्त ,सूत्रा पे ना कहें ,ताकि ना देने बाले बंधुओं को बुरा ना लगे //

अनु श्री कि भावना काबिले तारीफ हे दोस्तों / ये बधाई ये उचित पात्र  /इनकी भावना कि क़द्र होनी ही चाहिए /

धन्यवाद सर

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अनु जी यह जानकार अच्छा लगा की आप को + पॉइंट नहीं चाहिए/
> 
> लेकिन क्या करे मेरी आदत ही कुछ ऐसी है की जबतक अच्छे सूत्र,जो मेरे नजर में आए हो और मैं पॉइंट ना दूँ तो मुझे अच्छा ही नहीं लगता है/
> अत: आप भी हमारी भावनाओ को समझे और जो सदस्य पॉइंट दें/
> उसे सहर्ष स्वीकार करें/*





> *सभी प्रभु प्रेमियों का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है 
> एक मेरी आप सब से चरणों में करबद्ध  प्रार्थना ...............
> कृपया (+) देने का कष्ट न करें जिसने इन दृश्यों के दर्शन कर लिए उस के आगे (+) कुछ भी नही है ( कृपया अन्यथा न लें )
> .*





> *
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> 
> 
> मैं अभी नीचे लिखी  जैसी पोस्ट का ही जवाब दे पाउंगी 
> कियोंकि इस सूत्र में परवेश करते ही जब सारा ध्यान इसी चित्रमाला पर ही केंद्रित होता है .या ऐसी ही मेरी किसी गलती पर , या कोई और भी श्री कृष्ण लीला सम्मत बातों को देखने /पढ़ने के लिए ऐसी ही किसी भी पोस्ट का स्वागत है.
> कृपया लिखने के लिए ही न लिखें अपितु 
> ...





> द्रकुला जी वन्देमातरम, 
> 
> 
> 
> अनु श्री कि भावना काबिले तारीफ हे दोस्तों / ये बधाई ये उचित पात्र  /इनकी भावना कि क़द्र होनी ही चाहिए /
> 
> धन्यवाद सर


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

*कृपया ऊपर  अनु द्वारा.लिखी लाल रंग वाली लाइने ध्यान से पढ़ें.......................*



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Raman46

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> *कृपया ऊपर  अनु द्वारा.लिखी लाल रंग वाली लाइने ध्यान से पढ़ें.......................*
> 
> 
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## yash chouhan

"जय श्री गिरिराजधरण "
अपना सूत्र गतिशील रखिये बहुत बहुत आभार

----------


## yash chouhan

"जय श्री गिरिराजधरण "
अपना सूत्र गतिशील रखिये बहुत बहुत आभार

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Sameerchand

*हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा
कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे
हरे रामा हरे रामा
रामा रामा हरे हरे**

बचपन में दादी से बहुत सारी कृष्णा लीला सुनी थी. एक यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हु:


एक बार  बाल गोपाल खेल रहे थे. तभी वह एक फल बेचने वाली औरत आयी. बाल गोपाल ने औरत से बोला की मुझे फल दो. फल बेचने वाली औरत ने कहा की बदले में आप मुझे क्या दोगे. बाल गोपाल घर में गए और अपनी छोटी सी हथेली में एक मुठी अनाज के दाने लाये. फल बेचने वाली औरत ने हसते हुए ढेर सारे फल बाल गोपाल को दे दिए और अनाज का दाना टोकरी में रख ली.. घर पहुचने पर फल बेचने वाली औरत ने यह देख कर आश्चर्य चकित रह गयी की उसकी पूरी टोकरी सोना और हीरे पन्नो से भरा था. टोकरी में कोई अनाज नहीं था. ये है बाल गोपाल की लीला.


कृष्ण लीला अपरम्पार......बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की"*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा 
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

बचपन में दादी से बहुत सारी कृष्णा लीला सुनी थी. एक यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हु:


एक बार  बाल गोपाल खेल रहे थे. तभी वह एक फल बेचने वाली औरत आयी. बाल गोपाल ने औरत से बोला की मुझे फल दो. फल बेचने वाली औरत ने कहा की बदले में आप मुझे क्या दोगे. बाल गोपाल घर में गए और अपनी छोटी सी हथेली में एक मुठी अनाज के दाने लाये. फल बेचने वाली औरत ने हसते हुए ढेर सारे फल बाल गोपाल को दे दिए और अनाज का दाना टोकरी में रख ली.. घर पहुचने पर फल बेचने वाली औरत ने यह देख कर आश्चर्य चकित रह गयी की उसकी पूरी टोकरी सोना और हीरे पन्नो से भरा था. टोकरी में कोई अनाज नहीं था. ये है बाल गोपाल की लीला.


कृष्ण लीला अपरम्पार......बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की"[/COLOR][/CENTER][/B][/QUOTE]


*आपने  यहाँ  पूरी झांकियां प्रभु जी कि नहीं देखि इसलिए ऐसा बोला है.

पृष्ठ 5 पर झांकी नम्बर 48 के दर्शन करे यही कथा कि है वह झांकी .*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *आपने  यहाँ  पूरी झांकियां प्रभु जी कि नहीं देखि इसलिए ऐसा बोला है.
> 
> पृष्ठ 5 पर झांकी नम्बर 48 के दर्शन करे यही कथा कि है वह झांकी .*


*माफ़ करना अनुजी, देखि तो थी लेकिन याद नहीं रहा की आप पहले प्रस्तुत कर चुकी है. आज आप की कृष्ण लीला (सूत्र) देख कर दादी के द्वारा सुनायी गयी ये बाल गोपाल लीला याद आ गयी. 

याद दिलाने के लिए धन्यवाद....इसी बहाने गिरिधर मुरारी के एक बार और दर्शन हो गए. आप बाल गोपाल लीला आगे बढाइये. ....हम प्रतीक्षा कर रहे है बाल गोपाल के लीलाओ का.

बोलो "जय बांके बिहारी की"*

----------


## Krish13

जल भूमि धरती अनिल पंचम ब्योम महान
यह मेरी माया प्रबल भव के बीच प्रधान
हे अर्जुन जिमि सूत मेँ सत के मोती होत
मुझ से बाहर कुछ नही मै हूँ सब का ठौर

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है अनु जी इसी तरह से ज्ञान की गंगा बहाते रहियेगा

जय राधे कृष्ण

----------


## Raman46

नटवर नागर नंदा भजो रे मन  गोविंदा 
मुरली मनोहर ,गिरिधर ,बसुरिया बाले गोविंदा

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


अब जब सब एक साल तक सब  कुछ कृष्ण-कृष्ण ही हो गया था  सब कृष्ण मय हो गया था.
वह सब बच्चे ग्वाल बाल , लाठी,कमली,
गौ बछड़े, आदि. सब कुछ
 मेरे नन्द किशोर ने एक साल बछड़े बन कर गायों का दूध पीया, वहाँ कि घास खायी , 
उन सब ग्वालों के घरों में भी भिन्न  भिन्न र्रूप से रहे वहाँ उन बच्चों के माता पिता का प्यार-दुलार, डांट मार  आदि सब झेली 
और एक साल बाद जब बच्चे वापस नाचते कूदते अपने अपने घरों में आते हैं,
  अब दर्शन कीजिये उस माधुर्य लीला के .............................



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0028.jpg (97.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0029.jpg (95.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


अब आप दर्शन करें धेनुकासुर का संहार करते हुए.



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Raman46

> 0028.jpg (97.6 KB)


नदिया किनारे मोरा गाँव तनी आई हो  कान्धा

----------


## Kamal Ji

0030.jpg (101.1 KB)

----------


## Sameerchand

*यमुना तट पर वृन्दावन में 
मनभावन एक तेज़ भारी
कल्पद्रुम तले खड़े है उसमे
पैर मरोड़े श्याम हरी

चन्दन कर्पूर उटी में लिपटा
तन कटी पीताम्बर सोहे
भरा उजियारा विश्व ये सारा
तेजस्वी प्रभु काँटी से

कमल नयन आकर्ण कर्ण में 
कुंडल सुन्दर दो लटके
मुस्कान मंद मुलह की मोहे 
चमके कौस्तुभ सोने पे

दमके अंगूठी अंगुली में
झूले वनमाला गले 
देखत तेज महाप्रभु का
कपान कलिकाल भी लागे

हृषिकेश के केश से खेले
पवन पसारे गंध जिससे
मोहित भंवरे सर पे गूंजे 
जेवे वो जब गोप संग कुंज में

भरे सुगंध मंदार समां में 
आनंदित मन आनंद दाता से
गंगापद आनंद निधि को
करे प्रणाम महापुरुष को

फैले प्रीत दस दिशाओ में 
गोप्रिये गोपाल की काँटी से
देवप्रिये दैत्यारी हरी के
हो नत मस्तक पद युग्मो में
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

नदिया किनारे मेरो गाँव सांवरे आ जइयो /
धीरे-धीरे दाबुं मैं तोरे पाँव सांवरे आ जइयो //

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Raman46

कैसे आऊं रे कन्हाई तेरी गोकुल नगरी ?

----------


## Raman46

दिन में आऊ तो सरम मोहे लागे
रात में आऊं तो भूल जाऊ डगरी /

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


अब  बारी आती है कालिया नाग की.
एक बार कन्हैया यमुना किनारे सब सखाओं के साथ विहार कर रहे होते है 
देखते हैं कुछ ग्वाले मूर्छित पड़े है. 
कच्छ ज्यादा ही बेसुध् से पड़े हैं. पता चलता है कि इन्होने यमुना जल का पान कर लिया था.
तब ठाकुर जी सब कि चेतना वापस लाते है.
और सोचते है अब कालीय्नाग को नथने का समय आज्ञा है. 
तब मेरे कान्हा यमुना के तट पर गेंद खेलने लगते हैं खेल खेल में कन्हैया गेंद को यमुना जी में फेंक देते हैं तब सब गोप-ग्वाल कन्हैया से गेंद लाने कि जिद करने लगते हैं . सब प्रभु जी कि मर्ज़ी के अनुसार ही था. अब कन्हैया यमुना जी में छलांग लगा देते हैं. काले नाग उन्हें डसने लगता है . ज्यों ज्यों वह दस्ता जाता है विष भी अमृत बनता जाता है.
कन्हैया ने एक हाथ में फन पकड़ा और एक हाथ में पूछ ,और वह फन पर आरूढ़ हो गए.
अब कान्हा अपना वजन धीरे धीरे बढाने लगते हैं.
कथा तो आप सब को पता ही है ............अब ? 
अब क्या अरे! करें हम सब इस लीला के भी दर्शन...............



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*





0031.jpg (96.2 KB)




*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0032.jpg (98.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0033.jpg (96.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

_श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

जिस के सर ऊपर तू स्वामी सो दु:ख कैसा पावै 

बोल कालिय नाग नथैया की ............................ जय   


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:_

----------


## Raman46

> *सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा 
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................*


 
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आज के लिए इतना ही कुछ आवश्यक कार्य है आप सभी कि जो जो भी स्द्स्य्गन सूत्र पर पधारते हैं उन से एक मेरा विनम्र निवेदन 
कम से कम ३ सिर्फ ३ अपने सिवा और सदस्यों को इस सूत्र पर जरूर लाये 
वह पहले से ही आने वाले सदस्य न हो कर अपितु नए हों.  

अब नए आने वाले सदस्यों से प्रार्थना  .............
वह कुछ न कुछ लिखें. 
पर लिखने के लिए ही नही  
अपितु सूत्र से प्रासंगिक बातें, कुछ भी बात हो लिखें .......



*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


गोविन्द मेरो है ..................गोपाल मेरो है ..................
गोविन्द मेरो है ..................गोपाल मेरो है ..................
गोविन्द मेरो है ..................गोपाल मेरो है ..................
गोविन्द मेरो है ..................गोपाल मेरो है ..................
श्री बांके बिहारी नन्द लाल मेरो है ................. गोविन्द मेरो है गोपाल मेरो है.......


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा
कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे
हरे रामा हरे रामा
रामा रामा हरे हरे*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*देना है तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ 
मेरे सर रख बनवारी  मेरे सर रख गिरिधारी 
अपने दोनों ये हाथ , अब तो कृपा कर दीजिए  जन्म जन्म, का साथ .
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ.*

*देने वाले श्याम सुन्दर से , धन और दौलत कया मांगे.
श्याम प्रभु से मांगे फिर तो  मान और इज्जत क्या मांगे.
मेरे जीवन अब कर दे तू किरपा की बरसात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.*


*श्याम तेरे चरणों कि धूलो धन और दौलत से महंगी है.
एक नजर कि बाबा नाम इज्जत से महंगी है.
मेरे दिल कि तमन्ना यही है करूं सेवा तेरी दिन रात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.*

*झुलस रहे हैं गम कि धूप में प्यार कि छैंय्या कर दे तू.
बिन माझी के नाव चले ना अब पतवार पकड ले तू.
मेरा रस्ता रौशन कर दे ,छायी अंधियारी रात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हा*थ.

*
सूना है हमने अपने शरणागत को गले लगाते हो.
ऐसा हमने क्या माँगा जो देने से घबराते  हो.
जैसे रख बनवारी बस होती रहे मुलाक़ात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.

*
*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Raman46

o


> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> *देना है तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ 
> मेरे सर रख बनवारी  मेरे सर रख गिरिधारी 
> अपने दोनों ये हाथ , अब तो कृपा कर दीजिए  जन्म जन्म, का साथ .
> देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ.*
> 
> *देने वाले श्याम सुन्दर से , धन और दौलत कया मांगे.
> ...


मोरे तो गिरधर गोपाल दुसरो ना कोई

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आप सभी कि जो जो भी स्द्स्य्गन सूत्र पर पधारते हैं उन से एक मेरा विनम्र निवेदन
कम से कम ३ सिर्फ ३ अपने सिवा और सदस्यों को इस सूत्र पर जरूर लाये
वह पहले से ही आने वाले सदस्य न हो कर अपितु नए हों.

अब नए आने वाले सदस्यों से प्रार्थना .............
वह कुछ न कुछ लिखें.
पर लिखने के लिए ही नही
अपितु सूत्र से प्रासंगिक बातें, कुछ भी बात हो लिखें .......

*

----------


## SUNIL1107

हे मेरे बाँकेबिहारी बस इतनी सी विनती है प्रभु यदि चाहो तो पूरी कर देना ! 

मानुस हौं तो वही रसखान, बसौं मिलि गोकुल गाँव के ग्वारन।
जो पसु हौं तो कहा बस मेरो, चरौं नित नंद की धेनु मँझारन॥
पाहन हौं तो वही गिरि को, जो धर्यो कर छत्र पुरंदर कारन।
जो खग हौं तो बसेरो करौं मिलि कालिंदीकूल कदम्ब की डारन॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
aaaa copy.jpg (64.7 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> *
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> aaaa copy.jpg (64.7 KB)


ओ ऋ राधा चित चोर चकोरी .

मत रो मेरे नयन की दुलोरी .

इत उत तू देख मन मोरी .

कहँ श्यामा हे तू बिन मोरी /
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


राधा बिन क्या कृष्ण ,नयन तू मोरी .

----------


## Sameerchand

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:**



हे यदुननंदन 

आपकी जय हो

हे संपूर्ण जगत के द्वारा वन्दय और वासुदेव तथा देवकी के ह्रदय को जुड़ाने वाले  प्रभो , यशोदा और नन्द के पुत्र

 आपकी जय हो

आप भक्तो के रक्षक है




श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Neelima

> *माता यशोधा ने ठाकुर जी को अपने अंक में समेटा हुआ है.............*
> 
> 
> 0004.jpg (65.9 KB)


या देवि सर्व भूतेषु *"मातृ-रुपेण"* संस्थिता ।
 नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमो नम: ।।

----------


## Raman46

क्या सच मुच में कोई राधा भी थी .............अनु आप से सुनना जयादा पसंद लगेगा ........?

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

क्रिष्न , मानव इतिहास का पहला शख्स है जिसने जन्म लेने के साथ हीँ गलत के खिलाफ आवाज उठाया और जीवन पर्यँत अधर्म का नाश ही किया 
हमारे लिए तो भगवान हि है तो भगवान को निश्छल प्रणाम

वैसे तो जिसे कभी भूला गया हो उसे याद किया जाता है, लेकिन फिर भी आपके सूत्र ने क्रिष्न का स्मरण कराया तो आपके इस पवित्र प्रयास के सामने भी सिर नवाता चलूँ
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधे मेरी स्वामिनी मैं श्री राधे जू को दास !
जन्म जन्म मोहि दीजिये श्री वृन्दावन को वास !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधे तू बडभागिनी कौन तपस्या कीन्ह !
तीन   लोक  कारन करुण सो तेरे आधीन  !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*राधा मेरी स्वामिनी.मैं राधे को दास ,
जन्म-जन्म मोहे दीजियो वृदावन सो वास ; 
वृदावन सो वन नही , नन्द गाँव सो गाँव ,
बंसी वट सो वट नही, कृष्ण नाम सो नाम .*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*राज़ी हूँ उसी में.............. जिसमे तेरी रजा है;
मेरी तो यों भी वाह वाह है.... और वों भी वाह है ..*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


*
*अब दर्शन करें प्रभु जी प्र्लाम्भासुर का संहार करते हुए.....................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

0034.jpg (89.1 KB)

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कृष्ण लीला ........ अति उत्तम है ..... इसके लिए +रेपो*

----------


## Kamal Ji

_श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
_

*
एक बार सब गोप बालक खेलकूद में मशगूल हो गए ,
गायें भी चरती चरती दूर निकल गयी. सब उन्हें ढूढने लगे. 
इतने में दावाग्नि ने सब को घेर लिया. 
सभी बालक बचाव के लिए कन्हैय्या  को पुकारने लगे.
तब लाला ने दावाग्नि का पान किया

तो आइये करें इस लीला के भी दर्शन.....................



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जसोदा हरी पालने झुलावे। 

हलरावै दुलराई मल्हावे 

जोई सोयी  कछु गावै ।। १ 

मेरे लाल को आऊ निंदरिया 

कहे ना आनी सुनावे। 

तू कहे नहीं बेगहिं आवे 

तोकौं कान्हा बुलावै।। २ 

कबहु पलक हरी मुंदी लेत है

कबहु अधर फरकावे। 

सोवत जानी मौन है कै राहि

करी करी सैन बतावै।। ३

इहि अंतर अकुलाई उठे हरी 

जसुमति मधुरै गावै। 

जो सुख सूर अमरमुनि दुर्लभ 

सो नंदभामिनी पावै।। ४.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव*:

0035.jpg (98.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*
*
उस कलाकार के चरण वन्दना करते हुए 
जिसने यह चित्र बना कर हम सब को अभिबूत किया है.
अब आप सब आयें कन्हैया को खेलते कूदत हुए
 उस अविस्मरणीय लीलाका पान / दर्शन करें 
और यह समय धन्य  करें..................
*
*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*


0036.jpg (100.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*अपने  बड़े भैय्या बलराम जी कि चरण सेवा करते हुए...............

*

0037.jpg (96.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*अपने गोप ग्वालों के साथ माखन मिश्री एक दुसरे को खाते /खिलाते हुए................
 इस लीला को भी नमन करते हैं................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0038.jpg (96.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*इस लीला के बारे में आने वाले बुद्धिजीवी  अपने विचार रखें..................*


0039.jpg (95.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
दोनों भाई ................*



0041.jpg (93.6 KB)

----------


## miss.dabangg

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> *मित्रों यह चित्रमाला आपके सामने प्रस्तुत है 
> इस चित्रमाला में प्रभु के जन्म से लेकर 
> स्वधाम गमन तक के चित्रों का दर्शन 
> कराया जाएगा
> मेरा यह भी मानना है इसमें से कुछ चित्र किसी अन्य सूत्र में भी दिखाए होंगे
> मगर
> मुझे यह इसलिए दिखाने पडेंगे 
> ...


*ला जवाब सूत्र के लिए +++++ रेपो !!! बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र है !!!*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*मोरपंख धारी मोर के साथ...................*


0042.jpg (97.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*गोपाल सहारा तेरा है 
नन्द लाल सहारा तेरा है..
*
*मेरा और सहारा कोई नही 
गोपाल सहारा तेरा है .... * 


*श्री कृष्ण - बलराम अपने साथियों के साथ गायें चराने के  लिए जाते हुए.................
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0043.jpg (97.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*यमुना किनारे मेरो गाँव सांवरे आ जइयो. 
धीरे धीरे मैं दाबुं मैं तोरे पाँव सांवरे आ जइयो.*


0044.jpg (95.7 KB)

----------


## Sameerchand

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> 
> *इस लीला के बारे में आने वाले बुद्धिजीवी  अपने विचार रखें..................*
> 
> 
> 0039.jpg (95.6 KB)


*अनुजी ये बालगोपाल और उनके प्रिय सुदामा है. क्या मैं सही हु. 

कृपया मेरी उलझन का निदान करे.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*
*
सावधान..................  
मेरे बाल गोपाल अब बाल नही  रहे 
अब वह किशोर गोपाल हो गए हैं    
 मुझसे तो नही लिखा जा रहा इस झांकी के बारे में 
आओ  नन्दलाल मदद करो................*

*गोपाल सहारा तेरा है 
नन्द लाल सहारा तेरा है... 

मेरा और सहारा कोई नही 
गोपाल सहारा तेरा है....*

*मेरे साथ होता है प्रतिक्षण तमाशा
नयनो में अश्रु है , और है निराशा 
कई जन्मों से हैं पलकें बिछाई  
न पूरी हुयी एक  दिन भी आशा 
सुलगती विरह दिल कि करो आकर  ठंडी 
भटकती लहर को दिखा दो अब किनारा 
कभी बांसुरी लेकर इस तट पे तो आओ 
कन्हैया को इक दिन रो रो के पुकारा 
कृपा पात्र मैं बनूंगा किस दिन तुम्हारा...


गोपाल सहारा तेरा है 
नन्द लाल सहारा तेरा है... 

कीजिये दर्शन .....................
*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

*
अविस्मणीय झांकी ............*



0045.jpg (96.5 KB)

----------


## amol05

बहुत ही सुंदर चित्रात्मक कथन चल रहा है भगवान सही क्रिशन आपकी सहायता करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*



*गाय और बछड़े,मोर और अन्य पक्षी  भी मधुर बांसुरी कि तान पर मन्त्र मुग्ध हुए बिना न रह सके* 


0048.jpg (100.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*चराचर जगत के नायक ......*



0049.jpg (96.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*बलराम जी भी बांसुरी और बांसुरी बजैया  दोनों के रस में डूबे हुए.............*



0050.jpg (99.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*


*
स्र्वख्लुइदम ब्रह्म नेहनास्तिकिंचन:*

*सब कुछ ब्रह्म ही है और  ब्रहम सिवा कुछ भी नही.
सब कुछ ब्रहम ही है तो ?
ठाकुर जी किस से बात कर रहे हैं ?
गाय से  ? पशु-पक्षिओं से ? मोर से ?
किस से ?

अपने आप से ही न .वह ही तो इस चराचर में विद्यमान है न .
जब वह  इस चराचर में विद्यमान है, कण-कण में वाही विराज मान है
तो मेरे -तेरे में भी तो वाही विराजमान है.
फिर कियों हम अपने आप को दुसरे से श्रेष्ठ  साबित करने की कोशीश  करते हैं
फिर ऐसे नही है कि हम अपने ब्रहम को दुसरे के ब्रह्म को छोटा  जब समझते हैं
तब वास्तव में क्या कर रहे होते हैं
कृपया ज्ञानीजन समझायेंगे ?*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0051.jpg (99.0 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

सेस गनेस महेस दिनेस, सुरेसहु जाहि निरंतर गावै। 

जाहि अनादि अनंत अखण्ड, अछेद अभेद सुबेद बतावैं॥ 

नारद से सुक व्यास रटें, पचि हारे तऊ पुनि पार न पावैं। 

ताहि अहीर की छोहरियाँ, छछिया भरि छाछ पै नाच नचावैं॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

सोहत है चँदवा सिर मोर को, तैसिय सुन्दर पाग कसी है।
तैसिय गोरज भाल विराजत, तैसी हिये बनमाल लसी है।
'रसखानि' बिलोकत बौरी भई, दृग, मूंदि कै ग्वालि पुकार हँसी है।
खोलि री घूंघट, खौलौं कहा, वह मूरति नैनन मांझ बसी है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*




* स्र्वख्लुइदम ब्रह्म नेहनास्तिकिंचन:*


*सब कुछ ब्रह्म ही है और ब्रहम सिवा कुछ भी नही.
    सब कुछ ब्रहम ही है तो ?
    ठाकुर जी किस से बात कर रहे हैं ?
    गाय से ? पशु-पक्षिओं से ? मोर से ?
    किस से ?

    अपने आप से ही न .वह ही तो इस चराचर में विद्यमान है न .
    जब वह इस चराचर में विद्यमान है, कण-कण में वाही विराज मान है
    तो मेरे -तेरे में भी तो वाही विराजमान है.
    फिर कियों हम अपने आप को दुसरे से श्रेष्ठ साबित करने की कोशीश करते हैं
    फिर ऐसे नही है कि हम अपने ब्रहम को दुसरे के ब्रह्म को छोटा जब समझते हैं
    तब वास्तव में क्या कर रहे होते हैं
    कृपया ज्ञानीजन समझायेंगे ?
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आरती कुञ्ज बिहारी की**


आरती कुञ्ज बिहारी की
श्री गिरिधर कृष्ण मुरारी  की 

गले मे भैजन की माला
बजवाये मुरली मधुर बाला
शरवन मॉ कुंडल झल काला 
नन्द के नन्द, श्री आनंद कंड, मोहन ब्रिज चाँद

राधिका रमण बिहारी की
श्री गिरिधर कृष्ण मुरारी की …

गगन सन-अंग कांति काली
राधिका चमक रही आली
लतन में थारे बन-माली
भ्रमर से  अलक, कस्तूरी तिलक, चन्द्र सी झलक 

ललिता द्वावि श्यामा प्यारे की 
श्री गिरिधर कृष्ण मुरारी की …

जहां ते प्रकट भाई गंगा
कुलुश कलि हरी-नी श्री गंगा
स्मरण से होअत मोह भंगा-भंगा
बसी शिव सीस जता के बीच, हरे अघ कीच

चरण द्वावि, श्री बनवारी  की
श्री गिरिधर कृष्ण मुरारी की 
*

----------


## shaktiman96

> *जसोदा हरी पालने झुलावे। 
> 
> हलरावै दुलराई मल्हावे 
> 
> जोई सोयी  कछु गावै ।। १ 
> 
> मेरे लाल को आऊ निंदरिया 
> 
> कहे ना आनी सुनावे। 
> ...





> क्या सच मुच में कोई राधा भी थी .............अनु आप से सुनना जयादा पसंद लगेगा ........?





> *यमुना तट पर वृन्दावन में 
> मनभावन एक तेज़ भारी
> कल्पद्रुम तले खड़े है उसमे
> पैर मरोड़े श्याम हरी
> 
> चन्दन कर्पूर उटी में लिपटा
> तन कटी पीताम्बर सोहे
> भरा उजियारा विश्व ये सारा
> तेजस्वी प्रभु काँटी से
> ...


 बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति हे  
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Sameerchand

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:



श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अंग नीला पीत पत सारी। 

कुंज बिहारी गिरिवरधारी। 

श्री पुरुषोत्तम गिरिवरधारी। 

नन्द नंदन वृश्माणु किशोरी। 

परमानन्द स्वामी अविचल जोड़ी।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

जयति तेऽधिकं जन्मना व्रजः श्रयत इन्दिरा शश्वदत्र हि ।
दयित दृश्यतां दिक्षु तावका स्त्वयि धृतासवस्त्वां विचिन्वते ॥१॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

शरदुदाशये साधुजातसत्सर सिजोदरश्रीमुषा दृशा ।
सुरतनाथ तेऽशुल्कदासिका वरद निघ्नतो नेह किं वधः ॥२॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

विषजलाप्य याद्व्याल राक्षसा द्वर्षमारुता द्वैद्यु तानलात् ।
वृषमयात्म जाद्विश्व तोभया दृषभ ते वयं रक्षिता मुहुः ॥३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

न खलु गोपिकानन्दनो भवानखिलदेहि नामन्त रात्मदृक् ।
विखनसार्थितो विश्वगुप्तये सख उदेयि वान्सात्वतां कुले ॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

विरचि ताभयं वृष्णिधुर्य ते चरणमीयुषां संसृतेर्भयात् ।
करसरोरुहं कान्त कामदं शिरसि धेहि नः श्रीकरग्रहम् ॥५॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

व्रज जनार्ति हन्वीर योषितां निज जनस्मयध्वंस नस्मित ।
भज सखे भवत्किंकरीः स्म नो जलरुहाननं चारु दर्शय ॥६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

प्रणत देहिनां पापकर्शनं तृण चरानुगं श्रीनिकेतनम् ।
फणि फणार्पितं ते पदांबुजं कृणु कुचेषु नः कृन्धि हृच्छयम् ॥७॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

मधुरया गिरा वल्गुवाक्यया बुधमनोज्ञया पुष्करेक्षण ।
विधि करीरिमा वीर मुह्यतीरधर सीधुनाऽऽप्याय यस्व नः ॥८॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

तव कथामृतं तप्तजीवनं कवि भिरीडितं कल्म षापहम् ।
श्रवण मङ्गलं श्रीमदाततं भुवि गृणन्ति ते भूरिदा जनाः ॥९॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

प्रहसितं प्रिय प्रेमवीक्षणं विहरणं च ते ध्यान मङ्गलम् ।
रहसि संविदो या हृदिस्पृशः कुहक नो मनः क्षोभयन्ति हि ॥१०॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

चलसि यद्व्रजाच्चार यन्पशून् नलिनसुन्दरं नाथ ते पदम् ।
शिलतृणाङ्कुरैः सीदतीति नः कलिलतां मनः कान्त गच्छति ॥११॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

दिन परिक्षये नीलकुन्त लैर्वन रुहाननं बिभ्रदावृतम् ।
घन रजस्वलं दर्शयन्मु हुर्मनसि नः स्मरं वीर यच्छसि ॥१२॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

प्रणत कामदं पद्मजार्चितं धरणि मण्डनं ध्येयमापदि ।
चरण पङ्कजं शंतमं च ते रमण नः स्तनेष्वर्पया धिहन् ॥१३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

सुरत वर्धनं शोक नाशनं स्वरित वेणुना सुष्ठु चुम्बितम् ।
इतरराग विस्मारणं नृणां वितर वीर नस्तेऽधरा मृतम् ॥१४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

अटति यद्भवानह्नि काननं त्रुटिर्युगायते त्वाम पश्यताम् ।
कुटिल कुन्तलं श्रीमुखं च ते जड उदीक्षतां पक्ष्म कृद्दृशाम् ॥१५॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

पति सुतान्वय भ्रातृबान्धवा नतिविलङ्घ्य तेऽन्त्यच्यु तागताः ।
गति विदस्त वोद्गीत मोहिताः कितव योषितः कस्त्य जेन्निशि ॥१६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

रहसि संविदं हृच्छ योदयं प्रहसिता ननं प्रेम वीक्षणम् ।
बृहदुरः श्रियो वीक्ष्य धाम ते मुहुर तिस्पृहा मुह्यते मनः ॥१७॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

व्रज वनौकसां व्यक्तिरङ्ग ते वृजिन हन्त्र्यलं विश्व मङ्गलम् ।
त्यज मनाक् च नस्त्वत्स्पृ हात्मनां स्वजन हृद्रुजां यन्नि षूदनम् ॥१८॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

gopi geet 

यत्ते सुजात चरणाम्बुरुहं स्तनेष भीताः शनैः प्रिय दधीमहि कर्कशेषु ।
तेनाट वीमटसि तद्व्यथते न किंस्वित् कूर्पादि भिर्भ्रमति धीर्भवदायुषां नः ॥१९॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

रो रो अँखियाँ ह्वे गईं लाल  !
अब तो प्रगटो  हे नन्दलाल  !!

----------


## Sameerchand

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

*




*कृष्णाय वासुदेवाय देवाकिनन्दनाय च।


नन्दगोपकुमाराय गोविन्दाय नमो नमः॥
*





*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*म्हारो प्रणाम बांके बिहारी को।

मोरमुकुट माथै तिलक बिराजै 

कुंडल अलाकाँ कारी को॥१

अधर मधुर धर बंसी बजावै 

रीझ रिझावै राधा प्यारी को।

या छब देख मगन भई मीराँ

मोहन गिरिवरधारी को॥२*

----------


## jaileo

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post251082

भादों माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की, अष्टमी की काली रात है
उफन रही है यमुना श्यामला, और विकट बरसात है
टूट गयी हथकड़ी बेड़ियाँ, कारा से किलकारी निकली 
बालकृष्ण मुस्कुरा रहे 'जय', अति प्रसन्न माँ-तात हैं  

सुन्दर और मनोहारी प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए अनु आपको धन्यवाद /

----------


## jaileo

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post251082

भादों माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की, अष्टमी की काली रात है
उफन रही है यमुना श्यामला, और विकट बरसात है
टूट गयी हथकड़ी बेड़ियाँ, कारा से किलकारी निकली 
बालकृष्ण मुस्कुरा रहे 'जय', अति प्रसन्न माँ-तात हैं  

सुन्दर और मनोहारी प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए अनु आपको धन्यवाद /

----------


## shaktiman96

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post251082
> 
> भादों माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की, अष्टमी की काली रात है
> उफन रही है यमुना श्यामला, और विकट बरसात है
> टूट गयी हथकड़ी बेड़ियाँ, कारा से किलकारी निकली 
> बालकृष्ण मुस्कुरा रहे 'जय', अति प्रसन्न माँ-तात हैं 
> 
> सुन्दर और मनोहारी प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए अनु आपको धन्यवाद /


sutradhar anu ji se mafi chahunga ,majburan yhan kuch hat har kahne par majbur hun /
sri jaileo sahab ,kal tak to moderator huha karte the ,aaj achanak yaisa kya h ogya ki ye yek sadharan sadasya ban gye .promotrion to suna he par dimotion aaj india men pahli bar dekha ja rha hai ,kya baba ram dev or sri anna hajare ko ye bartaman sarkar bhul gyi he ,sarkar ki to chhodo ,janta to samne nhi dikhai deti kya he.

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनु जी मानते हैं को बीच बीच में विराम आवश्यक है किन्तु इतना भी नहीं की देखने वालों का सब्र ही जबाब दे जावे ! कृपया सूत्र को शीघ्र अपडेट करने का कष्ट करें ! (निवेदन)

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं*

अधरं मधुरं वदनं मधुरं, नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं। 
हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥१॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं 

वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं, वसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं । 
चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥२॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं  

वेणुर्मधुरो रेनुर्मधुरः, पाणिर्मधुरः पादौ मधुरौ । 
नृत्यं मधुरं सख्यं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं 

गीतं मधुरं पीतं मधुरं, भुक्तं मधुरं सुप्तं मधुरं । 
रूपं मधुरं तिलकं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं  

करणं मधुरं तरणं मधुरं, हरणं मधुरं रमणं मधुरं । 
वमितं मधुरं शमितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥५॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं  

गुंजा मधुरा माला मधुरा, यमुना मधुरा वीचीर्मधुरा । 
सलिलं मधुरं कमलं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं 

गोपी मधुरा लीला मधुरा, युक्तं मधुरं मुक्तं मधुरं। 
दृष्टं मधुरं सृष्टं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥७॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मधुराष्टकं 


गोपा मधुरा गावो मधुरा, यष्टिर्मधुरा सृष्टिर्मधुरा । 
दलितं मधुरं फ़लितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥८॥

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई ...repo++++++++++++++

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई ...repo++++++++++++++


*भ्राता श्री मैं तो हूँ ही पागल 
और आप ?

और इस समय ...............

इस सूत्र पर पधारे हो (+) इस कारण नही लिख रही 

च च च.....................
 मेरे भाई जी इस समय तो रोगी, भोगी, या योगी जागता है.
और आपने इस समय आकर अपने को किस श्रेणी में ला दिया है .
मेरी प्रभु जी से यह प्रार्थना है कि आपका ध्यान हमेशा प्रभु के श्री चरणों में ही लगा रहे .
धन्यवाद सहित.
अनु.*

----------


## dev b

मै भी पागल ही हु प्रिय मित्र 


> *भ्राता श्री मैं तो हूँ ही पागल 
> और आप ?
> 
> और इस समय ...............
> 
> इस सूत्र पर पधारे हो (+) इस कारण नही लिख रही 
> 
> च च च.....................
>  मेरे भाई जी इस समय तो रोगी, भोगी, या योगी जागता है.
> ...

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनु जी अनुरोध है की सूत्र को पुनः गति प्रदान करें !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी अनुरोध है की सूत्र को पुनः गति प्रदान करें !


मेरी नही चलती यहाँ, इस सूत्र में , मैं तो आकार अपनी हाजरी लगा देती हूँ 
अब जैसे प्रभु कि इच्छा होगी सूत्र भी गति शील हो जाएगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:* 


*आप सब भाइयों के अनुरोध पर .............*


0052.jpg (96.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

0053.jpg (97.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*  श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:* 


0054.jpg (101.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*  श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासु
देव:* 


0055.jpg (98.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*  श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासु
देव:* 


*इस लीला के बारे बारे में आप सब जानते हैं 
मुरलीधर से गिरिधर बन जाने की ................*


0056.jpg (95.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*  श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासु
देव:* 



0057.jpg (102.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:* 


0058.jpg (97.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:* 



0059.jpg (66.9 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूत्र गतिशीलता मांग रहा है अनु जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्  ्ह्ह्म्म्म्म्म्म  म्म्म्म्म्म्म्म्  म्म्म्म्म्म्म 


राधे राधे       श्याम से मिलादे 
मोहे श्याम से मिला दे राधे राधे

----------


## SUNIL1107

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह्  ्ह्ह्म्म्म्म्म्म  म्म्म्म्म्म्म्म्  म्म्म्म्म्म्म 

एक प्रार्थना सभी उन सभी से जो भी इस सूत्र पर  पधारने वाले प्रभु प्रेमियों के चरणों में मेरे बस में नही है जी इस सूत्र  में कोई भी अपने आप प्रवृष्टि भेजना चित्र लगाना , यह उसी कि मर्ज़ी है , मेरा इस  फॉर्म में बिना नागा आना हुआ है पर  मैं मजबूर हूँ .

राज़ी हूँ उसी में जिसमे तेरी रजा है................*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*राधे राधे       श्याम से मिलादे 
मोहे श्याम से मिला दे राधे राधे*

0060.jpg (83.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0061.jpg (96.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

भाई सुनील जी के चरणों में प्रणाम .

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0062.jpg (94.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0063.jpg (99.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0064.jpg (100.8 KB)

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0065.jpg (91.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0066.jpg (99.4 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधे अलबेली सरकार रटे जा राधे राधे
 रटे जा   राधे   राधे       रटे जा   राधे  राधे 
तेरो जन्म सफल हो जाये रटे जा राधे राधे !!

शिव गोपी रूप बनायो वृन्दावन रास रचायो
अरे वंशीवट कियो विहार रटे जा राधे राधे  !!

 जो राधे नाम न होतो रसराज बिचारो रोतो 
नहीं होतो प्रेम अवतार रटे जा राधे राधे !!

रस प्रेम सुधामयी राधे, राधे बिन मोहन आधे
आरी याको चाकर नंदकुमार रटे जा राधे राधे  !!

यह प्रेम की अजब कहानी क्या समझें ज्ञानी ध्यानी 
ये तो जाने बिराज की नर रटे जा राधे राधे !!  

राधे कृपा रूप साकार रटे जा राधे राधे 
राधे पतितन की पतवार रटे जा राधे राधे  !!

श्री राधे अलबेली सरकार रटे जा राधे राधे
 रटे जा   राधे राधे रटे जा   राधे  राधे !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0067.jpg (96.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*
सब प्रभु प्रेमिओं के चरणों में में मेरा प्रणाम ,
चित्रमाला के साथ में चित्रों से सम्बंधित कुच्छ भी न लिखने के कारण मैं अत्यन्त परेशान हूँ. 
मैंने भरसक प्रयतन किया कि कुछ न कुछ लिखूं . 
मैंने श्री मद भागवत जी से भी मदद लेनी चाही,
 मेरे से इन चित्रों के बारे में लेख मिल नही पाए 
किन्तु ................. जिन्होंने ( कलाकार ने ) इन चित्रों कि रचना की है. 
 मेरे प्रयास करने पर भी भागवत जी से भी मुझे ( मेरी अल्प बुद्धि से ) 
इन चित्रों के साथ ताल मेल नही मिला. 
यह हैं तो लीला से ही लिए गए  चित्र. 
पता नही कियों ................मेरे द्वारा इन चित्रों के बारे में 
जान कारी देना प्रभु जी को स्वीकार्य नही होगा.
अब यह मुरली मनोहर और राधे रानी जी की ही मर्ज़ी है.  
जिसे चाहें उसे यह कार्य करने की सामर्थ्य बक्शें.

आदरणीय उन सभी क्रिपालु जन से जो भी इस सूत्र में आते है या आये है 
उन सभी का ( किसी का भी नाम न लेते हुए ) स्वागत है.
और सभी से प्रार्थना कि लिखें वही जो शास्त्र सम्मत हो.
और उन्हें  इन  चित्रों के बारे में सूक्ष्म जानकारी हो.
अनु ओबेरॉय.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0068.jpg (98.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरे ठाकुर जी यमुना जी में 
सर्वेश्वरी राधारानी जी के साथ 
 नौका विहार कर रहे हैं 
 आइये दर्शन करें प्रभु जी की इस पावन झांकी के भी..........*


0069.jpg (80.9 KB)




*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

* ऋषिमुनि जो मेरे ठाकुर जी के द्वारे गोप और गोप कन्याएं बन कर आये थे . 
अब इस मुरली मनोहर घनश्याम की मुरली पर मुग्ध हुए है 
अब इन गोप कन्याओं  के लिबास में.*


0070.jpg (98.7 KB)

----------


## Alaick

अनु जी ! आपको रियो कार्निवाल से मथुरा-वृन्दावन की कुञ्ज-गलिन में विचरण करते देख कर बहुत अच्छा लगा ! आपकी यह हरि-नाम यात्रा सदैव जारी रहे, यही कामना है, धन्यवाद !

----------


## palak_baroda

*श्री कृष्ण शरणम मम:* 
*श्री कृष्ण शरणम मम:* 
*श्री कृष्ण शरणम मम:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0071.jpg (99.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



* 
पूर्व चित्र से और आने वाले छ: चित्र महारास के हैं, 
हम सब भी प्रभु से प्रार्थना करते हैं वह हमे भी उस महारास में ले चलें, 
जिनके दर्शनों के लिए तब समय की गोप बालाओं ने
 न जाने कितने जन्मों कि साधना, तपस्या की थी, जो तब रंग लायी थी.
  आइये अब हम सब भी हरि नाम लेकर दिव्य रास में प्रवेश करें .*





*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0072.jpg (95.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*




0073.jpg (96.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज सखी मोहे श्याम रंग भायो ,
सांवरे रंग मोये निरालो प्रेम धायो,
अरे गौरों रंग तो फीका पड़ जाएगो,
और सांवरो गहरो हो तन पे छायेगो,
शीतल बन रंग श्याम सो मिलायेगो,
रस रचैया मन में बस एसो लुभायेगो,
अरे कारी आँखों में कजरारे सो अघायो,
आज सखी मोहे श्याम रंग भायो ,
सांवरे रंग मोये निरालो प्रेम धायो,
======मन-वकील

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0074.jpg (99.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0075.jpg (88.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0076.jpg (96.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



077.jpg (96.2 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

.....................

----------


## SUNIL1107

..........................

----------


## SUNIL1107

अन्नु ji kripya सूत्र को गति प्रदान करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*इस श्री कृष्ण लीला में भाग लेने वाली सभी पवित्र आत्माओं को मेरा प्रणाम.
मैंने पूर्व भी प्रार्थना की थी कि मेरा इस लीला में लीला के दर्शन कराने में मेरा तनिक भी योगदान नही है . यह उसी कि लीला है जो यहाँ मुझे द्रश्यों के दर्शन करने और आप सब को करवाने के लिए प्रेरित करता है .
मैं चाह कर भी इस सूत्र में अपनी ओर से कुछ लिख या दृश्य डाल पाती.
इस कारण देरी हो जाती है.
नहीं तो सब दृश्य कम्प्यूटर के अंदर है , उठाओ और डालो.
और भी तो सूत्रों में मेरे द्वारा चित्र डाले गए हैं पर इस में नही कियों ? इस सूत्र की बात कुछ अलग सी है .किसी के लिए यह चित्र हो सकते हैं, किन्तु मेरे लिए तो देव दर्शन ही है.
 आज हुकुम हुआ है यह सब लिखने का सो अब आपके सामने है.*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

पिछले दृश्यों के बारे में कुछ नही लिखा गया.
आप सभी भक्तजन जानते हैं , 
फिर भी उस की प्रेरणा से नादाँ के मन में आया कि कुछ लिखा जाए.

पिछले कुछ दृश्य रास के हैं. 
पहली बात यह ध्यान में रखें कि कृष्ण जी ने मथुरा को जब छोड़ा था . 
तब उनकी आयु मात्र ११ वर्ष से कुछ अधिक ही थी. 
इस अर्थ में रास ११ वर्ष की आयु में ही हुआ होगा. 
अब ११ वर्ष की आयु में क्या मन में विकार होंगे ?
नही न. 
मेरा यह लिखने का प्रयोजन यही है कि जो भी इस रासलीला को मजाक या गंदी सोच से सोचते हैं यह रास वैसा नही है. 
क्या प्रभु ने हमारे लिए यही आदर्श रखना था ? ......... नही हरगिज़ नही.
क्या कोई साधारण मानव ऐसा कर सकता है..............
कि जितनी गोपियाँ थी प्रभु ने उतने ही अपने स्वरूप बना लिए.
और प्रत्येक गोपी के साथ अपना एक एक स्वरूप रखकर रास प्रारम्भ किया.
अष्ट सखियाँ उनकी सेवा में उपस्थित थी. हजारों जन्मों का जीव आज उनकी सेवा में उपस्थित  हुआ है. प्रभु ने हरेक गोपी को छाती  से लगा कर प्रगाढ़ आलिंगन किया. गोपियों को---------शुद्ध जीवों को परमानंद प्राप्त हुआ.

जीव आज ईश्वर मय हो गया. वे दोनों एक हो गए. इस मिलन से जीव और ईश्वर दोनों को आनंद प्राप्त हुआ. गोपियाँ कृष्ण मय , भगवान मय हो गयी. यह है ब्रह्म से जीव का मिलन.

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0078.jpg (67.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0079.jpg (89.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*




कंस की मृत्यु  निकट आ रही थी , कंस ने अपने संहार हेतु  अक्रूर जी को कृष्ण - बलराम को लिवा लाने के लिए गोकुल भेजा.
अक्रूर जी दोनों को लिवा लाये. अब पिछले  २३९वे दृश्य में आपने देखा पूर्व जन्म ( त्रेता युग ) का धोबी इस जन्म में भी पीछा नही छोडता . कृष्ण जी के उस से वस्त्र मांगने पर भी नही देता तो उसको भी अपने धाम का रास्ता दिखा देते हैं.
कंस ने उन्हें मारने के लिए माल युद्ध का आयोजन किया हुया है. वहाँ चाणूर का भी संहार करके फिर कंस का भी संहार कर देते है.



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0080.jpg (99.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*अब उस इस लीलाधर की लीला में आ रहे हैं 
उनके परम मित्र उनके सखा जिनकी कथा कथा सुनने / दृश्य देखने मात्र से आँखे पावन हो छल-चला जाती हैं . आंसुओं कि अविरल धारा स्वयमेव बहने लगती है . 
आत्मा उस दृश्य को अनुभव करने से भाव विभोर हो उठती है. 
वह सखा है सुदामा जी.
 बस आगे स्वयम दर्शन करें.................

सद्गुरु की सेवा तो परमात्मा को भी करनी पड़ती है. 
गुरु सेवा का आदर्श स्थापित करने हेतु  श्री कृष्ण क्षिप्रा नदी के किनारे उज्जैन क्षेत्र में
 संदीपनी ऋषि के आश्रम में विद्या ग्रहण करने हेतु  गए. 
वहाँ  मिलते हैं  .......सुदामा जी.*



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Raman46

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> *अब उस इस लीलाधर की लीला में आ रहे हैं 
> उनके परम मित्र उनके सखा जिनकी कथा कथा सुनने / दृश्य देखने मात्र से आँखे पावन हो छल-चला जाती हैं . आंसुओं कि अविरल धारा स्वयमेव बहने लगती है . 
> आत्मा उस दृश्य को अनुभव करने से भाव विभोर हो उठती है. 
> वह सखा है सुदामा जी.
>  बस आगे स्वयम दर्शन करें.................
> 
> ...


*सही जा रही हो अनु श्री काबिले तारीफ ...आगे बढो 

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*पिछले पेज नम्बर १४ के दृश्य नम्बर १३२ में कृष्ण जी चरण सेवा करवा रहे हैं.
 मैंने आप सब से पूछा था कि वह कौन हैं? 
किसी ने कुछ, किसी ने कुछ, किसी ने सुदाम जी भी बोला था. 
नही जी श्री कृष्ण लीला में सुदामा जी का पदार्पण यहीं होता है इस से पूर्व नही.*



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0082.jpg (91.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0083.jpg (94.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं 

विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच  त्वृति ;
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी 
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर ,  मुरारी
 के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
  निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
 उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .


घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर 
सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## poonamrani

bhut hi sundar he aap ki har chtar

----------


## Kamal Ji

जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   �त्वृति ;
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .


घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
*
जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   �त्वृति ;
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .


घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )*



*
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

    जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

    विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � �त्वृति ;
    द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

    गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
    और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
    के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
    निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

    उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
    उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

    गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
    पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

    घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
    सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
    ( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )

    श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

    जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

    विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � �त्वृति ;
    द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

    गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
    और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
    के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
    निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

    उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
    उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

    गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
    पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

    घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
    सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
    ( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )

    श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## mantu007

क्या बात है दीदी .. पूरा छा गयी हो :clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Dark Rider

दी आपके सूत्र का रोज़ भ्रमण कर रहा हू , लेकिन अभी तक आपको तारीफ कुछ अलग अंदाज में करूँगा 

अभी के लिए जय राधे |

----------


## Kamal Ji

कृपया यह सूत्र बंद कर दें अगर ऐसा ही अपने करना है तो 
इतना लिख कर भी नही आना 
इसके पीछे क्या उद्देश्य हो सकता है ?
मेरी समझ से बाहर है बंद ही कर दें इस सूत्र को इस से अच्छा है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दी आपके सूत्र का रोज़ भ्रमण कर रहा हू , लेकिन अभी तक आपको तारीफ कुछ अलग अंदाज में करूँगा 
> 
> अभी के लिए जय राधे |




कृपया यह सूत्र बंद कर दें अगर ऐसा ही अपने करना है तो
इतना लिख कर भी नही आना
इसके पीछे क्या उद्देश्य हो सकता है ?
मेरी समझ से बाहर है बंद ही कर दें इस सूत्र को इस से अच्छा है

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
ऐसी क्या बात हो गई अनु जी जो सूत्र बंद करने की बात कहनी पड़ी  !  *

----------


## Kamal Ji

> * 
> ऐसी क्या बात हो गई अनु जी जो सूत्र बंद करने की बात कहनी पड़ी  !  *



Quote Originally Posted by Anu Oberoi View Post
अप कृपया Go Advance par jaayen aur dekhen ki kitnaa likhaa huaa hai aur kyaa aayaa hai.
श्री कृष्ण लीला वाले सूत्र कि बात कर रही हूँ .
इतनी म्हणत से और पता नही कैसे कैसे क्या क्या सोच कर लिखा जाटा है और परिणाम...............
आधे से भी कम उस से भी कम दिखाई दे रहा है.
सिर्फ Go Advance करके स्क्रोल डाउन करके देखे
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...d=1#post345306
अगर पूरा पोस्ट नही आया
तो मेरी और पोस्ट बंद
आप बंद करें या न करें
धन्यवाद.

 मनोज जी ने कहा था ( नीचे लिखी लाइन ) अब इसमें क्या उन्नति हुयी है या नही ,अभी मेरे को नही पता 

में सब ठीक कर दूँगा समय दीजिए |

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � �त्वृति ;
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .


घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )*



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> *जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं
> 
> विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � �त्वृति ;
> द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .
> 
> गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
> ...


............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> *जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं
> 
> विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � �त्वृति ;
> द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .
> 
> गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
> ...


............

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:



जब से श्याम मथुरा गए है तब से उनके विरह में गोपियाँ बेचैन हैं

विक्रय तू कामा किल गोप कन्या , मुरारीपादार्पितच   � � �त्वृति ;
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं

गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .
द्ध्याधिकम मोह्व्शाद्वोचित , गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .

गोकन्याओं की यह हालत हो गयी है कि वह जब दही बेचने के लिए जाती थी
और उनका ध्यान गोविन्द, दामोदर , मुरारी
के चरणों में होने के कारण उनके मुख से ताजा दही है मीठा दही लो
निकलने के स्थान पर निकलता था ताजा गोविन्द है मीठा मोहन लो.......

उनकी चित्वृत्ति जिनकी ठाकुर जी के चरणों में लगी हो
उनसे ऐसे कार्य सम्भव होते हैं 


गृहे गृहे गोप्वधू कद्म्बा सर्वे मिलित्वा सम वाप योगम ;
पुनयानी नामानी पठन्ति नित्यम ,गोविन्द दोमोदर माधवेति .


घरों में अक्सर काम काज निपटा कर अवकाश प्राप्त गृहणियां टोलियों में बैठ कर
सब मिलजुल और उसी माधव गोविन्द दामोदर का चिंतन करती थी.
( श्री गोविन्द दामोदर स्त्रोत्र )



*
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## r prasad

तभी कहा गया है * " भज गोविन्दम , भज गोविन्दम , गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते "*
(मूढ़ = मूर्ख)
(मते = मन )

----------


## Kamal Ji

> तभी कहा गया है * " भज गोविन्दम , भज गोविन्दम , गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते "*
> (मूढ़ = मूर्ख)
> (मते = मन )


आदि गुरु शंकराचार्य जी अपने आप को ही कहते हैं 
हे मूढ़ मते..... हे मंद बुद्दी अंत समय कुछ तेरे साथ नही जाने वाला सिवा गोविन्द नाम के 
इसलिए प्रभु  का स्मरण कर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सारा वृत्तांत ऐसे है...........
एक वृद्ध मानव रात को दीपक की लौ में बैठ कर संस्कृत की व्याकरण 
को समझने की चेष्टा कर रहा था. उसे देखकर शंकराचार्य जी कहते हैं..........
अब तेरा अंत समय निकट है तुझे कया अब जरूरत है ,
संस्कृत की व्याकरण को समझने की .......
यह जब तेरी मौत आ गयी तो रक्षा करने वाला नही है .....सो.......



पुनरपि जननं पुनरपि मरणं
पुनरपि जननी जठथ्रेश्य्नम
इह संसारे ख्लुदुस्तारे
कृपया पारे पाहि मुरारे

भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम मूढ़ मते ,
प्राप्तेस्निहते मरने नही नही रक्षति दुकिं करने .


http://www.filesonic.com/file/945434...a_Govindam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qd51h2...20Govindam.flv

----------


## delhidevil

> सारा वृत्तांत ऐसे है...........
> एक वृद्ध मानव रात को दीपक की लौ में बैठ कर संस्कृत की व्याकरण 
> को समझने की चेष्टा कर रहा था. उसे देखकर शंकराचार्य जी कहते हैं..........
> अब तेरा अंत समय निकट है तुझे कया अब जरूरत है ,
> संस्कृत की व्याकरण को समझने की .......
> यह जब तेरी मौत आ गयी तो रक्षा करने वाला नही है .....सो.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 अनु जी यह  बहुत ही बहुमूल्य सूत्र है आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी बहुत अची लगी और जिस तरह से आपने यह सूत्र पिरोया है हम धन्य हो गए इन सब जानकारियो को पाकर .............मन बड़ा प्रसन्न हो गया मेरी ओर से ++

----------


## SUNIL1107

शंकराचार्य  जी  द्वारा  रचित  भज  गोविन्दम  पढना  चाहें  तो  निम्न  लिंक  पर  जाएँ !  
http://http://forum.hindivichar.com/s...t=4238&page=15

----------


## r prasad

> सारा वृत्तांत ऐसे है...........
> एक वृद्ध मानव रात को दीपक की लौ में बैठ कर संस्कृत की व्याकरण 
> को समझने की चेष्टा कर रहा था. उसे देखकर शंकराचार्य जी कहते हैं..........
> अब तेरा अंत समय निकट है तुझे कया अब जरूरत है ,
> संस्कृत की व्याकरण को समझने की .......
> यह जब तेरी मौत आ गयी तो रक्षा करने वाला नही है .....सो.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मुझे इस कहानी की जानकारी नहीं थी, मैंने तो केवल भजन सुना था ,,,,,, 
जानकारी देने के लिये धन्यवाद .....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मुझे इस कहानी की जानकारी नहीं थी, मैंने तो केवल भजन सुना था ,,,,,, 
> जानकारी देने के लिये धन्यवाद .....


आपका सूत्र पर पधारने का धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

*अब श्री कृष्ण के शील व पराक्रम का वृत्तान्त सुनकदर विदर्भ के राजा भीष्मक की पुत्री रुक्मणी उन पर आसक्त हो गईं।
विदर्भराज के रुक्म, रुक्मरथ, रुक्मबाहु, रुक्मकेस तथा रुक्ममाली नामक पाँच पुत्र और एक पुत्री रुक्मणी थी। रुक्मणी सर्वगुण सम्पन्न तथा अति सुन्दरी थी। उसके माता-पिता उसका विवाह कृष्ण के साथ करना चाहते थे किन्तु रुक्म चाहता था कि उसकी बहन का विवाह चेदिराज शिशुपाल के साथ हो। अतः उसने रुक्मणी का टीका शिशुपाल के यहाँ भिजवा दिया। रुक्मणी कृष्ण पर आसक्त थी इसलिये उसने कृष्ण को एक ब्राह्मण के हाथों संदेशा भेजा। कृष्ण ने संदेश लाने वाले ब्राह्मण से कहा, “हे ब्राह्मण देवता! जैसा रुक्मणी मुझसे प्रेम करती हैं वैसे ही मैं भी उन्हीं से प्रेम करता हूँ। मैं जानता हूँ कि रुक्मणी के माता-पिता रुक्मणी का विवाह मुझसे ही करना चाहते हैं परन्तु उनका बड़ा भाई रुक्म मुझ से शत्रुता रखने के कारण उन्हें ऐसा करने से रोक रहा है। तुम जाकर राजकुमारी रुक्मणी से कह दो कि मैं अवश्य ही उनको ब्याह कर लाउँगा।”*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह ऊपर लिखा वृत्तांत 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6320&page=15
इस सूत्र से mantu007 इनके द्वारा संग्रह किया हुआ 
धन्यवाद सहित लिया गया है. 
जिसके लिए मैं उनकी आभारी हूँ.


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*




केवल दो दिनों बाद ही रुक्मणी का शिशुपाल से विवाह होने वाला था। अतः कृष्ण ने अपने सारथी दारुक को तत्काल रथ लेकर आने की आज्ञा दी। आज्ञा पाकर दारुक रथ ले कर आ गया। उस रथ में शैव्य, सुग्रीव, मेघपुष्प तथा बलाहर्षक नाम के द्रुतगामी घोड़े जुते हुये थे। रथ में बैठकर कृष्ण विदर्भ देश के लिये प्रस्थान कर गये। सन्ध्या तक वे विदर्भ देश की राजधानी कुण्डिलपुर पहुँच गये। वहाँ पर शिशुपाल की बारात पहुँच चुकी थी। बारात में शाल्व, जरासंघ, दन्तवक्र, विदूरथ, पौन्ड्रक आदि सहस्त्रों नरपति सम्मिलित थे और ये सभी श्री कृष्ण तथा बलराम के विरोधी थे। उनको रुक्मणी को हर ले जाने लिये कृष्ण के आने की सूचना भी मिल चुकी थी इसलिये वे कृष्ण को रोकने के लिये अपनी पूरी सेना के साथ तैयार थे। इधर जब कृष्ण के अग्रज बलराम को जब सूचना मिली की रुक्मणी को लाने के लिये कृष्ण अकेले ही प्रस्थान कर चुके हैं और वहाँ विरोधी पक्ष के सारे लोग वहाँ उपस्थित हैं तो वे भी अपनी चतुरंगिणी सेना को लेकर द्रुतगति से चल पड़े और कुण्डिलपुर में पहुँच कर कृष्ण के साथ हो लिये।

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

[/CENTER]*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*[/CENTER]

----------


## aawara

*इस सूत्र कि हर प्रविष्टी मे सूत्रधार मित्र कि सार्थक मेहनत स्पष्टतया दृष्टिगोचर होती है .सूत्र के विषय से लेकर अँदाज ए बयाँ सभी कुछ भूरि भूरि प्रशँसा के हकदार हैँ*
*बहुत सुँदर लिखते है मित्र, जारी रखेँ*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरे पूर्व निवेदन.... 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=20<--पोस्ट संक्या १९३ ,

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=22<--पोस्ट संक्या २१७ ,

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=24<--पोस्ट संक्या २३६ .

फिर से प्रभु प्रेमियों के चरणों में अनु हाज़िर है.
मैं आपसे पहले भी विनती कर चुकी हूँ कि यह मेरा प्रयास नही है.
यह तो उस ठाकुर जी की ही लीला है.
अब आज की ही बात ...
मैं चौपाल सूत्र पर थी और mantu007 जी के सूत्र 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6320&page=15 
इस सूत्र पर अनजाने में मेरे से ( ठाकुर जी की इच्छा से ) क्लिक हो गया
 और सामने रुक्मणि का प्रसंग आ गया ,
इस तरह ठाकुर जी ले आये मुझे इस सूत्र पर वापस और 
 वही प्रसंग यहाँ mantu007 जी कि इजाज़त से आ गया.
mantu007 जी का फिर से धन्यवाद है.

कठपुतली करे भी तो कया करे , नाचना तो पडेगा ही. धागे जो ठाकुर जी के हाथ हैं.[/COLOR]
*

*राज़ी हूँ उसी में.............. जिसमे तेरी रजा है;
मेरी तो यों भी वाह वाह है.... और वों भी वाह है .*.

*सभी प्रभु प्रेमियों का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है 
एक मेरी आप सब से चरणों में करबद्ध  प्रार्थना ...............
कृपया (+) देने का कष्ट न करें जिसने इन दृश्यों के दर्शन कर लिए उस के आगे (+) कुछ भी नही है ( कृपया अन्यथा न लें )
और दूसरी बात अभी यह चित्र माला पूरी होने दें 
अपनी ओर से अभी कोई चित्र न लगाए इस लिए कि लय टूटेगी.
आप सब का फिर से आभार प्रकट करते हुए दर्शन करते है श्री कृष्ण लीला का.*

*अब नए आने वाले सदस्यों से प्रार्थना .............
वह कुछ न कुछ लिखें.
पर लिखने के लिए ही नही
अपितु सूत्र से प्रासंगिक बातें, कुछ भी बात हो लिखें .......
*

*जिन जिन प्रभु प्रेमियों ने सूत्र पर श्री क्रष्ण लीला दर्शनार्थ 
आयें हैं उन सब का स्वागत , अभिनन्दन है. 
और मैं करबद्ध क्षमा  याचना चाहती  हूँ....
 कि उनको दर्शन करने में मैं देरी का कारण बनी .
और ठाकुर जी से प्रार्थना है कि सूत्र को गति  देने की प्रेरणा देते रहेंगे.*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*अब दर्शन करें इस लीला के भी 
रुक्मणि हरण
*

----------


## mr.manohar

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*कौन जाने मुरली बाले कि क्या मर्जी है ?.कब कहाँ कैसे ,किस तरह रास रचा दे*

----------


## mr.manohar

> *इस सूत्र कि हर प्रविष्टी मे सूत्रधार मित्र कि सार्थक मेहनत स्पष्टतया दृष्टिगोचर होती है .सूत्र के विषय से लेकर अँदाज ए बयाँ सभी कुछ भूरि भूरि प्रशँसा के हकदार हैँ*
> *बहुत सुँदर लिखते है मित्र, जारी रखेँ*


*दोस्त यही तो वो एक शाधन है राश लीला ....कृष्णा यही तो वो सब कुछ दिखने चाहते थे कैसे तुम्हें इस कलियुग में रहना है ? सब कुछ भूल कर / परम ब्रह्म के साथ / ये सच है कि कई राधा ना थी श्री कृष्णा कि कल्पना ही राधा बन गयी /*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

शिशुपाल की पराजय होने पर रुक्मणी का बड़ा भाई रुक्म अत्यन्त क्रोधित  होकर कृष्ण के सामने आ डटा। उसने प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि यदि मैं कृष्ण को मार  कर अपनी बहन को न लौटा सका तो लौट कर नगर में नहीँ आउँगा। उसने कृष्ण पर  तीन बाण छोड़े जिन्हें कृष्ण के बाणों ने वायु में ही काट दिया। फिर कृष्ण  ने अपनी बाणों से रुक्म के सारथी, रथ, घोड़े, धनुष और ध्वजा को काट डाला।  रुक्म एक दूसरे रथ में फिर आया तो कृष्ण ने पुनः दूसरे रथ का भी वैसा ही  हाल कर दिया। रुक्म ने गुलू, पट्टिस, परिध, ढाल, तलवार, तोमर तथा शक्ति आदि  अनेक अस्त्र शस्त्रों का प्रहार किया पर कृष्ण ने उन समस्त शस्त्रास्त्रों  को तत्काल काट डाला। रुक्म क्रोध से उन्मत्त होकर रथ से कूद पड़ा और तलवार  लेकर कृष्ण की ओर दौड़ा। कृष्ण ने एक बाण मार कर उसके तलवार को काट डाला और  एक लात मार कर उसे नीचे गिरा दिया। फिर उसकी उसकी छाती अपना पैर पर रख दिया  और उसे मारने के लिये अपनी तीक्ष्ण तलवार उठा ली। रुक्मणी व्याकुल होकर  कृष्ण के चरणों पर गिर गई और अपने भाई के प्राण दान हेतु प्रार्थना करने  लगी। रुक्मणी की प्रार्थना पर कृष्ण ने अपनी तलवार नीचे कर ली और रुक्म को  मारने का विचार त्याग दिया। इतना होने पर भी रुक्म कृष्ण का अनिष्ट करने का  प्रयत्न कर रहा था। उसके इस कृत्य पर कृष्ण ने उसको उसी के दुपट्टे से  बाँध दिया तथा उसके दाढ़ी-मूछ तथा केश तलवार से मूँड़ कर उसको रथ के पीछे  बाँध दिया। बलराम ने रुक्म पर तरस खाकर उसे कृष्ण से छुड़वाया। अपनी पराजय  पर दुःखी होता हुआ वह अपमानित तथा कान्तिहीन होकर वहाँ से चला गया। उसने  अपनी प्रतिज्ञानुसार कुण्डलपुर में प्रवेश न करके भोजपुर नामक नगर बसाया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## dev b

ठाकुर जी का दर्शन कर के निहाल हो गया मै तो ...अनु जी का बहुत धन्यवाद 


> [/CENTER]*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> *[/CENTER]

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये अनु को ...मित्रता दिवस के नियत दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं......और प्रतिदिन मित्रता दिवस जैसा हो ऐसी प्रभु से विनती रहेगी....आपकी खुशियों और भाग्यलक्ष्मी में वृद्धि हो......आपका मित्र मन-वकील
*

----------


## Raman46

> 


ये ही जाने  हो कृष्णा ये ही जाने .inki  माया है अग्रम्पार ,  खुद की लीला खुद ही जाने....................

----------


## Raman46

> 


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरी एक बार फिर प्रार्थना............
सिर्फ लिखने के लिए ही लिखें ......अन्यथा कुछ मत लिखें.........
लिखें वही जो सूत्र से सम्मत हों, 
धन्यवाद , मंगल कामनाएं....... आदि ऐसी बातें न लिखें .

धन्यवाद उसी को है जो घट घट में समाया हुया है .
जिनकी आप झांकियों के दर्शन कर रहे हैं .

मेरा निवेदन जो पहले भी आप सब से किया था ,रेपो (+) भी न दें.
किसी भी एक झांकी के सामने रेपो (+) फीकी है, नगण्य है, तुच्छ है, अल्पादिअल्प हैं.


 राधे राधे .. कृष्ण  कृष्ण ......कृष्ण  कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरी एक बार फिर प्रार्थना............
सिर्फ लिखने के लिए ही लिखें ......अन्यथा कुछ मत लिखें.........
लिखें वही जो सूत्र से सम्मत हों, 
धन्यवाद , मंगल कामनाएं....... आदि ऐसी बातें न लिखें .

धन्यवाद उसी को है जो घट घट में समाया हुया है .
जिनकी आप झांकियों के दर्शन कर रहे हैं .

मेरा निवेदन जो पहले भी आप सब से किया था ,रेपो (+) भी न दें.
किसी भी एक झांकी के सामने रेपो (+) फीकी है, नगण्य है, तुच्छ है, अल्पादिअल्प हैं.


 राधे राधे .. कृष्ण  कृष्ण ......कृष्ण  कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरी एक बार फिर प्रार्थना............
सिर्फ लिखने के लिए ही लिखें ......अन्यथा कुछ मत लिखें.........
लिखें वही जो सूत्र से सम्मत हों, 
धन्यवाद , मंगल कामनाएं....... आदि ऐसी बातें न लिखें .

धन्यवाद उसी को है जो घट घट में समाया हुया है .
जिनकी आप झांकियों के दर्शन कर रहे हैं .

मेरा निवेदन जो पहले भी आप सब से किया था ,रेपो (+) भी न दें.
किसी भी एक झांकी के सामने रेपो (+) फीकी है, नगण्य है, तुच्छ है, अल्पादिअल्प हैं.


 राधे राधे .. कृष्ण  कृष्ण ......कृष्ण  कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Raman46

*राधे राधे .. कृष्ण कृष्ण ......कृष्ण कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..*

:bell: *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव::bell:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *राधे राधे .. कृष्ण कृष्ण ......कृष्ण कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..*
> *धर्म के मामले में जबर्दस्ती नहीं होनी चाहिए। हरेक को अपनी मर्जी से धर्म अपनाने का हक है। धर्म के मामले में लड़ाई नहीं होनी चाहिए।* 
> 
> *
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


इस पूरे सूत्र में ध्यान से पढ़ें दर्शन करें, व समझें ....
कि सूत्र में कया किखा है .

----------


## Kamal Ji

रमन जी राधे राधे

----------


## Raman46

*राधे राधे .. कृष्ण कृष्ण ......कृष्ण कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..*
*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*आइये चलते हैं अब थोडा पीछे...त्रेता युग में .......
भगवान और रावण का युद्ध समाप्त हो गया था, प्रभु अयोध्या लौटआये थे, राज तिलक भी हो गया था, एक बार प्रभु जी अपने सभी संगी साथियों में बैठे थे.......
राम - रावण युद्ध की चर्चा चल रही थी .........तब जामावंत जी बोले प्रभु..... मुझे युद्ध का आनंद नही आया........प्रभु मुस्कुराए उन्होंने आश्वासन दिया कि आपकी मनोकामना भी पूर्ण करूँगा.

एक युग पर्यन्त द्वापर युग में....

ठाकुर जी पर एक मणि स्म्य्न्तक. स्म्य्न्तक मणि को चुराने का आरोप लग गया. प्रभु जी उस मणि को खोजते खोजते एक गुफा में चले गए. वहाँ एक भालू ( जामवंत ) विश्राम कर रहा था . 
मणि उसके पास देव योग से पहुँच गयी थी. मणि को लेने के लिए , अब दोनों में बहुत भयंकर मल्ल युद्ध हुआ. प्रभु जी तो जामावंत को खेल खिला रहे थे . जब अति हो गयी अर्थात जामाव्न्त जी थक गए . 
तो मेरे प्रभु जी बोले बोलो जामाव्न्त अब भी आनंद नही आया . अब जामाव्न्त जी को पूर्व का स्मरण हो आया. प्रभु जी को प्रणाम किया और मणि के साथ अपनी पुत्री जामवंती को भी ठाकुर जी के साथ विवाह कर दिया.

इस कथा को लिखते हुए किसी किस्म की त्रुटि हुयी हो तो मेरे ठाकुर जी एवं भद्र सदस्य गन माफ करें .और त्रुटि को अवगत कराएं*.

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0089.jpg (83.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*
मेरी एक बार फिर प्रार्थना............
सिर्फ लिखने के लिए ही लिखें ......अन्यथा कुछ मत लिखें.........
लिखें वही जो सूत्र से सम्मत हों, 
धन्यवाद , मंगल कामनाएं....... आदि ऐसी बातें न लिखें .

धन्यवाद उसी को है जो घट घट में समाया हुया है .
जिनकी आप झांकियों के दर्शन कर रहे हैं .

मेरा निवेदन जो पहले भी आप सब से किया था ,रेपो (+) भी न दें.
किसी भी एक झांकी के सामने रेपो (+) फीकी है, नगण्य है, तुच्छ है, अल्पादिअल्प हैं.


 राधे राधे .. कृष्ण  कृष्ण ......कृष्ण  कृष्ण.......राधे राधे ..
*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0090.jpg (99.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0091.jpg (100.8 KB)

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने जो लीला दिखाई हे बहुत ही सुन्दर .. मन का मोहने वाली ...
दिल को छलने वाली ... क्या क्या बोलू अब शब्द कोस खाली हे

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*

अब यह कथा आती है.

पांडव जूए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद अंत में अपनी पत्नी को भी जुए में हार बैठते हैं,
 कर्ण के कहने पर द्रोपदी को उस जुआ खेलने  वाली जगह पर लाया जाता है.

 द्रोपदी उस समय एक्व्स्त्रा थी .

और वही पर दुशासन द्वारा चीर हरन किया जाने लगा ....

अब जिसपर हाथ उस बनवारी का हो .....
उसका चीर , शील.. हरण कैसे हो सकता है......

*



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> *
> 
> अब यह कथा आती है.
> 
> पांडव जूए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद अंत में अपनी पत्नी को भी जुए में हार बैठते हैं,
>  कंस द्वारा द्रोपदी को उस जुआ खेकने वाली जगह पर लाया जाता है.
> 
> ...


अनु जी कंस के स्थान पे शायद कर्ण होगा,

----------


## Raman46

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*श्रीराधाकृष्णसहस  त्रनामस्तोत्रम्* 
*श्रीराधाकृष्णसहस  त्रनामस्तोत्रम्* 
*ध्यानम्
स्वभावतोऽपास्तसम  ्तदोष – मशेषकल्याणगुणैकर  शिम् ।
व्यूहाङ्गिनं ब्रह्म परं वरेण्यं ध्यायेम कृष्णं कमलेक्षणं हरिम् ॥
अङ्गे तु वामे वृषभानुजां मुदा विराजमानामनुरूपस  भगाम् ।
सखीसहस्त्रैः परिसेवितां सदा स्मरेम देवीं सकलेष्टकामदाम् ॥
सनत्कुमार उवाच
ततस्त्त्वं नारद पुनः पृष्टवान् वै सदाशिवम् ।
नाम्नां सहस्त्रं तच्चापि प्रोक्तवांस्तच्छ  णुष्व मे ।
ध्यात्वा वृन्दावने रम्ये यमुनातीरसंगतम् ॥
कल्पवृक्षं समाश्रित्य तिष्ठन्तं राधिकायुतम् ।
पठेन्नामसहस्त्रं तु युगलाख्यं महामुने ॥
:bell:*

----------


## Raman46

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> [B]
> 
> अब यह कथा आती है.
> 
> पांडव जूए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद अंत में अपनी पत्नी को भी जुए में हार बैठते हैं,
> * कंस द्वारा द्रोपदी को उस जुआ खेकने वाली जगह पर लाया जाता है.*
> 
> ...



*कहाँ से ये आ गये ,,,,किस युग से ..................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

यहाँ से आपके द्वारा जो चित्र लगाए गए हैं वह सूत्र से मेल नही खाते इस लिए वहाँ से हटा लें
चित्र तो अछे हैं प्र मेल न आने पर ऐसा कहा गया है
धन्यवाद. अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी कंस के स्थान पे शायद कर्ण होगा,





> *कहाँ से ये आ गये ,,,,किस युग से ..................*


चंदर जी और रमन जी मुझे मेरी भूल बताने का धन्यवाद 
मैंने संशोधित कर दिया है आप भी कृपया कर लें.

रमन जी आप के द्वारा चित्र सुन्दर है , 
इस कथा के विराम के बाद इन्हें अवश्य लगाएं ,
इस समय यह कथा सम्बन्धित दृश्य नही हैं 
अभी इनको हटा दें ताकि  कथा को आगे बढ़ाया जाए...........
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Raman46

> चंदर जी और रमन जी मुझे मेरी भूल बताने का धन्यवाद 
> मैंने संशोधित कर दिया है आप भी कृपया कर लें.
> 
> रमन जी आप के द्वारा चित्र सुन्दर है , 
> इस कथा के विराम के बाद इन्हें अवश्य लगाएं ,
> इस समय यह कथा सम्बन्धित दृश्य नही हैं 
> अभी इनको हटा दें ताकि  कथा को आगे बढ़ाया जाए...........
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


अनु जी सूत्रधार आप है मैं नही / 
आप अपना कथा अपने हिसाब से जारी रखिये ....दर्शक को दर्शक के हिसाब से चलने दीजिये / मैंने एक फोटो हटा दिया हूँ / अब सब ठीक है / मंदिर में हर कोई आप के अनुसार तो भजन नही करेगा / धन्यबाद आप का

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी सूत्रधार आप है मैं नही / 
> आप अपना कथा अपने हिसाब से जारी रखिये ....दर्शक को दर्शक के हिसाब से चलने दीजिये / मैंने एक फोटो हटा दिया हूँ / अब सब ठीक है / मंदिर में हर कोई आप के अनुसार तो भजन नही करेगा / धन्यबाद आप का


चित्र बहुत अछे हैं प्र कथा सम्बन्धित न होने के कारण 
जब आप हटा देंगे और कृपया सूचित कर दें कियों की
या  मीरा जी के दो चित्र हैं.
और एक ठाकुर जी का ही है
पर वह लीला दिखा जा चकी है. 
जब आप चाहें / चित्र हटा दें  तब कथा आगे बढ़ जायेगी 

रमन जी यह मेरे स्वाभिमान की कोई बात नही है 
ठाकुर जी के आगे किस कि मैं टिक सकी है 
कृपया इस सारी बातों को अन्यथा न लें.

मेरे सूत्रधार होने से मुझे अपने तरीके से कार्य करने दे.
अथवा आप सूत्र सम्भाल लें मुझे त्निक्क भी आपत्ति नही है.
अगर आप कहें तो मैं नियामक गन से कह कर आप इस सूत्रधार बन जाएँ/ बना दिया जाए.

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

श्री कृष्ण लीला में भी कुछ फोटो लगाना चाहता हु
 क्रम का पता नहीं हे 
अगर आपकी परमिशन हो तो शुरु करू

----------


## kavita25

अच्छा है अनु दी मेरी तरफ से ++++++ रेपो

----------


## Raman46

> जब आप ह्तादेंगे और सूचित कर दें 
> कथा आगे बढ़ जायेगी 
> मेरे सूत्रधार होने से मुझे अपने तरीके से कार्य करने दे.
> अथवा आप सूत्र सम्भाल लें मुझे त्निक्क भी आपत्ति नही है.
> अगर आप कहें तो मैं नियामक गन से कह कर आप इस सूत्रधार बन जाएँ/ बना दिया जाए.


धन्यबाद आप का अनु जी / सूत्रधार आप है आप ही रहे / हम तो दर्शक ही ठीक हूँ / पता नही क्यों और कहाँ आप को गलत नजर आता है / मने मीरा के साथ भगवान श्री कृष्णा का ही चित्र डाला हूँ / फिर आप को कैसे तकलीफ हो रही है / आप अपनी कथा अपने तरीके से जारी रखिये / दर्शक अपने हिसाब से भगवान की दर्शन करते रहेंगे / धन्यवाद अनु जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्री कृष्ण लीला में भी कुछ फोटो लगाना चाहता हु
>  क्रम का पता नहीं हे 
> अगर आपकी परमिशन हो तो शुरु करू


अजय भाई जी मैं पहले ही रमन जी से यह चित्र हटाने को कह रही हूँ 
अब आप  भी......
यह कथा की धारा को तोड़ रहे हैं 
दो चित्र तो मीरा जी के हैं 
और एक चित्र तो ठाकुर जी का है 
वह लीला इस कथा में हो गयी है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यबाद आप का अनु जी / सूत्रधार आप है आप ही रहे / हम तो दर्शक ही ठीक हूँ / पता नही क्यों और कहाँ आप को गलत नजर आता है / मने मीरा के साथ भगवान श्री कृष्णा का ही चित्र डाला हूँ / फिर आप को कैसे तकलीफ हो रही है / आप अपनी कथा अपने तरीके से जारी रखिये / दर्शक अपने हिसाब से भगवान की दर्शन करते रहेंगे / धन्यवाद अनु जी


मुझे कोई तकलीफ नही है,  मीरा जी के चित्र इस समय कथा कि मांग नही हैं 
और ठाकुर जी का चित्र वह लीला हो चुकी है.
कियों बिना कारण कथा कि गति में बाधा उत्पन्न कर रहे हैं.

कृपया यह पढ़ें मेरी पूर्व में कि गयी इसी सूत्र की प्रार्थना...........
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=2<---पोस्ट नम्बर १४.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=4<---पोस्ट नम्बर ३८.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=8<---पोस्ट नम्बर ७५.

----------


## kavita25

अगर मुझे इजाजत हो तो एक पिक्चर मैं भी लगा दू यहाँ????????

----------


## kavita25

मेरा चित्र आपकी कथा मे बाधा नहीं करेगा......

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अजय भाई जी मैं पहले ही रमन जी से यह चित्र हटाने को कह रही हूँ 
> अब आप  भी......
> यह कथा की धारा को तोड़ रहे हैं 
> दो चित्र तो मीरा जी के हैं 
> और एक चित्र तो ठाकुर जी का है 
> वह लीला इस कथा में हो गयी है.


सोरी
 में आपनी पोस्ट तो रख सकता हु या वो भी हटानी होगी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अगर मुझे इजाजत हो तो एक पिक्चर मैं भी लगा दू यहाँ????????


कृपया पिछले पेज को पढ़ लें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेरा चित्र आपकी कथा मे बाधा नहीं करेगा......


कृपया अभी नही 
इस बात को अन्यथा न ले बहन.

----------


## Raman46

> मेरा चित्र आपकी कथा मे बाधा नहीं करेगा......


चित्र भगवान श्री कृष्णा और राधा जी का ही होना चाहिए कविता जी / धन्यबाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सोरी
>  में आपनी पोस्ट तो रख सकता हु या वो भी हटानी होगी


नही जी सोरी वाली कोई बात नही है 
आप जरूर लिखें .....
अगर हो सके इसमें मेरे द्वारा कुछ गलत लिखा गया हो उसे मुझे बताएं भी 
और एक बार ससमय निकाल कर शुरू से इन द्रिशोयं का दर्शन करें 

जिस भी कलाकार ने यह चित्र चित्रित किये हैं उन
अनजान चित्रकार को  मेरा पुनः धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चित्र भगवान श्री कृष्णा और राधा जी का ही होना चाहिए कविता जी / धन्यबाद


रमन जी मेरी आप से बड़ी विनम्र प्रार्थना है कियों किसी को उकसा कर आप पाप के भागी बन रहे हैं 
मेरा उद्देश्य  यह है कि इस जन्माष्टमी तक इस कथा को विराम दूँ. और आप बाधा उत्पन्न किये जारहे हैं.

----------


## kavita25

> कृपया अभी नही 
> इस बात को अन्यथा न ले बहन.


जो आपकी मर्जी.....

----------


## Raman46

सूत्रा का शीर्षक श्री कृष्णा लीला है / इनकी लीला का कोई सीमा नही है / दर्शक अपने अपने तरीके से भगवान की लीला का गुण गान करते है तो इसमें हर्ज कहाँ है / हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे /

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नही जी सोरी वाली कोई बात नही है 
> आप जरूर लिखें .....
> अगर हो सके इसमें मेरे द्वारा कुछ गलत लिखा गया हो उसे मुझे बताएं भी 
> और एक बार ससमय निकाल कर शुरू से इन द्रिशोयं का दर्शन करें 
> 
> जिस भी कलाकार ने यह चित्र चित्रित किये हैं उन
> अनजान चित्रकार को  मेरा पुनः धन्यवाद


और आपको मेरा सलाम :salut:

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी मेरी आप से बड़ी विनम्र प्रार्थना है कियों किसी को उकसा कर आप पाप के भागी बन रहे हैं 
> मेरा उद्देश्य  यह है कि इस जन्माष्टमी तक इस कथा को विराम दूँ. और आप बाधा उत्पन्न किये जारहे हैं.


क्या अनु जी / पहली बार सुन रहा हूँ की भगवान का गुण गान करना ..................
 धन्यबाद अनु

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्रा का शीर्षक श्री कृष्णा लीला है / इनकी लीला का कोई सीमा नही है / दर्शक अपने अपने तरीके से भगवान की लीला का गुण गान करते है तो इसमें हर्ज कहाँ है / हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे /


तो आप वह चित्र नही हटाएंगे ?

----------


## kavita25

> सूत्रा का शीर्षक श्री कृष्णा लीला है / इनकी लीला का कोई सीमा नही है / दर्शक अपने अपने तरीके से भगवान की लीला का गुण गान करते है तो इसमें हर्ज कहाँ है / हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे /


रमन जी वो कह रहे है कोई ना आओ उनके सूत्र मे तो क्यो तंग कर रहे हो आप.........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या अनु जी / पहली बार सुन रहा हूँ की भगवान का गुण गान करना ..................
>  धन्यबाद अनु


आप कृपया उन चित्रों को हटा दें ...मेरी कर-जोर आप से प्रार्थना है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> रमन जी वो कह रहे है कोई ना आओ उनके सूत्र मे तो क्यो तंग कर रहे हो आप.........


कोई न आओ यह मैंने कब  कहा ?
हाँ वह तंग अवश्य कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> और आपको मेरा सलाम :salut:


गुस्से में तो नही हैं अआप?

----------


## Kamal Ji

मुझे किसी से कोई गीला-शिकवा , शिकायत, द्र्भाव्ना नही है 
जो मेरे ठाकुर जी की मर्ज़ी.

राज़ी हूँ उसी में किसमे तेरी रजा है................

----------


## kavita25

> कोई न आओ यह मैंने कब  कहा ?
> हाँ वह तंग अवश्य कर रहे हैं.


कोई आएगा तो तंग होगे ना आप तो कह रही थी......

----------


## Raman46

> तो आप वह चित्र नही हटाएंगे ?


अनु आप वेकार में परेशान हो रहे है / चित्र कोई और रहता तो मुझे हटाने में कोई दिक्कत नही था / पर ये चित्र भगवान श्री कृष्ण के लीला पर ही आधारित है / आप अपना सूत्र आगे बढिए / हम आप के साथ है दर्शक के रूप में / हरे कृष्णा

----------


## kavita25

आप शुरू कीजिये ये सब एक मजाक था

----------


## Raman46

> तो आप वह चित्र नही हटाएंगे ?



कहाँ ना भगवान श्री कृष्णा का छवि है जो मेरे मनमोहन है / मोरे तो गिरधर   गोपाल दुसरो ना कोई............... 
आप परेशान क्यों हो रही है अनु

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> गुस्से में तो नही हैं अआप?


................ना ..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कोई आएगा तो तंग होगे ना आप तो कह रही थी......


आपने मेरी बात का बड़ा गलत मतलब निकाला है......
अगर आप सूत्र को शुरू से देखती तो ऐसा न कहती बस सिर्फ इसे देख लें.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=11<----पोस्ट नम्बर १०३.

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी वो कह रहे है कोई ना आओ उनके सूत्र मे तो क्यो तंग कर रहे हो आप.........


कविता जी सूत्रा बनता ही है दर्शक के लिए / अगर कोई नही आएगा तो फिर सूत्रा का मतलब ही क्या रह जायेगा मित्र /धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ................ना ..................


धन्यवाद आपका अजय जी.

अब इस सूत्र  से चलती हूँ ...
जब जैसे भी ठाकुर जी का हुकुम होगा .


होइए सोयी जो राम रची राखा ...............

----------


## kavita25

> कविता जी सूत्रा बनता ही है दर्शक के लिए / अगर कोई नही आएगा तो फिर सूत्रा का मतलब ही क्या रह जायेगा मित्र /धन्यवाद


अब आप चुपचाप देखो मित्र,बाद मे करेगे अपना पोस्ट

----------


## Raman46

> मुझे किसी से कोई गीला-शिकवा , शिकायत, द्र्भाव्ना नही है 
> जो मेरे ठाकुर जी की मर्ज़ी.
> राज़ी हूँ उसी में किसमे तेरी रजा है................


फिर आप अपनी मर्जी क्यों थोप रही है अनु / भगवान की मर्जी से ही चलिए /आप का भला होगा /

----------


## Kamal Ji

रमन जी , कविता जी, अजय जी और चंदर जी 
आपका सभी प्रभु प्रेमियों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. 
जिन्होंने सूत्र पर पदार्पण किया.
पुनः धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Raman46

> धन्यवाद आपका अजय जी.
> 
> अब इस सूत्र  से चलती हूँ ...
> जब जैसे भी ठाकुर जी का हुकुम होगा .
> 
> 
> होइए सोयी जो राम रची राखा ...............



जाकी रही भावना जैसी, प्रभु मूरत देखत तिन तैसी //

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## kavita25

> आपने मेरी बात का बड़ा गलत मतलब निकाला है......
> अगर आप सूत्र को शुरू से देखती तो ऐसा न कहती बस सिर्फ इसे देख लें.
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5730&page=11<----पोस्ट नम्बर १०३.


मेने देखा है शुरू से ही , अच्छा लगा, फिर भी कोई अपनी पोस्ट करता है तो 
 करने दो आप जल्दी नाराज़ हो जाती है

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी , कविता जी, अजय जी और चंदर जी 
> आपका सभी प्रभु प्रेमियों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. 
> जिन्होंने सूत्र पर पदार्पण किया.
> पुनः धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


आप तो सही में धन्यबाद के पत्र है अनु / इतना अच्छा सूत्रा हम दर्शक को दे रहे है / धन्यबाद आप का अनु जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा
कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे
हरे रामा हरे रामा
रामा रामा हरे हरे*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*देना है तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ 
मेरे सर रख बनवारी  मेरे सर रख गिरिधारी 
अपने दोनों ये हाथ , अब तो कृपा कर दीजिए  जन्म जन्म, का साथ .
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ.*

*देने वाले श्याम सुन्दर से , धन और दौलत कया मांगे.
श्याम प्रभु से मांगे फिर तो  मान और इज्जत क्या मांगे.
मेरे जीवन अब कर दे तू किरपा की बरसात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.*


*श्याम तेरे चरणों कि धूलो धन और दौलत से महंगी है.
एक नजर कि बाबा नाम इज्जत से महंगी है.
मेरे दिल कि तमन्ना यही है करूं सेवा तेरी दिन रात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.*

*झुलस रहे हैं गम कि धूप में प्यार कि छैंय्या कर दे तू.
बिन माझी के नाव चले ना अब पतवार पकड ले तू.
मेरा रस्ता रौशन कर दे ,छायी अंधियारी रात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हा*थ.

*
सूना है हमने अपने शरणागत को गले लगाते हो.
ऐसा हमने क्या माँगा जो देने से घबराते  हो.
जैसे रख बनवारी बस होती रहे मुलाक़ात.
देना हो तो दीजिए जन्म जन्म का साथ. 
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी....मेरे सर रख गिरीधारी.............अपने ये दोनों हाथ.

*
*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आप सभी कि जो जो भी स्द्स्य्गन सूत्र पर पधारते हैं उन से एक मेरा विनम्र निवेदन
कम से कम ३ सिर्फ ३ अपने सिवा और सदस्यों को इस सूत्र पर जरूर लाये
वह पहले से ही आने वाले सदस्य न हो कर अपितु नए हों.

अब नए आने वाले सदस्यों से प्रार्थना .............
वह कुछ न कुछ लिखें.
पर लिखने के लिए ही नही
अपितु सूत्र से प्रासंगिक बातें, कुछ भी बात हो लिखें .......

*

----------


## Kamal Ji

हे मेरे बाँकेबिहारी बस इतनी सी विनती है प्रभु यदि चाहो तो पूरी कर देना ! 

मानुस हौं तो वही रसखान, बसौं मिलि गोकुल गाँव के ग्वारन।
जो पसु हौं तो कहा बस मेरो, चरौं नित नंद की धेनु मँझारन॥
पाहन हौं तो वही गिरि को, जो धर्यो कर छत्र पुरंदर कारन।
जो खग हौं तो बसेरो करौं मिलि कालिंदीकूल कदम्ब की डारन॥

----------


## Raman46

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> सोणे जये मुखड़े डा कर लैन दे नजारा
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा .....
> ओ तेरा कैदा मोल लगदा ...........................
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


मन में लागी लगन मीरा हो गयी मगन .वो तो गली गली हरी गुण गाने लगी ..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

*राधा मेरी स्वामिनी.मैं राधे को दास ,
जन्म-जन्म मोहे दीजियो वृदावन सो वास ; 
वृदावन सो वन नही , नन्द गाँव सो गाँव ,
बंसी वट सो वट नही, कृष्ण नाम सो नाम .*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*राज़ी हूँ उसी में.............. जिसमे तेरी रजा है;
मेरी तो यों भी वाह वाह है.. और वों भी वाह वाह है ..*

----------


## Raman46

> *राज़ी हूँ उसी में.............. जिसमे तेरी रजा है;
> मेरी तो यों भी वाह वाह है.. और वों भी वाह वाह है ..*


श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*सभी का जिन जिन ने सूत्र पर ठाकुर जी का दर्शन किया है . 
उन सभी भक्त जनों का मैं ठाकुर जी से 
 मंगलकामनाओं की प्रार्थना की याचना करती हूँ. 
प्रभु आपको हर विघ्न से दूर रखे एवं अपने चरणों के दर्शन दे.*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## dev b

बेहतरीन सूत्र .......................धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dev b

बेहतरीन सूत्र .के लिए आप को रेपो+++++++++++......................ध  ्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बेहतरीन सूत्र .के लिए आप को रेपो+++++++++++......................ध  ्यवाद मित्र


देव जी आपका भी स्वागत है..
सूत्र पर पधारने का धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बेहतरीन सूत्र .के लिए आप को रेपो+++++++++++......................ध  ्यवाद मित्र


देव जी आपका भी स्वागत है..
सूत्र पर पधारने का धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अब प्रभु प्रेमियों.........
जिस झांकी के दर्शन करने जा रहे हैं .....
उस झांकी को महरिषि वेदव्यास जी की अनुकम्पा से 
संजय उसी झांकी को धर्तराष्ट्र के सम्मुख रख रहा है वह है. 
धर्मक्षेत्र.....   करुक्षेत्र का रणांगन 
उस रण का वर्णन कर रहे हैं संजय 
जिस रण  को गीता, भागवत, महाभारत आदि हमारे पुराणों 
से पढकर अंग्रेजों ने यह कहा था कि वह युद्ध में अगर 
 सच्चाई है........ 

तो आज कि साइंस उस समय की साइंस से करोड़ों साल पीछे है.

बस एक छोटा सा उदाहरण देते हुए आगे बढ़ते हैं 

आजकल के जमाने में मिसाइल्स बम, लोंचर्ज़ आदि हैं और 
इनको चलाने के लिए योग्य व्यक्तिय हैं 
तब यह साइंस कियों धनुष बाण कि साइंस से पीछे है ?
एक मिसाइल को लाने और ले जाने के लिए 
ट्रक, ट्रेन, टैंक, हवाई जहाज कि आवश्यकता होती है 
और उसको चलाने के लिए लोंचर्ज़ की.

अब आ जाएँ उस मैदान में जहां धनुष बाण लेकर खड़े हैं योधा आमने सामने...
कया है इन सब के पास ... अरे वही.. मिसाइल्स और लोंच्र्ज़ आदि 
कहाँ हैं वह ....उनके हाथों और कंधे पर हैं धनुष बाण.
तरकश जिसमे बाण होते है वह लोंचर
और निशाना साध करके उस मिसाइल ( बाण ) को धनुष के द्वारा प्रत्यंचा खींच कर 
वह मिसाइल ( बाण छोड़  ) दाग दी जाती है. 
अब बाण आग , पानी, आंधी, सर्प, आदि कि भी वर्षा करते हैं 
वह कया हैं 
उसी बाण से आंधी और पानी आग  कैसे ?
वह है उसको चलाने के लिए जरूरत है मन्त्र की 
जिसे आप समझ लें पासवल्ड  की ..............

शेष फिर कभी बहुत गम्भीर और जटिल विषय है यह.


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अब प्रभु प्रेमियों.........
जिस झांकी के दर्शन करने जा रहे हैं .....
उस झांकी को महरिषि वेदव्यास जी की अनुकम्पा से 
संजय उसी झांकी को धर्तराष्ट्र के सम्मुख रख रहा है वह है. 
धर्मक्षेत्र.....   करुक्षेत्र का रणांगन 
उस रण का वर्णन कर रहे हैं संजय 

जिस रण  को गीता, भागवत, महाभारत आदि हमारे पुराणों 
से पढकर अंग्रेजों ने यह कहा था कि वह युद्ध में अगर 
 सच्चाई है........ 

तो आज कि साइंस उस समय की साइंस से करोड़ों साल पीछे है.

बस एक छोटा सा उदाहरण देते हुए आगे बढ़ते हैं 

आजकल के जमाने में मिसाइल्स बम, लोंचर्ज़ आदि हैं और 
इनको चलाने के लिए योग्य व्यक्तिय हैं 
तब यह साइंस कियों धनुष बाण कि साइंस से पीछे है ?

एक मिसाइल को लाने और ले जाने के लिए 
ट्रक, ट्रेन, टैंक, हवाई जहाज कि आवश्यकता होती है 
और उसको चलाने के लिए लोंचर्ज़ की.

अब आ जाएँ उस मैदान में जहां धनुष बाण लेकर खड़े हैं योधा आमने सामने...
कया है इन सब के पास ... अरे वही.. मिसाइल्स और लोंच्र्ज़ आदि 
कहाँ हैं वह ....उनके हाथों और कंधे पर हैं धनुष बाण.
तरकश जिसमे बाण होते है वह लोंचर
और निशाना साध करके उस मिसाइल ( बाण ) को धनुष के द्वारा प्रत्यंचा खींच कर 
वह मिसाइल ( बाण छोड़  ) दाग दी जाती है. 
अब बाण आग , पानी, आंधी, सर्प, आदि कि भी वर्षा करते हैं 
वह कया हैं 
उसी बाण से आंधी और पानी आग  कैसे ?
वह है उसको चलाने के लिए जरूरत है मन्त्र की 
जिसे आप समझ लें पासवल्ड  की ..............

शेष फिर कभी बहुत गम्भीर और जटिल विषय है यह.


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## ravi chacha

बेहतरीन सूत्र .............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

:bloom:  बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र हे दी  ........  :bloom:

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अधभुत और अतुल्य सूत्र है सूत्रधारो को मेरी तरफ से ++++ +रेपो

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*





> बेहतरीन सूत्र .............





> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र हे दी  ........





> अधभुत और अतुल्य सूत्र है सूत्रधारो को मेरी तरफ से ++++ +रेपो




आप सभी का सूत्र में स्वागत है.........





*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0098.jpg (97.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0099.jpg (97.5 KB)

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

दी आपके सूत्र की अभी और कितनी कडिया हे
 वो क्या हे ना की में भी पोस्ट करना चाहता हु

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> दी आपके सूत्र की अभी और कितनी कडिया हे
>  वो क्या हे ना की में भी पोस्ट करना चाहता हु


आपके जवाब का इंतजार करुगा ...................

----------


## Raman46

> दी आपके सूत्र की अभी और कितनी कडिया हे
>  वो क्या हे ना की में भी पोस्ट करना चाहता हु


दोस्त आप एक दर्शक है / कभी भी भगवन की आरती अपने तरीके से कर सकते है / जरुरी नही नही मंदिर जी पुजारी जो कहे वही हम सुने और गएँ >>>>>>?????/

धन्यबाद मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> आपके जवाब का इंतजार करुगा ...................


किस बात की इंतजार मित्र .../ आप एक भक्त है / भक्ति के बस भगवान / धन्यबाद दोस्त

----------


## Raman46

0099.jpg (97.5 KB) 
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:



0099.jpg (97.5 KB)

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> दोस्त आप एक दर्शक है / कभी भी भगवन की आरती अपने तरीके से कर सकते है / जरुरी नही नही मंदिर जी पुजारी जो कहे वही हम सुने और गएँ >>>>>>?????/
> 
> धन्यबाद मित्र





> किस बात की इंतजार मित्र .../ आप एक भक्त है / भक्ति के बस भगवान / धन्यबाद दोस्त



भाई सूत्र उनका हे और हमारी वजह से उनके सूत्र में कोई बाधा आती हे तो ये गलत हे और रही बात भगवन की आरती तो मन में सर्धा हो तो किसी मंदिर में जाने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे में कोई मंदिर नहीं जाता पर मन में सर्धा हे 
इश्वर को मानता हु पर कभी आपने उसे देखा हे .... नहीं 
फिर भी मन में एक उमीद हे की कोई हे जो ये सब कुछ ऊपर से या अपने अंतर आत्मा से कोई तो हे जो आप को कुछ भी गलत करने से रोकता हे 
....माफ़ी चाहुगा बड़ा मुह छोटी बात ......

----------


## Raman46

> भाई सूत्र उनका हे और हमारी वजह से उनके सूत्र में कोई बाधा आती हे तो ये गलत हे और रही बात भगवन की आरती तो मन में सर्धा हो तो किसी मंदिर में जाने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे में कोई मंदिर नहीं जाता पर मन में सर्धा हे 
> इश्वर को मानता हु पर कभी आपने उसे देखा हे .... नहीं 
> फिर भी मन में एक उमीद हे की कोई हे जो ये सब कुछ ऊपर से या अपने अंतर आत्मा से कोई तो हे जो आप को कुछ भी गलत करने से रोकता हे 
> ....माफ़ी चाहुगा बड़ा मुह छोटी बात ......


दोस्त आपने अन्तर आत्मा की बात कही है .अच्छा लगा सुन कर / ईश्वर हैं .हम में आप में हर चराचर में / भक्त जहाँ चाहे उन्हें मह्सुश कर सकते है / जैसे खुद आप अपने दिल की आबाज नही सुन सकते है ,पर मह्सुश करते है ठीक वैसे ही वो अन्तरयामी शर्व शक्ति मान भी मौजूद है हर चारा चार में /धन्यबाद मित्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

> भाई सूत्र उनका हे और हमारी वजह से उनके सूत्र में कोई बाधा आती हे तो ये गलत हे और रही बात भगवन की आरती तो मन में सर्धा हो तो किसी मंदिर में जाने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे में कोई मंदिर नहीं जाता पर मन में सर्धा हे 
> इश्वर को मानता हु पर कभी आपने उसे देखा हे .... नहीं 
> फिर भी मन में एक उमीद हे की कोई हे जो ये सब कुछ ऊपर से या अपने अंतर आत्मा से कोई तो हे जो आप को कुछ भी गलत करने से रोकता हे 
> ....माफ़ी चाहुगा बड़ा मुह छोटी बात ......



आज नहाए थे क्या अजय बाबू

----------


## Raman46

> आज नहाए थे क्या अजय बाबू


मित्र ....कहाबत है .भूखे भजन नही होहिं गोपाला ,ले लो अपनी कंठी माला

----------


## anoopverma

अद्भुत......हरि अनन्त, हरि कथा अनन्ता...

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्र में पदार्पण करने वाले सभी महानुभावों का धन्यवाद
और एक प्रार्थना.....
यहाँ सूत्र संगत ही चर्चा करें .....

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



ये है गीता का ज्ञान ---
बचपन से सुनते आये हैं कि ज्ञान बाँटने से बढ़ता है ।

ज्ञानी से ज्ञानी मिले , तो ज्ञान चौगुना हो ।
मूर्ख से मूर्ख भिड़े , तो खोंसडम खोंसडा हो । ( लट्ठम लट्ठा )

इस जन्माष्टमी पर हमने भी कुछ ज्ञान अर्जित करने की सोची । जिस समय लोग मंदिर में संगीत मंडली की मधुर धुनों पर थिरक रहे थे , हम ने सोचा क्यों ना गीता का ज्ञान प्राप्त किया जाये --विस्तृत रूप में ।

इसलिए पढना शुरू किया --श्रीमदभगवद गीता --पहले अध्याय से अठारहवें अध्याय तक ।
जो थोडा बहुत समझ में आया , वह संक्षिप्त में आपके सन्मुख प्रस्तुत है ।
 


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*



अध्याय १ : विषाद योग

श्री व्यास जी ने धृतराष्ट्र के सारथी संजय को दिव्य दृष्टि प्रदान की । संजय धृतराष्ट्र को युद्ध का आँखों देखा हाल सुनाने लगा। संजय ने दोनों सेनाओं की तैयारी के बारे में बताया । दोनों सेनाओं के योद्धाओं और उनके शस्त्रों के बारे में वर्णन सुनाया । पांडवों की सेना सात यक्षिणी और कौवों की सेना ग्यारह यक्षिणी बताई ।

तद्पश्चात अर्जुन ने श्रीकृषण को अपना रथ दोनों सेनाओं के बीच ले जाने को कहा । वहां का नज़ारा देखकर अर्जुन को मोह उत्पन्न हुआ और उसने शस्त्र त्याग कर युद्ध न करने का ऐलान किया ।

अध्याय २ :

अर्जुन कहते हैं --हे श्रीकृष्ण जी , यहाँ तो मैं सब अपने ही देख रहा हूँ । इनको मार कर मैं कौन सा सुख प्राप्त करूँगा । अपने गुरुजनों को मार कर मैं पाप करूँगा । मुझे ऐसा राज्य नहीं चाहिए , जो अपने प्रियजनों को मार कर मिले ।
अर्जुन किसी भी तरह युद्ध के लिए तैयार नहीं होते ।

इस पर श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं --हे अर्जुन , युद्ध करना क्षत्रिय का धर्म है । युद्ध न करना पाप है , अधर्म है ।

मनुष्य का सिर्फ शरीर मरता है । आत्मा तो अविनाशी है ।
 




*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0100.jpg (83.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


0101.jpg (98.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अध्याय ३ : कर्म योग

श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं --देहधारी को इन्द्रियों से कर्म करना है । लेकिन मन को इश्वर में लगाओ । सत्कर्म करना मनुष्य का धर्म है । काम और क्रोध मनुष्य के दुश्मन हैं ।

अध्याय ४ : कर्म सन्यास योग

हे अर्जुन , जब जब धर्म की हानि होती है , तब तब मैं प्रकट होता हूँ । मैं सर्वव्यापी सत्य रूप हूँ ।
जो लोग देवताओं की उपासना करते हैं , फल पाने की कामना लिए --वे फल पाते हैं । वह फल भी मैं ही देता हूँ ।
लेकिन जो लोग सीधा मुझ में ध्यान लगाते हैं , बिना फल की कामना किये --उन्हें ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है ।
पंडित कौन होता है --जिसने सभी कर्म त्याग दिए । मन को वश कर लिया । सभी बंधनों से मुक्ति प्राप्त कर ली ।
मुझ अविनाशी में मन का निश्छल चेता रख मुझ से जुड़ गया । वह मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है ।

अध्याय ५ :सन्यास योग

मनुष्य के शरीर में इन्द्रियां होती हैं । इन्द्रियां कर्म करती हैं । लेकिन आत्मा अकर्ता है । इन्द्रियों से सत्य कर्म करने से शांति प्राप्त होती है । कामना के वश होने से आदमी बंधनों में बंधा रहता है ।


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*









*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*








*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*







*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*







*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*







*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



अध्याय ६ : आत्म संयम

यह मन चलायमान है । सांसारिक बातों से अलगाव रख मन को इश्वर से जोड़े --यह योग कहलाता है । इस अध्याय में योगासन की विधि बताई गई है ।
योगी तीन प्रकार के होते हैं --तप योगी , ज्ञान योगी और कर्म योगी ।
श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं --जो श्वास श्वास मेरा स्मरण करे , वह मुझे सबसे प्यारा है । वही ज्ञान योगी भी कहलाता है ।

अध्याय ७ : प्रकृति भेद योग

इस अध्याय में माया यानि प्रकृति के अनेक रूपों के बारे में बताया गया है ।
जल, तेज , वायु, पृथ्वी , आकाश , मन , बुद्धि , अहंकार --ये सब मेरी माया हैं जो मनुष्य के भीतर भी हैं और बाहर भी ।
श्रीकृष्ण जी आगे कहते हैं कि मनुष्य तीन कारणों से मुझे स्मरण करते हैं । रोगों से मुक्ति के लिए , ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए और कामना के लिए ।
जो लोग कामना के लिए देवताओं की पूजा करते हैं उन्हें कामना की प्राप्ति होती है ।
लेकिन जो लोग मेरा योग ध्यान करते हैं , वे अविनाशी पद को प्राप्त होते हैं । ज्ञान योगी मुझे सबसे ज्यादा प्रिय हैं ।


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> 
> अध्याय ६ : आत्म संयम
> 
> यह मन चलायमान है । सांसारिक बातों से अलगाव रख मन को इश्वर से जोड़े --यह योग कहलाता है । इस अध्याय में योगासन की विधि बताई गई है ।
> योगी तीन प्रकार के होते हैं --तप योगी , ज्ञान योगी और कर्म योगी ।
> श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं --जो श्वास श्वास मेरा स्मरण करे , वह मुझे सबसे प्यारा है । वही ज्ञान योगी भी कहलाता है ।
> ...


अनु दी को नमस्कार
आप आज जब से आई हे तब से लेकर अब तक की गई आपकी सारी पोस्ट मेने पडी 
इस बारे मे कुच कह नही सकता क्योकि मेरे पास कोई शब्द हि नही हे 
बस इतना ही कहुगा जन्माष्टमी के महोत्सव पर आप को बहुत शूभ कामना ओर ये भॆट

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु दी को नमस्कार
> आप आज जब से आई हे तब से लेकर अब तक की गई आपकी सारी पोस्ट मेने पडी 
> इस बारे मे कुच कह नही सकता क्योकि मेरे पास कोई शब्द हि नही हे 
> बस इतना ही कहुगा जन्माष्टमी के महोत्सव पर आप को बहुत शूभ कामना ओर ये भॆट


अजय भाई जी को नमस्कार 

आपने मेरी तारीफ़ कुछ ज्यादा ही कर दी है 
इसके सच्चे हकदार तो स्वयम ठाकुर जी हैं 
और वह कलाकार जिनकी बनाई हुयी/लेख लिखे हुए मैं यहाँ दिखा रही हूँ .
आपका सूत्र पर पधारने का धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अध्याय ८ : अक्षक ब्रह्म योग

इस अध्याय में बताया गया है --- सृष्टि में चार युग हते हैं --सतयुग, त्रेता युग, द्वापर युग और कलियुग ।

सतयुग की अवधि --१७ लाख २८००० बर्ष है । त्रेता युग -----------१२ लाख ९६००० वर्ष । द्वापर युग ----------८ लाख ६४००० वर्ष । कलियुग -----------४ लाख ३२००० वर्ष । कुल अवधि --------४३ लाख २०००० वर्ष ।

ब्रह्मा का एक दिन इसका हज़ार गुना वर्षों का होता है । इसी तरह एक रात भी इतनी लम्बी ही होती है ।

अध्याय ९ : राज विद्या योग

इस अध्याय में श्रीकृष्ण अपने विराट रूप का वर्णन करते हैं । हे अर्जुन , यह सारी सृष्टि मुझी से जन्मी है और मुझी में समा जाती है ।
जो लोग देवताओं को मानते हैं , वे देवलोक को जाते हैं । फिर सुख भोगकर वापस संसार में आ जाते हैं ।
जो लोग मुझे मानते हैं , वे अविनाशी पद को जा प्राप्त होते हैं । वे आवागमन से छूट जाते हैं ।
यहाँ श्रीकृष्ण जी उन्हें याद करने के लिए मन्त्र का जाप करने को कहते हैं --

ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय ।
ॐ नमो नारायण । यह जाप भी कर सकते हैं ।

श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं , जो मुझे स्मरण करता है , उसे मैं याद करता हूँ । जो मेरे एक भी श्लोक को पढता है , मैं उसके पास जा खड़ा होता हूँ ।
मेरा साथ ऐसे मिल जाता है , जैसे पानी के साथ पानी मिल जाता है ।





*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

:salut:अनु दी ,कृष्ण लीला तो अपरम्पार हैं ,बचपन से ठाकुरजी की कथाएं सुनते पढ़ते आयें हैं ,मगर आपने जो सचित्र वर्णन कियाहैन वह काबिल-ए-तारीफ़ हैं ,दर्शाकोंको जन्मश्तामिकी यह भेंट हमेशा याद रहेगी ,
और मेरी तरफसे छोटासा तोहफा !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अध्याय १० :विभूति योग

अर्जुन श्रीकृष्ण से कहते हैं --हे कुन्तीनन्दन मुझे अपने विराट रूप के बारे में और बताइए ।

श्रीकृष्ण जी बताते हैं --हे अर्जुन मैं सर्वव्यापी हूँ ।
मैं प्रकाश में सूर्य ,--- ४९ पवनों में भारी चिपवन , ---२८ नक्षत्रों में चन्द्रमा , ---चार वेदों में सामवेद , ---३३ करोड़ देवताओं में इंद्र , ---११रुद्र में शंकर रूद्र, -----पर्वतों में सुमेर पर्वत , ----सप्त ऋषियों में भ्रगु ऋषि , ---वचनों में ओंकार , ---वृक्षों में पीपल, ----ऋषियों में नारद , ----सिद्धों में कपिल मुनि, ---हाथियों में ऐरावत, ----नागों में शेषनाग , ----नदियों में गंगा , ----सप्त समुद्रों में क्षीर समुद्र , ----शस्त्रों में वज्र , ---और गौओं में कामधेनु मैं हूँ ।

अध्याय ११ : विश्व रूप दर्शन

इस अध्याय में श्रीकृष्ण जी अर्जुन को अपना विराट रूप दिखाते हैं । क्योंकि इसे साधारण नेत्रों से नहीं देखा जा सकता , इसलिए वे अर्जुन को दिव्य नेत्र की दृष्टि देते हैं ।
अर्जुन को दिखाई देते हैं ---

अनंत मुख , ---अनंत सूर्यों का प्रकाश , ---हाथ में गदा , शंख और चक्र , ----अनंत भुजाएं, ---अनंत नेत्र , कोटि देवता मुख में प्रवेश कर रहे हैं , ---सारे योद्धा मूंह में समाये जा रहे हैं ----पूरा संसार समाया है ।

श्रीकृष्ण जी कहते हैं --हे अर्जुन ये सारे योद्धा मेरे द्वारा पहले ही मरे हुए हैं । तू तो निमित्त मात्र है ।

अर्जुन यह विराट रूप देखकर डर जाता है और कहता है --हे श्रीकृष्ण , मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ । मैं आपसे क्षमा याचना करता हूँ । मैं तो आपके साथ न जाने कैसी कैसी बात करता रहा हूँ । आपकी महिमा अपरम्पार है । आपका यह रूप देखकर मुझे डर लग रहा है । वापस उसी रूप में आ जाओ ।

श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं --परम परमेश्वर का यह रूप किसी को नहीं दीखता । तू मेरा सखा है । मुझे बहुत प्यारा है । इसलिए तुझे दिखाया है । तुम निडर होकर अपना कर्म करो --युद्ध करो ।

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Neelima

आपकी प्रस्तुति अद्भुत है

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अध्याय १२ : मुक्ति योग

अर्जुन --हे श्रीकृष्ण , आपका कौन सा रूप सर्वश्रेष्ठ है , यह बताओ ।
श्रीकृष्ण --मेरे ८ रूप हैं :

१) कमल नयन रूप ---जो प्रकट रूप है --यही सर्वश्रेष्ठ है ।
२) अक्षर अविनाशी----जिसकी महिमा मन वाणी पर आ नहीं सकती ।
३) अनिर्देश ----------जिसे जिह्वा कह नहीं सकती ।
४) अव्यक्त -----------जो नेत्रों से देखा ना जाये ।
५) सर्वव्यापी ---------मन से जिसका प्रकाश चितव्या नहीं जाता ।
६) अचिंत ------------कोई विकार नहीं ।
७) अचल ------------घटता बढ़ता नहीं , स्थान से चलता नहीं ।
८) ध्रुव ---------------किसी का हिलाया हिला नहीं ।

मेरा कमल नयन रूप सर्वश्रेष्ठ है । जो इसके उपासक हैं , मैं उनका उद्धार करता हूँ , मुक्ति दिलाता हूँ ।

मन का निश्छल चेता मेरे में रख और बुद्धि भी ।

मेरी महिमा का कहना सुनना , मेरे ध्यान साथ जुड़ना --ऐसे जो ज्ञानी मेरे भक्त हैं , उनके गुण सुन ।

किसी का बुरा न करे , किसी से शत्रुता नहीं , सुख दुःख एक समान , सदा संतुष्ट , निडर , हर्ष शोक से रहित , चिंता वांछा रहित , जिसके लिए शत्रु -मित्र , सुख -दुःख , शीत -उशन , सब एक समान हैं , ऐसे भक्त मुझे प्यारे हैं ।



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Mr_perfect

बहती रहे गीता की गंगाऽ
कर्म की धारा भक्ति की धाराऽ।
अर्जुन के संग उस गंगा मेँऽ
करता रहे स्नान जग साराऽऽ।
:group-dance:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

अध्याय १३ : क्षेत्र , ज्ञान , प्रकृति

यह शरीर क्षेत्र कहलाता है , जीव क्षेत्री और शरीर रुपी क्षेत्र को जानने वाला क्षेत्रय्ग ।
शरीर पांच तत्त्वों से बना है : पृथ्वी ---मांस , जल ---रुधिर , अग्नि ---जठराग्नि , पवन ---श्वास और आकाश ---पोलापन ।
शरीर में पांच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ होती हैं ---नेत्र , नासिका , श्रवण , त्वचा और जिह्वा ।

पांच कर्म इन्द्रियां होती हैं ---- हाथ , पाँव , गुदा , लिंग और नाक ।

प्रकृति माया है । माया से तत्त्व उपजे हैं । तत्त्व से शरीर बनता है शरीर में आत्मा वास करती है ।
जो इन्द्रियों का दुरूपयोग न करे और आत्मा को ब्रह्म में लगाये , वह परम अविनाशी पद को प्राप्त होता है ।

अध्याय १४ : गुणत्रय विभाग

परम ज्ञान क्या होता है ? यह जान लेना कि यह सारा संसार मुझ से ही प्रकट होता है और मुझ में ही प्रलय होता है ।
हर एक प्राणी में तीन गुण होते हैं : सात्विक , राजसी और तामसी ।

सात्विक गुण : निर्मल पवित्र मन , अज्ञान रहित , निष्पाप ।
राजसी गुण : कुटुंब के साथ मोह , ममता , द्रव्य कमाने कि तृष्णा । तामसी गुण : आलस्य , अति निंद्रा , असावधानता ।

तीनों गुण एक ही व्यक्ति में घटते बढ़ते रहते हैं ।
जो लोग सात्विक गुणों के साथ देह त्याग करते हैं , वे देवलोक को जाते हैं ।
राजसी -पृथ्वी पर लौट आते हैं । और तामसी --पाताल लोक में जाते हैं ।

जो वांछा रहित प्रभु की शरण में जाकर प्रभु का दास हो जाता है , वह तीनों गुणों से अतीत होकर जीवन मुक्त हो जाता है ।



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



अध्याय १५ : पुरुषोत्तम योग

संसार एक वृक्ष है , जिसकी जड़ें ऊपर की ओर हैं । वेद पत्र हैं । यह ब्रह्म लोक से पाताल लोक तक फैला है । सत्व , राज और तम इसके डाल हैं । प्रभु की चैतन्यता से यह उपजता है ।
कुटुंब इसके रस्से हैं , जिनसे बंधा है । इस माया रुपी वृक्ष में यह जीव फंसा है ।


मोह माया को त्याग कर मेरी शरण में आने से मुक्ति प्राप्त होती है ।

अध्याय १६ : देव असुर सम्पदा योग

मनुष्य का स्वभाव देवता स्वरुप हो सकता है या असुर जैसा ।

देवता स्वभाव मनुष्य ---निर्मल हृदय , अहिंसावादी , सत्यवादी , क्रोध रहित , संतुष्ट , निर्लोभ , निश्चल , दयावान , धैर्य पूर्ण होता है । श्वास श्वास मेरा स्मरण करता है ।

असुर स्वभाव मनुष्य ---पाखंडी , अपवित्र , नास्तिक , अहंकारी , लोभी , भोगी , भ्रष्ट , क्रोधी और चिंता में लीन रहता है ।

क्रोध , लोभ , मोह ----ये तीन नरक के द्वार हैं ।


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*







*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## anoopverma

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम राम राम हरे हरे

----------


## Mr_perfect

सब धर्मोँ के भेद भुला के,
इक मेरा शरणागत हो जाऽऽ।
मैँ हर पाप से मुक्ति दूँगा,
शोक न कर मेरी भक्ति मेँ खो जाऽऽ॥
धर्म अधर्म के भेदोँ से न्यारे, अमर है गीता के बोल सारेऽऽ॥
हे नाथ नारायण वासूदेव,
श्री कृष्ण गोविँद हरे मुरारीऽऽ।
हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवऽऽ॥
हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा 
कृष्णा कृष्णा हरे हरे
कृष्णाऽऽऽऽ
हरे कृष्णाऽऽऽ
हरेऽ हरेऽ

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> अध्याय ३ : कर्म योग
> अध्याय ४ : कर्म सन्यास योग
> 
> हे अर्जुन , जब जब धर्म की हानि होती है , तब तब मैं प्रकट होता हूँ । मैं सर्वव्यापी सत्य रूप हूँ ।
> जो लोग देवताओं की उपासना करते हैं , फल पाने की कामना लिए --वे फल पाते हैं । वह फल भी मैं ही देता हूँ ।
> लेकिन जो लोग सीधा मुझ में ध्यान लगाते हैं , बिना फल की कामना किये --उन्हें ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है ।
> ...



+ देना ही पड़ेगा

----------


## inder123in

मित्र अत्यंत दुर्लभ चित्र हैं शानदार प्रस्तुति

----------


## Kamal Ji

[QUOTE=Anu Oberoi;439928]*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*




> सब धर्मोँ के भेद भुला के,
> इक मेरा शरणागत हो जाऽऽ।
> मैँ हर पाप से मुक्ति दूँगा,
> शोक न कर मेरी भक्ति मेँ खो जाऽऽ॥
> धर्म अधर्म के भेदोँ से न्यारे, अमर है गीता के बोल सारेऽऽ॥
> हे नाथ नारायण वासूदेव,
> श्री कृष्ण गोविँद हरे मुरारीऽऽ।
> हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवऽऽ॥
> हरे कृष्णा हरे कृष्णा 
> ...





> + देना ही पड़ेगा





> मित्र अत्यंत दुर्लभ चित्र हैं शानदार प्रस्तुति


आप सभी भक्त जनों का स्वागत है..........

[QUOTE=Anu Oberoi;439928]*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

अध्याय १७ : त्रिविध योग

गीतानुसार मनुष्य की प्रवृत्ति तीन प्रकार की होती है --सात्विक , राजसी और तामसी । आइये देखते हैं कैसे उत्तपन्न होती है यह प्रवृत्ति।

कर्म करने से ही मनुष्य की प्रवृत्ति का पता चलता है ।

गीतानुसार --पूजा करने की श्रद्धा , आहार , यज्ञ , तप और दान --मनुष्य की प्रवृत्ति दर्शाते हैं । ये सब तीन प्रकार के होते हैं --सात्विक , राजसी और तामसी।

पूजा करने की श्रद्धा :

सात्विक : एक ही भगवान को सर्वव्यापी मान कर श्रद्धा रखते हैं ।
राजसी : देवी देवताओं की पूजा करते हैं ।
तामसी : शरीर को कष्ट देकर , भूत प्रेतों की पूजा करते हैं ।


आहार :

सात्विक : जिसके खाने से देवता अमर हो जाते हैं । मनुष्य में बल पुरुषार्थ आये । आरोग्यता , प्रीति उपजे । दाल,चावल , कोमल फुल्के , घृत से चोपड़े हुए , नर्म आहार ।

राजसी : खट्टा , मीठा , सलुना , अति तत्ता , जिसे खाने से मुख जले , रोग उपजे , दुःख देवे ।

तामसी : बासी , बेस्वाद , दुर्गन्ध युक्त , किसी का झूठा भोजन ।

यज्ञ :

सात्विक : शास्त्र की विधि से , फल की कामना रहित , यह यज्ञ करना मुझे योग्य है , यह समझ कर किया गया यज्ञ सात्विक कहलाता है ।
राजसी : फल की वांछा करते हुए , भला कहाने को , दिखावा करने को किया गया यज्ञ ।
तामसी : बिना शास्त्र की विधि , बिना श्रद्धा के , अपवित्र मन से किया गया यज्ञ ।

दान :

सात्विक : बिना फल की आशा , उत्तम ब्राह्मण को विधिवत किया गया दान ।
राजसी : फल की वांछा करे , अयोग्य ब्राह्मण को दान करे ।
तामसी : आप भोजन प्राप्त कर दान करे , क्रोध या गाली देकर दान करे , मलेच्छ को दान करे ।

तप :

सात्विक : प्रीति से तपस्या करे , फल कुछ वांछे नहीं , इश्वर अविनाशी में समर्पण करे ।
राजसी : दिखावे के लिए , अपने भले के लिए तप करे , अपनी मानता करावे ।
तामसी : अज्ञान को लिए तप करे , शरीर को कष्ट पहुंचाए , किसी के बुरे के लिए तप करे ।


यहाँ तप चार प्रकार के बताये गए हैं --देह , मन , वचन और श्वास का तप।

देह का तप : किसी जीव को कष्ट न पहुंचाए ।
स्नान कर शरीर को स्वच्छ रखे , दन्त मंजन करे ।
गुरु का सम्मान , मात पिता की सेवा करे ।
ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करे ।

ब्रह्मचर्य : यदि गृहस्थ हो तो परायी स्त्री को न छुए । यदि साधु सन्यासी हो तो स्त्री को मन चितवे भी नहीं ।

मन का तप : प्रसन्नचित रहे । मन को शुद्ध रखे । भगवान में ध्यान लगावे ।

वचन का तप : सत्य बोलना । मधुर वाणी --हाँ भाई जी , भक्त जी , प्रभु जी , मित्र जी आदि कह कर बुलावे ।
गायत्री पाठ करे । अवतारों के चरित्र पढ़े ।

श्वास तप : भगवान को स्मरण करे । भगवान के नाम का जाप करे ।


इस तरह मनुष्य के सभी कर्म तीन प्रकार के होते हैं --सात्विक , राजसी और तामसी ।
इन्ही कर्मों का लेखा जोखा बताता है कि आप सात्विक हैं , राजसी हैं या तामसी प्रवृत्ति के मनुष्य हैं ।





*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


अध्याय १८ : मोक्ष सन्यास योग

अर्जुन पूछते हैं --हे माधव , सन्यास क्या है , त्याग क्या है , कृपया यह बताओ।

श्रीकृष्ण जी --हे अर्जुन मनुष्य को सत्कर्मों का त्याग नहीं करना चाहिए ।
यज्ञ , दान , तपस्या , स्नान आदि तन और मन की शुद्धि के लिए होते हैं । इन्हें बिना फल की वांछा किये करते रहना धर्म है । यही सात्विक त्याग कहलाता है ।

सब प्राणियों को एक समान समझ कर , किसी को दुःख न दे, यह सात्विक ज्ञान कहाता है ।
तेरा मेरा फर्क करना --राजसी ज्ञान कहाता है ।
बुरी दृष्टि , कष्ट देने वाला कर्म करना -तामसी ज्ञान कहाता है ।
इसी तरह कर्म , कर्म कर्ता , बुद्धि , सुख और द्रढ़ता भी तीन प्रकार के होते हैं -सात्विक , राजसी और तामसी ।

चार वर्णों के गुण इस प्रकार हैं ---
ब्राहमण : इन्द्रियों को जीतना , मन जीतना , ताप करना , भजन करना , पवित्र , क्षमा , कोमल स्वाभाव , परमेश्वर से लगाव ।
क्षत्रिय : शूरमा , दानी , इश्वर में श्रद्धा ।
वैश्य : खेती करना , वाणिज्य , व्यापार , गौवों की सेवा।
शूद्र : तीनों वर्णों की सेवा करना । जो प्राप्ति हो , उसी में संतुष्टि करना ।

अपने अपने धर्म का पालन करने से कल्याण होता है ।

इसलिए हे अर्जुन , युद्ध करना तेरा धर्म है ।
यह ज्ञान जो मैंने तुझको दिया है , श्रद्धालु भक्तों को ही सुनाना ।
जो मेरे एक श्लोक का भी पाठ करता है , मैं उसके निकट जा खड़ा होता हूँ । जो इसको सत्य मानकर ग्रहण करता है , वह मुक्त हो जाता है ।

अर्जुन ---हे श्रीकृष्ण जी , तुम्हारी कृपा से मेरा मोह भंग हो गया है । मैंने ज्ञान पाया है । बुद्धि निर्मल हुई है ।
मैं युद्ध करता हूँ ।

संजय कहता है --हे धृतराष्ट्र , जिस सेना में अर्जुन जैसा योद्धा और श्रीकृष्ण जैसे सारथि हैं , उन्ही पांडवों की जय होगी और तेरे अधर्म पुत्र हारेंगे --यह निश्चित है ।



*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*




अभी तक की जो लीला आपके समक्ष रखी गयी.
वह ठाकुर जी के जन्म से पांडवों के कौरवों 
पर विजय प्राप्त करने तक की है .

 मेरी प्रभु जी के चरणों में यही प्रार्थना है कि ....... 
स्वधाम गमन  लीला आज ही यहीं रखी जाए.
केवल यही कारण है कि कल मेरे लाल गोपाल जी का जन्मोत्सव है ,
इस दिन मैं नही चाहती कि जन्म दिवस के दिन स्वधाम गमन के दृश्य दिखाए जाएँ.

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## srtjoon

लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


इधर अब प्रभु अपनी लीला समेटने की तैय्यारी कर रहे हैं.
वह समझ रहे हैं कि अब मेरा ( ठाकुर जी का ) जन्म लेने का प्रयोजन पूरा हो चुका है.
अब प्रभु जी स्वधाम गमन की तैय्यारी कर रहे हैं.

अब किशोर यादव बहुत उछ्र्न्खल होते जारहे हैं 
एक किशोर यादव को स्त्री के कपड़े पहना कर उसके पेट पर एक तसला सा लपेट कर 
ऊपर से कपड़े पहना कर एक ऋषि के आश्रम में पहुँचते हैं .
उनसे आग्रह करते हैं कि इस स्त्री को बालक होगी या बालिका.
ऋषि लोग तो पहले टालते रहते हैं , जब अत्याधिक उनके हास परिहास 
करने पर हंसी उड़ाने पर क्रोधित हो कर कहते हैं ......

जो  भी होगा वह यादवों के विनाश का कारण बनेगा.

तब वह किशोर यादव ऋषियों का और मजाक उड़ाते हुए 
उस तसले को बाहर निकाल कर घास पर फेंक देते हैं .
जिससे वह तसला काफी देर तक घास पर ही घूमता रहता है 
जिसकी रगड़े जाने  से वह घास डब बन जाती है ....
( एक तरह कि लंबी पतली घास, जिसके सिरे व घास बहुत नुकीली होती है ) 
और वह तसला भी घिस घिस कर एक नुकीली सी पत्ती बन जाती है.

अब यादव एक दुसरे के साथ हंसी ठट्टा करते हुए वही डब एक दुसरे पर घुमाने लगे 
जिस से वह आपस में ही एक दुसरे को मारने काटने लगे.

अब कई दिनों से एक भूखा प्यासा भील ( पूर्व जन्म का सुग्रीव का बड़ा भाई बाली )
अपनी भूख मिटाने के लिए शिकार कि खोज में लगा हुआ है. 
जिसके बाण के ऊपर वही तसले से घिस कर बची हुयी पत्ती लगी होती है.
 इधर मेरे ठाकुर जी एक पेड़ के नीचे एक पैर को दुसरे पैर पर रख कर
 विश्राम मुद्रा में अधलेटे हुए हैं, ठाकुर जी के पाँव में पद्म होने के कारण 
भील को हिरन की आँख का अनुभव होता है . वह निशाना साध कर बाण चला देता है.
और...............

हरी अन्नत हरी कथा अनंता , कहहीं सुनहिं बहु बिधि सब संता.


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*






*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*







*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*








*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker: :bell: सभी भक्तों को जन्मास्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये* 

:music:*नन्द के आनंद भयो जय कन्हईया लाल की* :group-dance:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है।





> *:speaker: :bell: सभी भक्तों को जन्मास्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये* 
> 
> :music:*नन्द के आनंद भयो जय कन्हईया लाल की* :group-dance:


आप दोनों का सूत्र पर हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है 
आपको भी बाल गोपाल के जन्म दिवस की मंगल कामनाएं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
*


 0110.jpg (99.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*





0111.jpg (98.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0112.jpg (100.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0113.jpg (95.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



0114.jpg (100.7 KB)

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

*अब ठाकुर जी अपनी लीला समेट कर अपने आयुधों के साथ 
अपने स्वधाम गोलोक चले गए..........
वह गोलोक वासी, गोलोक में ही नही घट घट में, कण कण में विराजे हुए हैं. 
उनका प्रकाश पुन्ज स्वरूप श्री मद् भागवत में विराज मान हैं , 
उनका दिव्य स्वरूप  भक्त में विराजमान है.
जिधर देखो उधर ही झांकी मेरे ठाकुर जी की ही है. 

जर्रे जर्रे में है झांकी भगवान की, किसी सूझ वाले इंसान ने पहचान की. 

*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
अति सुन्दर सूत्र !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:



0115.jpg (66.1 KB)

----------


## Raman46

[SIZE=4]श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
क्या कृष्ण लीला समाप्त हो गयी ....येसा कैसे हो सकता है .....हर दिन हर रोज उनकी लीला हर हेशा चलती रहती है / हम कौन होते है ये कहने बाले ...............?????????????
धन्यबाद [/SIZE]

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

अब आगे कथाएं / दृश्य संतों के हैं.
सच तो यह है कि मैं केवल अनुमान लगा सकती हूँ 
कि यह कौन कौन संत  हैं. 
जिसमे भूल होने के शत प्रतिशत चांस हैं.
ज्यादा न लिखते हुए मात्र उन सब के दर्शन करा देती हूँ 
तो चलें  उन सब के भी दर्शन करें ...
आप भी बताएं कि यह दृश्य किन के हैं 
अब एक प्रार्थना और........

जो जो भी सदस्यगण इस सूत्र में चित्र लगाना चाहें उनका स्वागत है, अभिनन्दन है.  




*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र है |


आपको  भी  धन्यवाद.

जिन जिन ने इस सूत्र पर पदार्पण किया है
 मैं उनका हृदय से आभार प्रकट करती हूँ 
जिनका नाम मैं भूल वश नही भी ले पायी 
उनसे क्षमा याचना सहित फिर से आभार प्रकट करती हूँ.
धन्यवाद.अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## dev b

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> चलो जी परफेक्ट जी.आप भी लीला के दर्शनअब एक बार फिर से कर के आओ.



कर लिए जी दर्शन
नारायण नारायण
वासुदेव वासुदेव
ॐ नमः भगवतेः वासुदेवायः

----------


## sanjchou

Om Namo Bhagavate vasudevaay

----------


## Kamal Ji

> [SIZE=4]श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> क्या कृष्ण लीला समाप्त हो गयी ....येसा कैसे हो सकता है .....हर दिन हर रोज उनकी लीला हर हेशा चलती रहती है / हम कौन होते है ये कहने बाले ...............?????????????
> धन्यबाद [/SIZE]


कृपया आप ४२७ नम्बर पोस्ट पढ़ें.

----------


## dev b

आप ने ठीक कहा ..मित्र 


> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अभी तक की जो लीला आपके समक्ष रखी गयी.
> वह ठाकुर जी के जन्म से पांडवों के कौरवों 
> पर विजय प्राप्त करने तक की है .
> 
> ...

----------


## Radhey.shah0

*कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए*

----------


## Teach Guru

*कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए*

नटवर नागर नंदा
भजो रे भाई गोविंदा.............

----------


## r prasad

श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!! 
भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............

----------


## naughty_angel

श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!!
भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............

----------


## naughty_angel

श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!!
भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............

----------


## anushka

*आपको और आपके परिवार के सभी सदस्यों को श्री कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक बधाई और शुभकामनाएं!*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

सभी सदस्यों को जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक बधाई और शुभकामनाएं!

----------


## Raman46

कृष्णं वंदे जगद्गुरुम्

-राजेश त्रिपाठी
पुण्य धरा भारत भूमि में भगवान ने समय-समय पर विविध अवतार ग्रहण कर सज्जनों के कष्टों का निवारण और दुर्जनों का संहार किया है। इन अवतारों में कृष्णावतार की महत्ता कहीं अधिक है क्योंकि इसमें प्रभु श्रीकृष्ण ने अर्जुन को धर्म युद्ध के लिए प्रवृत्त करने हेतु जिस गीता का गान किया, उसका दर्शन विश्व के लिए एक पाथेय बन गया। उसके आलोक में विश्व को इस बात का ज्ञान हुआ कि जीवन-धर्म क्या है, सत्य क्या है, जीवन क्या है, मृत्यु क्या है। स्वजन क्या हैं और मानव का कर्तव्य क्या है। एक प्रकार से कहें तो जीवन-दर्शन है प्रभु की वाणी से निस्सृत अमृतमयी गीता। इसका मनन-चिंतन और सम्यक अध्ययन मानव को मोह से निवृत्त और सत्कर्म पर प्रवृत्त करता है। कृष्ण कई अर्थों में विश्व को अन्याय के विरुद्ध खड़े होने, अपने कर्तव्य के प्रति सचेत होने और धर्माचरण में प्रवृत्त करने हेतु धरा पर आये थे।
कृष्ण का जन्म कारा में हुआ, शैशव और किशोरावस्था तक वे बाधाएं झेलते रहे। कंस ने उन्हें समाप्त करने के कितने प्रयत्न किये पर विजय अंततः श्रीकृष्ण की हुई। उनका संघर्षपूर्ण जीवन इस बात की प्रेरणा देता है कि अगर व्यक्ति निश्चय कर लें, दृढ़ प्रतिज्ञ हो तो सफलता अधिक दिनों तक उससे दूर नहीं भाग सकती। महाभारत युद्ध में कृष्ण को अपने ही परिजनों पर वार करने को प्रेरित करने वाले कृष्ण का उद्देश्य मात्र यही था कि जो अन्यायी है, उसे दंड मिलना ही चाहिए चाहे वह स्वजन ही क्यों न हो। ऐसा कर के वे यह स्पष्ट कर देना चाह रहे थे कि धर्मयुद्ध में सब कुछ उचित है। समय साक्षी है धर्मयुद्ध महाभारत में विजय पांडवों की ही हुई। यह और बात है कि युद्ध में जिसके सारथी स्वयं श्रीकृष्ण हो विजय हो उसकी होगी ही।
कृष्ण के अनेक रूप और अनेक अर्थ हैं उनकी लीलाओं को समझने के लिए गहरे चिंतन-मनन की जरूरत है। कुछ संसारी प्राणी उनकी लीलाओं को साधारण ज्ञान से सोचते हैं और अपने ढंग से अर्थ लगा लेते हैं। लेकिन सत्य तो यह है कि इन्हें जानने के लिए अंतर की अनुभूति और तर्क व मन की आंखों की आवश्यकता है। वायवीय रूप से उनकी लीलाएं सांसारिक लगेंगी लेकिन अगर इन्हें आध्यात्मिक ढंग से सोचा जाये तो कृष्ण के विराट रूप और उनके महिमामय व्यक्तित्व और कृतित्व के न जाने कितने आयाम खुलते चले जायेंगे और आप उन दैवीय स्वरूपों और उनकी लीलाओं से परिचित होकर उनमें इस तरह रम जायेंगे कि भक्त और भगवान की दूरी मिटती नजर आयेगी।

----------


## Raman46

प्रारंभ प्रभु की बाललीला से करते हैं। जितनी बाल लीलाएं और उनमें भी सरस और सुंदर लीलाएं प्रभु ने कृष्णावतार में की हैं उतनी संभवतः किसी और अवतार में नहीं कर पाये। किन-किन प्रसंगों को याद करें। प्रभु की माखनचोरी की लीला, कंदुक क्रीड़ा, प्रुभ का मां का मन रखने के लिए ओखल में बंध जाना। जो संसार के प्रत्येक बंधन से लोगों को मुक्त करने की शक्ति रखता है उसका इस तरह मां के हाथों बंध जाना मां की महत्ता और उनकी सत्ता को गरिमा प्रदान करने की एक लीला ही तो थी अन्यथा बड़े-बड़े दैत्यों का संहार करने वाले कृषण के लिए सामान्य ऊखल से मुक्त होना कौन सी बड़ी बात थी। कालिया नाग का मानमर्दन, बकासुर वध, पूतना वध, गोपियों के वस्त्रहरण की लीला और न जाने कितने प्रसंग। सबमें प्रभु की सरसता, चपलता और कहीं उनका नटखटपन दिखता है। आपने अगर कभी कृष्णलीला देखी या सुनी है तो आपने पाया होगा कि माखन चोरी या दही की मटकी फोड़ने की शिकायत करने आयी गोपिकाएं कृष्ण को मां के हाथों दंड़ देना भी सह नहीं पातीं। यहां उनका वात्सल्य और कृष्ण के प्रति अनन्य अनुराग झलकता है। वे नहीं चाहतीं कि उनके प्रिय कृष्ण के कोमल गात पर कोई भी प्रहार करे, उनका मक्खन, दही चोरी होता है हो जाये। प्रभु का सलोना बाल स्वरूप सबको लुभाता और उनके जीवन को सार्थकता करता है। जैसे कि उन्हें अपने बीच पा कर गोपिकाएं और गोप हो धन्य हो गये।
कृष्ण की लीलाओं में कुछ लोग अपने संकुचित और सांसारिक सोच के चलते कलुष और मलिनता देखते हैं जो उनके सोच और उस स्वभाव का दोष है जो एक निश्चित सीमा से परे कुछ देखना ही नहीं चाहता। मेरा आशय कृष्ण की चीरहरण की लीला और गोपियों के संग उनकी रासलीला से है। कुछ लोग चीरहरण को सांसारिक दृष्टिकोण से देखते हैं और वही सोचते हैं जो उनका मन उन्हें सोचने के लिए प्रेरित करता है। वस्तुतः चीरहरण के प्रसंग को कुछ विद्वान इस बात से जोड़ते हैं कि उन दिन उत्पातियों और गलत प्रवृत्ति के लोगों का वहां बड़ा आतंक था, उनके प्रति गोपियों को सचेत करने और इस तरह स्नान न करने के लिए कृष्ण ने यह लीला की थी। ऐसे ही कुछ लोग रास में भी वासना के तत्व को जोड़ते हैं जो नितांत अनुचित और निरर्थक है। इसे इस दृष्टि से भी देखा जा सकता है कि प्रभु और भक्त में न दुराव होता है और न ही कोई सांसारिक आवरण। भक्त और भगवान का तो अनन्य प्रेम और अगाढ़ संबंध होता है। कृष्ण और गोपियों का जो अनुराग था वह सांसारिक भोग-लिप्सा से परे परम तत्व के साक्षात्कार और उससे तादाम्य का भाव था। वह परमात्मा से मिलन का वह अनुपम और अनन्य क्षण का प्रतिरूप था जहां देह की कोई भूमिका नहीं थी। जब प्रेम पराकाष्ठा को प्राप्त होता है, तो वहां देह भाव गौण और निरर्थक हो जाता है। इस स्थिति के परमानंद में देह की न कोई भूमिका है और न ही वासना का कोई अंश। प्रभु की इन लीलाओं का वर्णन कई विद्वानों ने अपनी-अपनी तरह से किया है। उसमें अधिकांश का मत है कि रासलीला में न वासना का पुट था और न ही भोग लिप्सा की झलक। कृष्ण ने ये लीलाएं यह दर्शाने के लिए कीं कि एकमात्र प्रेम ही जगत का सार तत्व है। प्रेम से किसी पर भी विजय पायी जा सकती है। यहां तक कि चंचल मन पर भी। गोपियों ने यही किया वे कृष्ण के सात्विक प्रेम में इस तरह डूब गयीं कि खुद कृष्णमय हो गयीं। न उनके मन में विकार रहा और न विचारों में। रास में एक प्रसंग आता है कि हर गोपी की यह इच्छा थी कि प्रभु उनके साथ अलग से नृत्य करें। कृष्ण को जब इसका भान हुआ तो उन्होंने ऐसी लीला की कि हर गोपी को यह लगने लगा कि कृष्ण तो उनके साथ हैं। यह प्रभु से तादात्म्य और उनके समीपत्व का भाव है। भक्त जब भक्ति की चरम सीमा में पहुंच जाता है तो वह हर जागतिक वस्तु में प्रभु के दर्शन प्राप्त करने लगता है। उसके लिए जगत की सारी वस्तुएं निस्सार और प्रभु का प्रेम ही सारतत्व हो जाता है। गोपियों की यही स्थिति हो गयी थी। वे प्रभु की अनन्य भक्त और अनुगामी थीं। उनके अलग जीवन की वे कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकती थीं। इसमें विकार या वासना देखना अनुचित है। भले ही इन प्रसंगों का वर्णन ललित और मोहनीय ढंग से काव्यों या ग्रंथों में हुआ हो लेकिन इन्हें इस रूप में देखना ही उचित है कि यह प्रेम की सतही नहीं सात्विक और स्वच्छ धारा थी जो गोपियों के हृदय में बह रही थी। यही वजह है कि गोपियों को जब समझाने उद्धव आते हैं तो वे उन्हें ही प्रश्नों से घेर देती हैं। वे साफ कहती हैं-‘ऊधो मन नाहीं दस बीस, एक हतो सो गयो श्याम संग केहिं आराधें ईश।’ यह अकाट्य सत्य है कि जो प्रभु में रम गया, वह अहर्निश उनकी ही स्मृति में खोया रहता है। फिर उसे सांसारिक बंधन बांध नहीं पाते और भोग-लिप्सा प्रभु के प्रति उनके प्यार से उनको डिगा नहीं पाती।

----------


## Raman46

आज के भ्रष्टाचार, अनाचार, अत्याचार, व्यभिचार के घटाटोप अंधेरे में कृष्ण की वाणी और भी सार्थक और सटीक लगने लगी है। कृष्णावतार की सबसे बड़ी भूमिका तो अनाचार, अत्याचार, व्यभिचार से लड़ने और उसे समाप्त करने के लिए ही थी। दुष्ट दुर्योधन के इशारे पर जब दुस्शासन अपने ही कुल की कुलीन स्त्री को भरी सभा में नग्न करने का प्रयत्न करता है और कृष्ण आकर उनकी मान रक्षा करते हैं। ऐसा कर प्रभु ने अनाचार, व्यभिचार और अत्याचार के विरुद्ध खड़ा होने की प्रेरणा दी। इसका आशय यह है कि आप ऐसा कुछ भी अपने समक्ष होते देखते हैं तो आप अपने सामर्थ्य भर उसका प्रतिरोध करें। इसके आगे झुके नहीं। कहना नहीं होगा नारी का यही अपमान विश्व के सबसे बड़े धर्मयुद्ध महाभारत का कारण बना जहां अंततः विजय धर्म की ही हुई।
कृष्ण ने यह प्रतिपादित किया कि जहां-जहां धर्म पर प्रहार हुआ, खल प्रवृत्ति के लोगों ने सज्जनों का जीना दूभर कर दिया वहां से उनकी भूमिका प्रारंभ होती है। दुष्ट दलन कर धर्म को प्रतिष्ठित करने, शाश्वत, स्वच्छ मानव मूल्यों के पुनर्स्थापन की भूमिका, जग को धर्म पथ दिखाने की भूमिका। युद्धस्थल में स्वजनों को ****ीव के लक्ष्य के सामने देख मतिभ्रम और मोहग्रस्त हुए अर्जुन का मोहभंग करने और उसे धर्मयुद्ध के लिए प्रेरित करते समय कृष्ण अपने धराधाम पर आने की प्रासंगिकता बताते हुए कहते हैं-‘यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत। अभ्युत्थानम् अधर्मस्य तदात्मानम् सृजाम्यहम्। परित्राणाय साधुनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम्. धर्म संस्थापनार्थाय संभावामि युगे-युगे।’ अर्थात हे अर्जुन! जब-ब भारत भूमि में धर्म का पराभव होगा तब-तब अधर्म के नाश के लिए मैं अवतार लूंगा। साधुओं की रक्षा और दुष्टों के विनाश के लिए मैं प्रत्येक युग में प्रकट होऊंगा।’ अपनी इस वाणी से प्रभु श्रीकृष्म जगद्उद्धार की अपनी प प्रतिबद्धता, संकल्प के प्रति अर्जुन को बताते हैं। अर्जुन का व्यामोह तोड़ने के लिए प्रभु बताते हैं कि जिन स्वजनों, परिजनों को तुम अपने समक्ष देख रहे हो इन्हें न तो तुमने पैदा किया है और न ही तुम इनकी मृत्यु का कारण ही बनोगे। जन्म लेना और पुनः मृत्यु को प्राप्त करना तो इनकी नियति है इसमें तुम्हारी कोई भूमिका नहीं है फिर ग्लानि कैसी, मोह कैसा। स्पष्ट है कि अगर अर्जुन मोहग्रस्त होकर युद्ध से विमुख हो जाता तो न जाने कितने अनर्थों और अनाचारों को बल मिल जाता। द्रौपदी को निर्वस्त्र करने की कुचेष्टा करने वाला दुस्शासन ऐसा करने का साहस पा जाता। दुर्योधन का मन और बढ़ जाता। समाज में व्याप्त अनाचार, अत्याचार और अन्याय समाप्त होने के बजाय बढ़ता जाता। महाभारत के कोई चाहे कितने अर्थ लगाये लेकिन मेरे विचार से इसका सबसे सटीक और अकाट्य अर्थ यही है कि बुरे काम का बुरा नतीजा। कौरवों ने अपने भाइयों के साथ बुरा किया जिसका फल उन्हें भोगना पड़ा।

----------


## Raman46

कृष्ण के अर्जुन का सारथी बनने के प्रसंग की कथा भी एक शिक्षा ही देती है। कृष्ण ने अपनी तरफ से कौरव-पांडव युद्ध टालने का पूरा प्रयत्न किया लेकिन जब कौरव युद्ध के बिना पांडवों को सुई की नोंक के बराबर भी भूमि देने को तैयार नहीं हुए तो फिर कृष्ण को भी लगा कि अब युद्ध ही एक रास्ता बना है। कृष्ण का संबंध कौरवों और पांडवों दोनों से था। ऐसे में दोनों चाहते थे कि वे युद्ध में उनकी मदद करें। कृष्ण ने कहा कि एक तरफ मेरी सेना है, और एक तरफ अकेला मैं। कौरव-पांडव तय कर लें कि किसे किसका साथ चाहिए। कहते हैं कि इस बारे में बात करने के लिए जब दुर्योधन पहुंचा तो कृष्ण लेटे हुए थे। वह उनके सिरहान खड़ा हो गया और अर्जुन उनके पैरों की ओर बैठ गया। कृष्ण जब उठे तो उनकी दृष्टि सर्वप्रथम अर्जुन पर पड़ी। अर्जुन ने कहा प्रभु मुझे आपका साथ चाहिए। कृष्ण ने कहा कि ठीक है वे सारथी के रूप में उनके साथ रहेंगे लेकिन युद्ध में कभी अस्त्र ग्रहण नहीं करेंगे। अब कृष्ण मुड़े तो उन्होंने दुर्योधन को खड़ा पाया उससे वे बोले कि भाई मैं तो अर्जुन का हो गया, बाकी बची सेना वह तुम ले लो। दुर्योधन बहुत खुश हुआ कि चलो कृष्ण को अस्त्र तो उठाना नहीं है, ये हमारा क्या बिगाड़ लेंगे इनकी सेना पाकर हमारी ताकत बढ़ जायेगी। यहां यह शिक्षा देने का प्रयत्न किया गया है कि किसी के पास सहायता के लिए जाओ तो अपना अहंकार अपना दंभ भूल कर विनयी भाव से जाओ क्योंकि प्रयोजन तुम्हारा है। विनयी होना सर्वदा लाभदायी होता है और दंभी, अहंकारी होना कष्टप्रद। अर्जुन विनयी भाव से गया तो उसे साक्षात प्रभु का साथ मिला और विजयश्री उसे ही प्राप्त हुई।
प्रभु कृष्ण की लीलाएं अनंत हैं। कोई कितना गान करे। प्रभु को कौन किस दृष्टि से देखता है यह उसके अपने मनोभावों पर निर्भर है। कहा भी है कि- जाकी रही भावना जैसी प्रभु मूरत देखी तिन तैसी। जब जिनके विचार ही कलुषित हों, जो विचार की संकुचित सीमाओं से ऊपर न उठ सके हों उनके किसी भी सोच से प्रभु की महत्ता तो कम नहीं होगी। कभी हमारे संस्कृत के आचार्य मान्यवर विदयाभूषण द्विवेदी जी ने संस्कृत का कोई पाठ पढ़ाते समय पूछा था कि हम कृष्ण को किस रूप में याद करना चाहेंगे, माखनचोर, रास रचैया या धर्म का साथ देने अधर्म का नाश करने वाले कृष्ण के रूप में। स्पष्ट है कि हम सबने ने यही कहा कि धर्म की रक्षा करने वाले कृष्ण ही हमारे आदर्श हैं। हमारे आदर्श वे द्वारकाधीश कृष्ण हैं जो गरीब सुदामा से मिलने सिंहासन छोड़ दौड़े आते हैं और उन्हें अपने सिंहासन पर बैठा उनका आदर सम्मान करते हैं। (आज के शासकों की तरह नहीं जिनके पास उस जनता के लिए ही समय नहीं होता जिसकी वजह से वे सत्ता सुख भोग रहे होते हैं। ठंड़े घरों में बैठ ये उस भोली जनता को सुनहरे सपने दिखाते और फिर निर्ममता से उन्हें तोड़ते रहते हैं। जनता का दुख सुनने के लिए जो जनता दरबार लगाने का नाटक करते हैं लेकिन उनके दुख दूर करने के लिए रंचमात्र भी प्रयास नहीं करने। हम लानत भेजते हैं ऐसे शासकों पर जो जनसेवा के अपने कर्तव्य को भूल बैठे हैं।)
कृष्ण के जगकल्याणकारी रूप को हम नमन करते हैं। हम योगेश्वर, कर्मयोगी, धर्मरक्षक कृष्ण का वंदन करते हैं। प्रभु से प्रार्थना है कि वे स्वार्थ, भोग लिप्सा, कदाचार, व्याभिचार में डूबी भारत भूमि की रक्षा करें। यहां की जनता की करुण पुकार करें और
कुछ ऐसा चमत्कार करें कि भारतवर्ष के जनता के प्रति उदासीन शासक नींद से जागें और अपने कर्तव्य को निभायें ताकि इस पावन भूमि के प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को उसका उचित स्थान, सम्मान मिले। दीनता मिट जाये, सर्वत्र सुख का साम्राज्य हो। भागवत् का प्रारंभ भी कृष्ण वंदना से ही हुआ है-सच्चिदानंद रूपाय, विश्व उत्पत्ति हेतवे, तापत्रय विनाशाय श्रीकृष्ण वयं नुमः।
कृष्ण को नमन-वासुदेव सुतं देवम् कंस चानुर मर्दनम् देवकी परमानंदम् कृष्णम् वंदे जगदगुरुम्।।

----------


## Raman46

राजेश त्रिपाठी
उत्तरप्रदेश के बांदा जिले के ग्राम जुगरेहली में जन्म। शिक्षा-दीक्षा उत्तरप्रदेश व कोलकाता में। तीन दशक से भी अधिक समय से पत्रकारिता में।शुरुआत आनंद बाजार प्रकाशन समूह के लोकप्रिय हिंदी सापताहिक ‘रविवार’ में उपसंपादक के रूप में। तत्पश्चात इंडियन एक्सप्रेस के हिंदी दैनिक ‘जनसत्ता’ के कोलकाता एडीशन में 10 साल तक उप संपादक रहा। फिर प्रभात खबर हिंदी दैनिक के वेब एडीशन www.prabhatkhabar.com में कंटेट चीफ रहा। इसके बाद पूर्वी भारत के सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय हिंदी दैनिक ‘सन्मार्ग’ के उड़ीसा एडीशन में स्थानीय संपादक (भुवनेश्वर, उड़ीसा) के रूप में कार्य। संप्रति ‘सन्मार्ग’कोलकात   से संबद्ध। अनेक सम्मान और प्रशंसापत्र। लायंस क्लब आफ कोलकाता की ओर से श्रेष्ठ पत्रकार के रूप में सम्मानित। लाला लाजपत राय विचारमंच (कटक, उड़ीसा) की ओर से श्रेष्ठ हिंदी पत्रकार के रूप में सम्मान। विक्रमशिला विद्यापीठ, भागलपुर,बिहार (भारत) से विद्यावाचस्पति की मानद उपाधि। उपन्यासकार, कवि। सैकड़ो बाल उपन्यास, दर्जर्नों कहानियां, आलेख व रिपोर्ताज प्रकाशित। मेरे EMail ID:- rajeshkolkata@rediff.com,rajeshtripa...2008@gmail.com पताः- 30, रामकृष्ण समाधी रोड, ब्लाक-एच, फ्लैट-2 कोलकाता-700054 
View all posts by राजेश त्रिपाठी →

----------


## Raman46

बाल कृष्ण का लड्डू गोपाल रूप, जिनकी घर घर में पूजा सदियों से की जाती रही है।कृष्ण हिन्दू धर्म में विष्णु के अवतार हैं । हिन्दू श्रीकृष्ण को ईश्वर मानते हैं, और उन पर अपार श्रद्धा रखते हैं ।

सनातन धर्म के अनुसार भगवान विष्णु सर्वपापहारी पवित्र और समस्त मनुष्यों को भोग तथा मोक्ष प्रदान करने वाले प्रमुख देवता हैं। जब-जब इस पृथ्वी पर असुर एवं राक्षसों के पापों का आतंक व्याप्त होता है तब-तब भगवान विष्णु किसी न किसी रूप में अवतरित होकर पृथ्वी के भार को कम करते हैं। वैसे तो भगवान विष्णु ने अभी तक तेईस अवतारों को धारण किया। इन अवतारों में उनका सबसे महत्वपूर्ण अवतार श्रीकृष्ण का ही था।

यह अवतार उन्होंने वैवस्वत मन्वन्तर के अट्ठाईसवें द्वापर में श्रीकृष्ण के रूप में देवकी के गर्भ से मथुरा के कारागर में लिया था। वास्तविकता तो यह थी इस समय चारों ओर पापकृत्य हो रहे थे। धर्म नाम की कोई भी चीज नहीं रह गई थी। अतः धर्म को स्थापित करने के लिए श्रीकृष्ण अवतरित हुए थे।

श्रीकृष्ण में इतने अमित गुण थे कि वे स्वयं उसे नहीं जानते थे, फिर अन्य की तो बात ही क्या है? ब्रह्मा, विष्णु तथा शिव-प्रभृत्ति देवता जिनके चरणकमलों का ध्यान करते थे, ऐसे श्रीकृष्ण का गुणानुवाद अत्यंत पवित्र है। श्रीकृष्ण से ही प्रकृति उत्पन्न हुई। सम्पूर्ण प्राकृतिक पदार्थ, प्रकृति के कार्यकार्य किया उसे अपना महत्वपूर्ण कर्म समझा, अपने कार्य की सिद्धि के लिए उन्होंने साम-दाम-दंड-भेद सभी का उपयोग किया, क्योंकि उनके अवतीर्ण होने का मात्र एक उद्देश्य था कि इस पृथ्वी को पापियों से मुक्त किया जाए। अपने इस उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिए उन्होंने जो भी उचित समझा वही किया। उन्होंने कर्मव्यवस्था को सर्वोपरि माना, कुरुक्षेत्र की रणभूमि में अर्जुन को कर्मज्ञान देते हुए उन्होंने गीता की रचना की जो कलिकाल में धर्म में सबसे महत्वपूर्ण ग्रंथ माना जाता है।

संपूर्ण पृथ्वी दुष्टों एवं पतितों के भार से पीड़ित थी। उस भार को नष्ट करने के लिए भगवान विष्णु ने एक प्रमुख अवतार ग्रहण किया जो कृष्णावतार के नाम से संपूर्ण संसार में प्रसिद्ध हुआ। उस समय धर्म, यज्ञ, दया पर राक्षसों एवं दानवों द्वारा आघात पहुँचाया जा रहा था।

पृथ्वी पापियों के बोझ से पूर्णतः दब चुकी थी। समस्त देवताओं द्वारा बारम्बार भगवान विष्णु की प्रार्थना की जा रही थी। विष्णु ही ऐसे देवता थे, जो समय-समय पर विभिन्न अवतारों को ग्रहण कर पृथ्वी के भार को दूर करने में सक्षम थे क्योंकि प्रत्येक युग में भगवान विष्णु ने ही महत्वपूर्ण अवतार ग्रहण कर दुष्ट राक्षसों का संहार किया। वैवस्वत मन्वन्तर के अट्ठाईसवें द्वापर में भगवान विष्णु के अवतार श्रीकृष्ण अवतरित हुए।

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Raman46

भगवान ने देखा कि संपूर्ण विश्व शून्यमय 


भगवान ने देखा कि संपूर्ण विश्व शून्यमय है। कहीं कोई जीव-जन्तु नहीं है। जल का भी कहीं पता नहीं है। संपूर्ण आकाश वायु से रहित और अंधकार से आवृत्त हो घोर प्रतीत हो रहा है। वृक्ष, पर्वत और समुद्र आदि शून्य होने के कारण विकृताकार जान पड़ता है। मूर्ति, धातु, शस्य तथा तृण का सर्वथा अभाव हो गया है। इस प्रकार जगत्* को शून्य अवस्था में देख अपने हृदय में सभी बातों की आलोचना करके दूसरे किसी सहायक से रहित एकमात्र स्वेच्छामय प्रभु ने स्वेच्छा से ही इस सृष्टि की रचना प्रारंभ की।

सर्वप्रथम उन परम पुरुष श्रीकृष्ण के दक्षिण पार्श्व से जगत के कारण रूप तीन मूर्तिमान गुण प्रकट हुए। उन गुणों से महत्तत्त्व अहंकार पांच तन्मात्राएं रूप, रस, गंध, स्पर्श और शब्द ये पांच विषय क्रमशः प्रकट हुए। इसके उपरान्त ही श्रीकृष्ण से साक्षात भगवान नारायण का प्रादुर्भाव हुआ। जिनकी अंगकान्ति श्याम थी, वे नित्य तरुण पीताम्बरधारी और विभिन्न वनमालाओं से विभूषित थे। उनकी चार भुजाएं थीं, उन भुजाओं में क्रमशः शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म विराजमान थे। उनके मुखारबिन्द पर मंद-मंद मुस्कान की छटा छा रही थी। वे रत्नमय आभूषणों से विभूषित थे। शांर्गधनुष धारण किए हुए थे।

कौस्तुभ मणि उनके वक्षस्थल की शोभा बढ़ा रही थी। श्रीवत्सभूषित वक्ष में साक्षात लक्ष्मी का निवास था। वे श्रीनिधि अपूर्व शोभा को प्रस्तुत कर रहे थे। शरत्*काल की पूर्णिमा के चंद्रमा की प्रभा से सेवित मुखचन्द्र के कारण वे मनोहर जान पड़ते थे। कामदेव की कान्ति से युक्त रूप-लावण्य उनके सौंदर्य को और भी बढ़ा रहा था। नारायण श्रीकृष्ण के समक्ष खड़े होकर दोनों हाथों को जोड़कर उनकी स्तुति करने लगे।

कृष्ण ने ही अर्जुन को भगवद्गीता का सन्देश सुनाया था ।

उनकी कथा कृष्णावतार में मिलती है।

यदुकुल के राजा।

अचिन्त्य भेदाभेद दर्शन के अनुसार परब्रह्म का दूसरा नाम।

----------


## Raman46

कृष्ण लीलाओं में छिपा संदेशश्रीकृष्ण लीलाओं का जो विस्तृत वर्णन भागवत ग्रंथ मे किया गया है, उसका उद्देश्य क्या केवल कृष्ण भक्तों की श्रद्धा बढ़ाना है या मनुष्य मात्र के लिए इसका कुछ संदेश है? तार्किक मन को विचित्र-सी लगने वाली इन घटनाओं के वर्णन का उद्देश्य क्या ऐसे मन को अतिमानवीय पराशक्ति की रहस्यमयता से विमूढ़वत बना देना है अथवा उसे उसके तार्किक स्तर पर ही कुछ गहरा संदेश देना है, इस पर हमें विचार करना चाहिए।

श्री कृष्ण एक ऐतिहासिक पुरुष हुए हैं, इसका स्पष्ट प्रमाण हमें छान्दोग्य उपनिषद के एक उल्लेख में मिलता है। वहां (3.17.6) कहा गया है कि देवकी पुत्र श्रीकृष्ण को महर्षि आंगिरस ने निष्काम कर्म रूप यज्ञ उपासना की शिक्षा दी थी, जिसे ग्रहण कर श्रीकृष्ण 'तृप्त' अर्थात पूर्ण पुरुष हो गए थे। श्रीकृष्ण का जीवन, जैसा कि महाभारत में वर्णित है, इसी शिक्षा से अनुप्राणित था और गीता में उसी शिक्षा का प्रतिपादन उनके ही माध्यम से किया गया है।

किंतु इनके जन्म और बाल-जीवन का जो वर्णन हमें प्राप्त है वह मूलतः श्रीमद् भागवत का है और वह ऐतिहासिक कम, आध्यात्मिक अधिक है और यह बात ग्रंथ के आध्यात्मिक स्वरूप के अनुसार ही है। ग्रंथ में चमत्कारी भौतिक वर्णनों के पर्दे के पीछे गहन आध्यात्मिक संकेत संजोए गए हैं।

वस्तुतः भागवत में सृष्टि की संपूर्ण विकास प्रक्रिया का और उस प्रक्रिया को गति देने वाली परमात्म शक्ति का दर्शन कराया गया है। ग्रंथ के पूर्वार्ध (स्कंध 1 से 9) में सृष्टि के क्रमिक विकास (जड़-जीव-मानव निर्माण) का और उत्तरार्ध (दशम स्कंध) में श्रीकृष्ण की लीलाओं के द्वारा व्यक्ति के आध्यात्मिक विकास का वर्णन प्रतीक शैली में किया गया है। भागवत में वर्णित श्रीकृष्ण लीला के कुछ मुख्य प्रसंगों का आध्यात्मिक संदेश पहचानने का यहाँ प्रयास किया गया है।

----------


## Raman46

श्रीकृष्ण जन्मत्रिगुणात्मक प्रकृति से प्रकट होती चेतना सत्ता!
श्रीकृष्ण आत्म तत्व के मूर्तिमान रूप हैं। मनुष्य में इस चेतन तत्व का पूर्ण विकास ही आत्म तत्व की जागृति है। जीवन प्रकृति से उद्भुत और विकसित होता है अतः त्रिगुणात्मक प्रकृति के रूप में श्रीकृष्ण की भी तीन माताएँ हैं। 1- रजोगुणी प्रकृतिरूप देवकी जन्मदात्री माँ हैं, जो सांसारिक माया गृह में कैद हैं। 2- सतगुणी प्रकृति रूपा माँ यशोदा हैं, जिनके वात्सल्य प्रेम रस को पीकर श्रीकृष्ण बड़े होते हैं। 3- इनके विपरीत एक घोर तमस रूपा प्रकृति भी शिशुभक्षक सर्पिणी के समान पूतना माँ है, जिसे आत्म तत्व का प्रस्फुटित अंकुरण नहीं सुहाता और वह वात्सल्य का अमृत पिलाने के स्थान पर विषपान कराती है। यहाँ यह संदेश प्रेषित किया गया है कि प्रकृति का तमस-तत्व चेतन-तत्व के विकास को रोकने में असमर्थ है।

गोकुल-वृंदावन की लीलाएँ
शिशु और बाल वय में ही श्रीकृष्ण द्वारा अनेक राक्षसों के वध की लीलाओं तथा सहज-सरल-हृदय मित्रों और ग्रामवासियों में आनंद और प्रेम बांटने वाली क्रीड़ाओं का विस्तृत वर्णन भागवत में हुआ है। शिशु चरित्र गोकुल में और बाल चरित्र वृंदावन में संपन्न होने का जो उल्लेख है, वह आध्यात्मिक अर्थ की ओर संकेत करता है।

गो-शब्द का अर्थ इंद्रियाँ भी हैं, अतः गोकुल से आशय है हमारी पंचेद्रियों का संसार और वृंदावन का अर्थ है तुलसीवन अर्थात मन का उच्च क्षेत्र (तुरीयावस्था वाले 'तुर' से 'तुरस' और 'तुलसी' शब्द की व्युत्पत्ति व्याकरणसम्मत है)। गोकुल में पूतना वध, शकट भंजन और तृणावर्त वध का तथा वृंदावन में बकासुर, अधासुर और धेनुकासुर आदि अनेक राक्षसों के हनन का वर्णन है।

व्यक्ति और समाज को अपने अंदर व्याप्त आसुरी वृत्तियों के रूप में इनकी पहचान करना होगा तभी आध्यात्मिक-नैतिक शक्ति से इनका हनन संभव होगा और तब ही इस बालरूप श्रीकृष्ण का उद्भव महाभारत के सूत्रधार, धर्मस्थापक, श्रीकृष्ण के रूप में होना संभव होगा।

वृंदावन की कथाओं में कालिया नाग, गोवर्धन, रासलीला और महारास वाली कथाएं अधिक प्रसिद्ध हैं। श्रीकृष्ण ने यमुना को कालिया नाग से मुक्त-शुद्ध किया था। यमुना, गंगा, सरस्वती नदियों को क्रमशः कर्म, भक्ति और ज्ञान की प्रतीक माना गया है। ज्ञान अथवा भक्ति के अभाव मेंकर्म का परिणाम होता है, कर्ता में कर्तापन के अहंकार-विष का संचय। यह अहंकार ही कर्म-नद यमुना का कालिया नाग है। सर्वात्म रूप श्रीकृष्ण भाव का उदय इस अहंकार-विष से कर्म और कर्ता की रक्षा करता है (गीता- 18.55.58)।

गोवर्धन धारण कथा की आर्थिक, नीति-परक और राजनीतिक व्याख्याएं की गई हैं। इस कथा का आध्यात्मिक संकेत यह दिखता है कि गो अर्थात इंद्रियों का वर्धन (पालन-पोषण) कर्ता, अर्थात इंद्रियों में क्रियाशील प्राण-शक्ति के स्रोत परमेश्वर पर हमारी दृष्टि होना चाहिए। इसी प्रकार गोपियों के साथ रासलीला के वर्णन में मन की वृत्तियां ही गोपिकाओं के रूप में मूर्तिमान हुई हैं और प्रत्येक वृत्ति के आत्म-रस से सराबोर होने को रासलीला या रसनृत्य के रूप में चित्रित किया गया है। इससे भी उच्च अवस्था का- प्रेम और विरह के बाह्य द्वैत का एक आंतरिक आनंद में समाहित हो जाने की अवस्था का वर्णन 'महारास' में हुआ है।

----------


## Raman46

मथुरा आगमन और कंस वध
श्रीकृष्ण को किशोर वय होते न होते कंस उन्हें मरवा डालने का एक बार फिर षड्यंत्र रचकर मथुरा बुलवाता है, किंतु श्रीकृष्ण उसको उसके महाबली साथियों सहित मार डालते हैं। कंस शब्द का अर्थ और उसकी कथा भी संकेत करती है कि कंस देहासक्ति का मूर्तिमान रूप है, जो संभावित मृत्यु से बचने के लिए कितने ही कुत्सित कर्म करता है। मथुरा का शब्दार्थ है- 'विक्षुब्ध किया हुआ।' अतः मथुरा है देहासक्ति से विक्षुब्ध मन। श्रीकृष्ण का कंस वध करने के उपरांत द्वारिका में राज्य स्थापना करने का अर्थ है कि आत्मभाव में प्रवेश के पूर्व देहासक्ति की समाप्ति आवश्यक है।

समुद्र में द्वारिका निर्माण और राज्य स्थापना
कंस वध के बाद श्रीकृष्ण समुद्र के भीतर (अंतः समुद्रे-भा. 10/50/50) द्वारिका का निर्माण करवाते हैं और वहां राज्य स्थापित करते हैं। इतिहास के महापुरुष श्रीकृष्ण द्वारा द्वारका नगर का समुद्र किनारे या द्वीप पर निर्माण करवाना और कालांतर में उसका समुद्र में डूब जाना (जिसके कुछ अवशेष अभी हाल में ही खोजे गए हैं) उस काल की वास्तविक घटना होगी, किंतु भागवत ने 'समुद्र के अंदर' द्वारिका निर्माण का वर्णन करके स्पष्टतः यहां उसका आध्यात्मिक रूपांतरण प्रस्तुत किया है।

द्वारिका शब्द में द्वार का अर्थ है- साधन, उपाय या प्रवेश मार्ग। समुद्र व्यक्तित्व के गहरे तल- आत्म क्षेत्र को इंगित करता है। अतः आत्म क्षेत्र का प्रवेश द्वार है द्वारिका। इस क्षेत्र में चेतना का प्रवेश होने पर जीवन जीने का जैसा स्वरूप होगा, उसका निरूपण द्वारिका पर श्रीकृष्ण राज्य के रूप में किया गया है। इस क्षेत्र का परिचय हमें महाभारत में श्रीकृष्ण के लोकहितार्थ और धर्मस्थापनार्थ किए गए कार्यों द्वारा तथा गीता के अंतर्गत उनकी वाणी द्वारा कराया गया है। सारांश यह कि व्यक्ति भी संकल्प करे तो उसकी चेतना भी कृष्ण सम विकसित हो सकती है। श्रीकृष्ण जिनका नाम है , गोकुल जिनका धाम है! ऐसे श्री भग्वान को बरम्बार प्रनाम है !!!!

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## anoopverma

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


रमण जी, आपने कई बातों के बारे में नए तरीके से बताया, धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी, आपने कई बातों के बारे में नए तरीके से बताया, धन्यवाद आपका


सुक्रिया मित्र तथा धन्यबाद आप का .रमण

----------


## dev b

कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए

नटवर नागर नंदा
भजो रे भाई गोविंदा.............

----------


## Raman46

> कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए
> 
> नटवर नागर नंदा
> भजो रे भाई गोविंदा.............



*नटवर नागर नंदा
भजो रे भाई गोविंदा............. 
 जय श्री कृष्ण देव बाबु .......क्या आप ने दही -हांड़ी देखा  श्री कृष्णा कि मन पसंद खेल को*

----------


## dev b

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल मित्र ....................


> *नटवर नागर नंदा
> भजो रे भाई गोविंदा............. 
>  जय श्री कृष्ण देव बाबु .......क्या आप ने दही -हांड़ी देखा  श्री कृष्णा कि मन पसंद खेल को*

----------


## Raman46

> बिलकुल मित्र ....................


धन्यबाद बाद देव ..........दही हांड़ी देखे कृष्णा कि मन  पसंद खेल में से एक .............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:





> कर लिए जी दर्शन
> नारायण नारायण
> वासुदेव वासुदेव
> ॐ नमः भगवतेः वासुदेवायः





> आप ने ठीक कहा ..मित्र





> *कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए*





> *कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाए*
> 
> नटवर नागर नंदा
> भजो रे भाई गोविंदा.............





> श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!! 
> भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............





> श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!!
> भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............





> श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें!!
> भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम...............





> Attachment 194598Attachment 194599Attachment 194600Attachment 194601
> 
> *आपको और आपके परिवार के सभी सदस्यों को श्री कृष्ण जन्म की हार्दिक बधाई और शुभकामनाएं!*





> सभी सदस्यों को जन्माष्टमी की हार्दिक बधाई और शुभकामनाएं!





> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:





> रमण जी, आपने कई बातों के बारे में नए तरीके से बताया, धन्यवाद आपका





> धन्यबाद बाद देव ..........दही हांड़ी देखे कृष्णा कि मन  पसंद खेल में से एक .............


सभी अभीष्ट मित्रों का सूत्र पर
स्वागत है  
अभिनन्दन है 
और सभी को बाल गोपाल नन्द लाल के जन्म की बहुत बुत बधाई हो.

----------


## Dark Rider

जय श्री  कृष्णा ,

----------


## SUNIL1107

h birth d krishna........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जय श्री  कृष्णा ,





> h birth d krishna........


मनोज जी और सुनील जी आप से 
ऐसी आशा न थी कि आप दोनों आये 
और  बिना कुछ भी लिखे ...........
कोई बात नही ....................
जैसे ठाकुर जी कि इच्छा.....................

----------


## alonboy

मेरा ब्लॉग पढ़े इस विषय को जानने के लिए.  
http://aagam73.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_15.html
http://aagam73.blogspot.com/2009/06/...habharata.html



> *श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*
> 
> 
> अब प्रभु प्रेमियों.........
> जिस झांकी के दर्शन करने जा रहे हैं .....
> उस झांकी को महरिषि वेदव्यास जी की अनुकम्पा से 
> संजय उसी झांकी को धर्तराष्ट्र के सम्मुख रख रहा है वह है. 
> धर्मक्षेत्र.....   करुक्षेत्र का रणांगन 
> उस रण का वर्णन कर रहे हैं संजय 
> ...

----------


## alka85

> 0000..jpg (93.2 KB)


 वामनावतार में राजा बलि की बहेन प्रभु के छोटे रूप /  अवतार पर मोहित हो गयी थी और बालक रूप में उन्हें  स्तनपान कराने  की उसकी इच्छा जाग्रत हुई थी,   जब प्रभु ने तीन पग में में सारी  धरती राजा बलि से ले ली तब उसे उन्हें जहर पिलाने की इच्छा हुई, प्रभु ने द्वापर में कृषण अवतार लेकर और वो पूतना के रूप में पैदा हुई,  उसकी इच्छाएं पूरी की / 

वासुदेव सुतम देवं,  कंस चारूढ़ मर्दनम, 
देवकी परमानंदम, क्रिशनम वन्दे जगद गुरुं

----------


## Kamal Ji

> वामनावतार में राजा बलि की बहेन प्रभु के छोटे रूप /  अवतार पर मोहित हो गयी थी और बालक रूप में उन्हें  स्तनपान कराने  की उसकी इच्छा जाग्रत हुई थी,   जब प्रभु ने तीन पग में में सारी  धरती राजा बलि से ले ली तब उसे उन्हें जहर पिलाने की इच्छा हुई, प्रभु ने द्वापर में कृषण अवतार लेकर और वो पूतना के रूप में पैदा हुई,  उसकी इच्छाएं पूरी की / 
> 
> वासुदेव सुतम देवं,  कंस चारूढ़ मर्दनम, 
> देवकी परमानंदम, क्रिशनम वन्दे जगद गुरुं


अलका जी नमस्कार.................. राधे राधे.
आपका इस सूत्र पर पदार्पण करने का धन्यवाद.

मित्र कृपया आप इसी सूत्र के पेज नम्बर दो से तीन पेज की पोस्ट नम्बर १६ से २३ पर ध्यान दें.
२३ में विशेष . जो आपने प्रसंग लिखा है मैंने १६वीं पोस्ट से शुरू किया था वह नही आ पायी संस्कृत के श्लोक होने के कारण.
आप २३वीन पोस्ट पर देखें बारीक बारीक शब्दों में मैंने भी यही लिखा है.
आपका प्रसंग को लिखना मुझे बहुत प्रिय लगा.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Raman46

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*जय श्री राधा कृष्ण ॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *जय श्री राधा कृष्ण ॥*


चाचा जी नमस्कार धन्यभाग हमारे जिन्होंने दरशान किये तुम्हारे
बहुत अच्छी प्रस्तुति है यह. बहुत ही सुन्दर चित्र है.
धन्यवाद. 
अनु.

----------


## lalji1964

> *:speaker: :bell: सभी भक्तों को जन्मास्टमी की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये* 
> 
> :music:*नन्द के आनंद भयो जय कन्हईया लाल की* :group-dance:


जय कन्हईया लाल की

----------


## dev b

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

देव जी मेरे छोटे भाई जी आपका स्वागत है
मेरे ठाकुर जी आपकी हर मनोकामनाएं पूरण करें.

----------


## dev b

बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो+++++++++++

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जय कन्हईया लाल की


अब यह देखो मेरे अभाग्य्ता .....
मेरे बड़े भाई लाल जी इस सूत्र पर ०२-०९-२०११ को पधारे थे 
और उन्होंने गुपचुप से मेरे को (+) देकर कहा था कि मेरी छोटी बहन को.
फिर भी मैंने उनका धन्यवाद अदा नही किया किसका मुझे खेद है.
भाई जाल जी आपका बारम्बार धन्यवाद है.
अनु.

----------


## dev b

अनु जी मेरी बहन मै आप का भाई तो  हु परन्तु शायद आप से मेरी उम्र ज्यादा होगी ........भगवान् मेरी छोटी बहन की हर मनोकामना पूरी करे 


> देव जी मेरे छोटे भाई जी आपका स्वागत है
> मेरे ठाकुर जी आपकी हर मनोकामनाएं पूरण करें.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी मेरी बहन मै आप का भाई तो  हु परन्तु शायद आप से मेरी उम्र ज्यादा होगी ........भगवान् मेरी छोटी बहन की हर मनोकामना पूरी करे


 भाई जी ..अगर उम्र कि भी बात है तब भी मई आपसे बड़ी होउंगी.
यह मेरा विशवास है. कियोंकि बहने .............
छोटी होने के बावजूद भी बड़ी होती हैं.
अब वह कैसे............?
यह बाद में...........

----------


## dev b

..... :gift: जी बहना    मै आप से सहमत हु .....  एक भाई का अपनी   बहन के लिए गिफ्ट 


> देव भाई जी ..अगर उम्र कि भी बात है तब भी मई आपसे बड़ी होउंगी.
> यह मेरा विशवास है. कियोंकि बहने .............
> छोटी होने के बावजूद भी बड़ी होती हैं.
> अब वह कैसे............?
> यह बाद में...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> .....जी बहना    मै आप से सहमत हु .....  एक भाई का अपनी   बहन के लिए गिफ्ट


मुझे आपका स्नेह भी मिल गया है 
इस के साथ साथ आपका स्नेह सदैव बहनों पर बना रहे .
और प्रभु की कृपा दृष्टि सदैव आपके और 
आपके समस्त परिवार पर बनी रहे.

----------


## dev b

धन्यवाद बहन .......मेरी बहन को भगवान् हमेशा खुश रखे 


> मुझे आपका स्नेह भी मिल गया है 
> इस के साथ साथ आपका स्नेह सदैव बहनों पर बना रहे .
> और प्रभु की कृपा दृष्टि सदैव आपके और 
> आपके समस्त परिवार पर बनी रहे.

----------


## Teach Guru

भगवान भाई बहनों कि जोड़ी सलामत रखे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> भगवान भाई बहनों कि जोड़ी सलामत रखे


बिलकुल सही कहा जी आपने................
सूत्र भ्रमण करने के लिए धन्यवाद.............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत बढीया सुत्र है .........

----------


## julie.

*अब इस सूत्र पर आप थोडा आगे कृष्ण लीला हो जाये*

----------


## Raman46

भजो राधे गोविन्द भजो राधे गोविन्द ,राधे गोविन्द भजो राधे गोविन्द

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अब इस सूत्र पर आप थोडा आगे कृष्ण लीला हो जाये*


जूली जी अब आगे जो लीलाएं ठाकुर जी की मेरे पास उन भक्तों के दृश्य हैं 
जिन्सब के मुझे नाम आदि नही पता आप कहती हैं तो....
 मुझे तनिक भी आपत्ति नही है.उनसभी चित्रों के दर्शन करवाने में.
मेरा निवेदन ध्यान रहे मैं केवल अनुमान लगा सकती हूँ 
कि यह भक्त कौन हैं, जो हो सकता है १००% गलत हो .
तो इस अनुमान का क्या फायदा 
बस आप उन संतों के भक्तों के दर्शन कर लीजिए 
और अपने विचार भी रखें.
धन्यवाद,
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अब इस सूत्र पर आप थोडा आगे कृष्ण लीला हो जाये*


*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*[/QUOTE]


जूली जी अब आगे जो लीलाएं ठाकुर जी की मेरे पास उन भक्तों के दृश्य हैं 
जिन्सब के मुझे नाम आदि नही पता आप कहती हैं तो....
 मुझे तनिक भी आपत्ति नही है.उनसभी चित्रों के दर्शन करवाने में.
मेरा निवेदन ध्यान रहे मैं केवल अनुमान लगा सकती हूँ 
कि यह भक्त कौन हैं, जो हो सकता है १००% गलत हो .
तो इस अनुमान का क्या फायदा 
बस आप उन संतों के भक्तों के दर्शन कर लीजिए 
और अपने विचार भी रखें.
धन्यवाद,
अनु.
*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Kamal Ji

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*



*अब मेरे श्याम स्वधाम जा चुके हैं.
उनका तेज श्री मद्भागवत में विद्यमान है.
अब उनके भक्त संत कैसे कैसे उनकी स्तुति पूजा अर्चना कर रहे हैं 
अब जब पिछली बार इस सूत्र को विश्राम दिया था वह जन्माष्टमी से पूर्व का दिन था 
आज महालक्ष्मी अष्टमी है .. लोग पीले धागे बांधते है लक्ष्मी जी की पूजा करते हैं.
आज इस पावन दिन से फिर से इस सूत्र में , 
प्रवेश करते हुए दर्शन करते हैं श्री कृष्ण लीला .*

*श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:*

----------


## dharma23

बेहतरीन सूत्र , क्रप्या जारी रखे !

----------


## Akash78

कृष्ण भारत के आदर्श हैं . प्रेम करना तो कोई उनसे सीखे . अगर उनका मार्ग अपनाया जाये तो समाज से दहेज़ प्रथा की अर्थी उठ जाएगी . उनकी रास लीला  का वर्णन प्रसिद्ध सवर्ण  लेखक [नागार्जुन ]कैसे करता है , देखीये -
*http://books.google.co.in/books?id=3...%A4%A3&f=false*

*http://books.google.co.in/books?id=3...%A4%A3&f=false*

----------


## aawara

> कृष्ण भारत के आदर्श हैं . प्रेम करना तो कोई उनसे सीखे . अगर उनका मार्ग अपनाया जाये तो समाज से दहेज़ प्रथा की अर्थी उठ जाएगी . उनकी रास लीला  का वर्णन प्रसिद्ध सवर्ण  लेखक [नागार्जुन ]कैसे करता है , देखीये -
> *http://books.google.co.in/books?id=3...%A4%A3&f=false*
> 
> *http://books.google.co.in/books?id=3...%A4%A3&f=false*


*जी जरुर मित्र ! एक पुस्तक "गीत गोविन्द "से भी पतली है ,उसका नाम है -" गीता "
और इसकी खासियत यह है की इसे पढने से आदमी "दोष दर्शन " करना भूल जाता है ......और शुभ कर्म करना सिख जाता है ..........
*

----------


## Akash78

> *जी जरुर मित्र ! एक पुस्तक "गीत गोविन्द "से भी पतली है ,उसका नाम है -" गीता "
> और इसकी खासियत यह है की इसे पढने से आदमी "दोष दर्शन " करना भूल जाता है ......और शुभ कर्म करना सिख जाता है ..........
> *


श्रीकृष्ण ने कुरुक्षेत्र के युद्ध में अर्जुन को देश या समाज के हित में लडने के लिए प्रेरित नहीं किया था मित्र आवारा जी ! बल्कि पृथ्वी पर व्यकिगत राज्य स्थापित करने या स्वर्ग प्राप्ति के लिए किया ! (गीता:२:३७) 

फिर ए गृहयुद्ध या भाई भाई का युद्ध जिसे हम धर्मयुद्ध मानते है ,छल ,कपट एवम कूटनीति से जीता गया ,धर्म या शौर्य से नहीं ! श्रीकृष्ण ने सारी सेना तो कौरवो को दी और स्वयं निहत्ते पांडवो की ओर रहे ,ताकि जो जीते उन का आभारी रहे !जिस देश ,समाज व धर्म में महान व आदर्श पुरुष भी अपने भाइयों से छल कपट एवं कूटनीति द्वारा विजयी हो वहा साधारण व्यक्ति को सदाचार की क्या आवश्यकता है ?
इसी प्रकार धर्मशास्त्रों ने व्यक्ति को व्यक्ति न कहकर हमेशा ब्राम्हण . क्षत्रिय , वैश्य ,शुद्र ही कहा है .इस्वर के पूर्णावतार श्री कृष्ण द्वारा स्त्री ,शुद्र और वैश्य को पापयोनि वाले घोषित किया है (गीता:९:३२) मै स्केन करके यह श्लोक गीता से हि लगा रहा हूँ मित्र ! देखिये यहाँ अर्थ अलग किया गया है ,किन्तु स्त्री ,वैश्य,शुद्र , तथा पापयोनि –चान्डाल आदि जो कोई भि हो , कितु आशय वही है नहीं तो स्त्री , वैश्य, शुद्र की तुलना पापयोनि से करनेकी क्या आवश्यकता है ?
शूद्रों व स्त्रियों पर भयानक अत्याचार भी  इन्ही शाष्त्रो  की प्रेरणा से हुए ! समाज के ९० % समुदाय वैश्य,शुद्र , और स्त्री को जानबूझ कर निरक्षर रखा गया !

----------


## aawara

> श्रीकृष्ण ने कुरुक्षेत्र के युद्ध में अर्जुन को देश या समाज के हित में लडने के लिए प्रेरित नहीं किया था मित्र आवारा जी ! बल्कि पृथ्वी पर व्यकिगत राज्य स्थापित करने या स्वर्ग प्राप्ति के लिए किया ! (गीता:२:३७)


 *आपने ठीक कहा प्रिय  मित्र ! अगर स्वर्ग को पाने की इच्छा से कोई लड़े तो शायद उसे ही निष्काम कर्मयोग कहते हैं ................. अब तक मैं समझता था की स्वार्थ को छोड़कर ,अगर समाज की भलाई के लिए जो कर्म किया जाये उसे निष्काम कर्म योग कहते हैं .................पर आपने एक नया दृष्टिकोण से परिचय कराया ..............................मित्र आप को मैं पहले bhi  kah  chuka   hun की अगर आप kisi tukde को उठाकर समझेंगे तो हमेशा गलत मतलब ही निकाल पाएंगे .................हमेशा पुरे प्रसंग को एक साथ रखकर मतलब निकला जाता है .....................जैसे की पुरे चित्र को देखने के बाद उसका मूल्याङ्कन किया जाता है ..................*

----------


## aawara

> फिर ए गृहयुद्ध या भाई भाई का युद्ध जिसे हम धर्मयुद्ध मानते है ,छल ,कपट एवम कूटनीति से जीता गया ,धर्म या शौर्य से नहीं ! श्रीकृष्ण ने सारी सेना तो कौरवो को दी और स्वयं निहत्ते पांडवो की ओर रहे ,ताकि जो जीते उन का आभारी रहे !जिस देश ,समाज व धर्म में महान व आदर्श पुरुष भी अपने भाइयों से छल कपट एवं कूटनीति द्वारा विजयी हो वहा साधारण व्यक्ति को सदाचार की क्या आवश्यकता है ?


*प्रिय मित्र त्रेता युग तक अच्छी और बुरी शक्तियों के बिच युध्ह होता था ......पर द्वापर में कम बुरा और ज्यादा बुरा के बिच युध्ह हुआ ..................और कलियुग में तो आप देख ही रहे हैं की अच्छे और बुरे को अलग करना असंभव्  है .........न तो कोई पूर्ण रूपेण अच्छा है और न ही कोई पूर्ण रूपेण बुरा है ..........................तो सदाचार को पूर्ण रूपेण घ्रण करना वर्तमान में नामुमकिन है तो कोशिस यही होनी चाहिए की जहाँ तक संभव हो सदाचार को अपनाया जाया ..........यही सदाचार की जरूरत है ..................*

----------


## aawara

इसी प्रकार धर्मशास्त्रों ने व्यक्ति को व्यक्ति न कहकर हमेशा ब्राम्हण . क्षत्रिय , वैश्य ,शुद्र ही कहा है .

*पहले आप यह बताईये की जो जब वर्णव्यस्था कर्म पे आधारित थी तो वोह आगे चलाकर जाती आधारित क्यूँ हो गयी ? तब जाकर आपको इस प्रसन्न का उत्तर मिल पायेगा  ....मैं आशा करूँगा की आप एक परिपक्व्प उत्तर देंगे ..............वोह छाती पीटने वाला और कपडे फाड़ने वाला उत्तर नहीं देंगे ....*


इस्वर के पूर्णावतार श्री कृष्ण द्वारा स्त्री ,शुद्र और वैश्य को पापयोनि वाले घोषित किया है (गीता:९:३२) मै स्केन करके यह श्लोक गीता से हि लगा रहा हूँ मित्र ! देखिये यहाँ अर्थ अलग किया गया है ,किन्तु स्त्री ,वैश्य,शुद्र , तथा पापयोनि –चान्डाल आदि जो कोई भि हो , कितु आशय वही है नहीं तो स्त्री , वैश्य, शुद्र की तुलना पापयोनि से करनेकी क्या आवश्यकता है ?

*आप खुद सोचिये जिस कृष्ण का पूरा जीवन स्त्र्यिओं के इर्द गिर्द घुमा हो वोह उन्हें पाप्योनी कैसे कह सकता है .........देखिये मित्र अपने देश में शुरू से ही दो तरह के लोग हुए हैं
प्रव्र्तिमार्गी और निवृतिमार्गी
एक वर्ग का मन्ना था की जीवन में रहकर अपना विकास करना ही जीवन का ध्येय है जबकि दुसरे वर्ग का मन्ना था की संसार मिथ्या है ,इसलिए संसार में तो रहे पर इसके भोगों से अपने आप को बचकर रखें ............भारतीय जनमानस इन्ही दो बिन्दुओं के इर्द गिर्द घूमता रहा है ................
तो दुसरे तरह के जो लोग थे वोह स्त्री जाती को आत्मसाधना में बाधक समझते थे क्यूंकि स्त्री में काम का निवास होता है ,....इसलिए इनलोगों ने स्त्रिओं की निंदा इसलिए की क्यूंकि स्त्री पुरुष के लिए और पुरुष स्त्री के लिए साधना में बाधक है क्यूँ दो विपरीत के बिच आकर्षण स्वाभाविक है ............मुल्त: यह विरोध स्त्री जाती के विरूद्ध नहीं है बल्कि काम भावना के विरूद्ध है पर आगे जाकर यह पूर्णत: स्त्री के लिए रुद्ध हो गया ......................रही बात शुद्र और वैश्य की बात तो इसके लिए पहले आपको समझना होगा की ब्रह्मण कौन है ,क्षत्रिय कौन है और वैश्य और शुद्र कौन है
कृष्ण कहत हैं की तिन गुणों से सृष्टि की रचना हुयी है
सत्व,तम और रज ,............तो जिसमे जिस गुण की प्रध्नता है उस आधार पर वर्गीकरण किया गया है ...........ये तो आज भी होता है की जिसके कर्म अच्छे नहीं होते उसकी निंदा की जाती है .पर अगर आप कर्म व्यस्था को जाती व्यवस्था में बदल देंगे तो उसका कु परिणाम भी आपको ही भोगना पड़ेगा और samaj use bhog रहा है .............*

शूद्रों व स्त्रियों पर भयानक अत्याचार भी  इन्ही शाष्त्रो  की प्रेरणा से हुए ! समाज के ९० % समुदाय वैश्य,शुद्र , और स्त्री को जानबूझ कर निरक्षर रखा गया ! 
*..
न तो कोई धर्म  गलत होता है ,नहीं कोई धर्मग्रन्थ गलत होता है ..........हमेशा उसे आप तक पहुँचाने बाले गलत होते हैं .............
*

----------


## aawara

*हिंदू धर्म में माना जाता था की हर मनुष्य के ह्रदय में परमात्मा का प्रतिबिम्ब आत्मा के रूप में है। यदि ऐसा है तो किस प्रकार हम हिंदू समाज को भिन्न जातियों में बाँट संकते हैं? भारतीय सभ्यता के आरंभिक हजारों वर्षों में लोग मनुष्य के स्वभाव के अनुसार उसकी जाती मानते थे, 'जाती' अर्थात मानव की प्रवृत्ति। परमात्मा को प्राप्त करने की प्रवृत्ति वाले लोग 'ब्राम्हण' कहलाते थे। इन लोगों को पूर्णतः पावन तथा धन एवं सत्ता से विमुख होना पड़ता था। सत्ताकांक्षी लोगों को क्षत्रिय कहते थे। ये लोग अबोध, धार्मिक एवं दिन दुखी लोगों की सुरक्षा के लिए जिम्मेदार हुआ करते थे। व्यापार तथा धनार्जन में जिन लोगोंकी रूचि होती थी वे वैश्य कहलाते थे। चौथी प्रकार के लोगों को शुद्र कहा जाता था अर्थात निम्न-चेतना के लोग जो तुच्छ सेवाओं द्वारा एनी लोगों की सेवा करके धनार्जन करते थे। ये जातियाँ जन्म से न होकर व्यक्ति की प्रवृत्ति के अनुसार हुआ करती थी।*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्र गीता में ही भगवन ने कहा है की मैं सभी जीवों में निवास करता हूँ ...............ये भी कहा है की "सिर्फ मैं ही हूँ ,मेरे अलाबा कोई नहीं है ".............तथा द्रौपदी को भी अपनी एक विभूति  माना है तो ऐसे  में शुद्र की निंदा करना तो कृष्ण का स्वयम का निंदा करना स्वयम के द्वारा हुआ ,तो क्या कृष्ण की मानसिक स्थति ठीक     नहीं थी  क्यूंकि शुद्र में भी वही है ............और स्त्री की निंदा करनी थी तो द्रौपदी को अपनी विभूति क्यूँ माना.jarurt is baat की है की hum अपनी मानसिक स्थति को सम्यक बनाएं .............धन्यवाद
*

----------


## Akash78

**पहले आप यह बताईये की जो जब वर्णव्यस्था कर्म पे आधारित थी तो वोह आगे चलाकर जाती आधारित क्यूँ हो गयी ? तब जाकर आपको इस प्रसन्न का उत्तर मिल पायेगा ....मैं आशा करूँगा की आप एक परिपक्व्प उत्तर देंगे ..............वोह छाती पीटने वाला और कपडे फाड़ने वाला उत्तर नहीं देंगे ....

वर्णव्यस्था कर्म पे आधारित थी ? केवल हमने वेद शास्त्रो से ही  सुना है मित्र ! कहा गया है कि यह वर्गीकरण कर्मप्रधान है ,मतलब यह कि कोई शुद्र भी ब्राम्हण की कोटि में यदि आना चाहे तो यह संभव है .लेकिन बात कुछ और निकली ..खुद विश्वामित्र को,जिन्हें ब्राम्हण बनने के लिए एक ही सीढ़ी तय करना बाकी था लोहे के चने चबाने पड़े,आखिरकार ऋषि को नई श्रष्टी की रचना करने की नौबत आ गई थी ,क्यों कि ब्रम्हथ ने उन्हें ब्राम्हण बनाने से इनकार कर दिया था ! आज के व्यवहार में भी व्यहारिक रूप से   यह कभी दीखाई नहीं देता ,वरना यदि ऐसा होता तो आज के पड़े लिखे सभी वैश्य , शुद्र अर्थात पिछड़ा वर्ग एवं हरिजन अपने आपको उच्च वर्ण के क्षत्रिय या ब्राम्हण घोषित कर दीये होते ! किन्तु यदि येसा  ये लोग करना भी  चाहे तो ब्राम्हण  वर्ण वाले लोग येसा नहीं होने देंगे ? उन्हें मान्यता नहीं देंगे ? क्यों की एसा करने से उनके निहित स्वार्थो पर असर पडेगा ? वे नहीं चाहेंगे की उनकी धर्म की shreश्रेष्ठता को चुनौती देने वाला उनके समकक्ष कोई दूसरा  भी  हो ? वस्तुतः हिंदू धर्म की जितने व्याख्या कार है वे सभी ब्राम्हण  ही है सभी शाष्त्रो ,स्मृतियों ,  पुराणों तथा उनकी टीकाओ  के रचनाकार भी  यही रहे है ! स्वाभाविक है जो रचेगा यो अपने लिए उसमे अपने हित के  प्रावधान करेगा .! यही चीज इन्होने  की ! जिनते भी  स्मृति  ग्रन्थ है उममे मनुस्मृति श्रेष्ठ मानी जाती  है. मनुस्मृति अर्थात मानवधर्म शास्त्र ये हमें  बताती है कि जातियों की उत्पपत्ति कैसे हुई ? मै यहाँ लिखूंगा तो फिर किसी की धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुचेगी .मैंने  लिंक कई बार दी  है पुनः दे रहा हूँ जातियों की उत्त्पत्ति कैसे हुई आप खुद ही पढ़ के जान और समझ लिजीये..... .मनुस्मृति के अध्याय १० में विस्तृत र्रूप से विवरण दिया गया है .पृष्ठ क्रमांक ३७५-३७६ से पढिये ! इसमे पृष्ठ क्रमांक ३७५ पर यास्क के निरुक्त का हवाला देकर विशेष टीप दी है कि जाति भेद वैदिक युग का है नवीन नहीं ! लिंक –मनुस्मृति अर्थात मानव धर्म शास्त्र - मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक

मै सिर्फ इसमे इतना कहना चाहूँगा -
अनुलोम विवाह में -
पुरुष    स्त्री           जाति 
ब्राम्हण   शुद्र         निषाद( जिसका काम केवट या मल्लाह का है)

पर यही जब प्रतिलोमाज हो जाता है –
पुरुष    स्त्री           जाति 
शुद्र    ब्राम्हण         चांडाल (जिसका काम श्मशान में लावारिस मुर्दों को जलाना था ये हमारे वैदिक युग का पहला अछूत बना )

स्पष्ट है मित्र ! चांडाल को घृणित कार्य सिर्फ इसलिए दिया गया कि एक शुद्र ने ब्राम्हण वर्ण की कन्या से विवाह का अपराध किया ! 


अब हम एक दूसरे दृष्टिकोण से भी जातियों की उत्पत्ति की  बात कर सकते है ? कैसे – 


ब्राम्हण पुरुष - ब्राम्हण ,क्षत्रिय ,वैश्य और शुद्र स्त्री से विवाह कर सकता था अर्थात अनुलोम विवाह अनुसार वह  चारों वर्णों की स्त्रियों से विवाह कर सकता था ! क्षत्रिय पुरुष – क्षत्रिय ,वैश्य और शुद्र स्त्री से विवाह कर सकता था ! वैश्य पुरुष – वैश्य और शुद्र स्त्री से विवाह कर सकता था ! तथा शुद्र केवल और केवल शुद्र से ! जाहिर है मित्र जो वर्ण अधिकार संपन्न थे उन्होंने यह सब  किया  होगा ! इस प्रकार जातियों कि उत्पत्ति जो वर्ण संकरता के कारण हुई ये कहा जाता है , तो वर्णसंकरता फ़ैलाने का सारा श्रेय भी उच्च वर्ण ब्राम्हण एवं क्षत्रिय को ही जाता  है  जो आर्यो मे जाति उतप्ति का कारण बनी ! क्यों कि उन्हें अपने वर्ण के अलावा अन्य वर्ण की स्त्रियों से भी विवाह करने का अधिकार प्राप्त था ! इस परिपेक्ष मे देखे तो आप समझ सकते है कि अन्य वर्णों की अपेक्षा केवल शुद्र वर्ण में ही रक्त शुद्धता है ! ब्राम्हण ,क्षत्रिय ,वैश्य आदि वर्णों का या कहे जातियों का रक्त शुद्ध नहीं है क्युकी माता की ओर से एक ब्राम्हण में क्षत्रिय ,वैश्य और शुद्र स्त्री का रक्त हो सकता है ! इसी प्रकार एक क्षत्रिय में माता की ओर से क्षत्रिय ,वैश्य और शुद्र स्त्री का रक्त हो सकता है !  एसे ही अनुलोम विवाह से अन्य वर्णों के बारे में भी  समझा जा सकता है !

इन उच्च वर्णो ने जिनके पास धर्म सत्ता और राज सत्ता थी अपने अधिकारो का उपयोग कर समानता के सिदधान्त का हनन किया और प्रतिलोमज विवाह मे शुद्र  पुरुष से उच्च  वर्ण की स्त्रियों  मे उत्**पन्न सन्तति को *नीच कहा गया उन्हे इस तरह के नीच कार्यो को करने के लिये बाध्य किया गया !

----------


## Akash78

**आप खुद सोचिये जिस कृष्ण का पूरा जीवन स्त्रीओं के इर्द गिर्द घुमा हो वोह उन्हें पापयोनी कैसे कह सकता है ......

हाँ इस बात से मै सहमत हूँ पर  रसिक श्रीकृष्ण यह  कैसे कह सकते है जरूर यह गीता कार का वचन है ! गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-

**रही बात शुद्र और वैश्य की बात तो इसके लिए पहले आपको समझना होगा की ब्रह्मण कौन है ,क्षत्रिय कौन है और वैश्य और शुद्र कौन है
मित्र ! हमें हर बात को व्यवहारिक रूप से भी समझना चाहिए येसा मेरा मानना है ! यह बाते केवल और केवल शास्त्र ज्ञान की दृष्टि से ही ठीक जान पड़ती है ! कागजो  में ही अच्छी लगती है ! धर्म  का धंधा करने वाले से पूछ लो ? वे कहाँ मानते है इस बात को ? उन्हें भी अपना धंधा जमाने में कड़ी मेहनत करनी पड़ती है ! 

यह केवल मेरे ही समझने का प्रश्न नहीं है मित्र ! वर्णव्यवस्था ही जाति व्यवस्था का मूल है ! उच्च वर्ण इसे आज भी बनाए रखना चाहते है .मुझे आप ही बताए –आज भी सभी ब्राम्हण वर्ण की जातीयाँ ब्राम्हण नाम से ही पुकारी जाती  है .छत्रिय तो अब रहे नही? राजपूत जातियाँ अपने को क्षत्रिय कहकर गौरान्वित होती है .वैश्य में कुछ अलग अलग जातियाँ दिखलाई देती है . और शुद्रो में असंख्य है ! हरिजन अलग है ! व्याहारिक धरातल पर तो यही स्थिति है ! यहाँ स्पष्ट कर दूँ कि जब हम केवल आर्यो की बात कर रहे है जो वर्णव्यवस्था अर्थात जातिव्यवस्था का पोषण धर्म के नाम पर करते आये है !

यदि आपके अनुसार समझकर  यह मान भी  लिया जाय  कि ब्राह्मण कौन है ,क्षत्रिय कौन है और वैश्य और शुद्र कौन है?


*यह बात एक दूसरे प्रश्न को भी जन्म देती है ! 
तो फिर आपस में रोटी-बेटी का सम्बन्ध क्यों नहीं कायम करते ? देश में अभी भी आनर किलिंग के नाम पर युवा जोड़ो (अन्तर्जातीय या अन्तर्वर्णीय ) की हत्याए क्यों होती है ? 
क्या इतने दिनों से चला आ रहा हिंदू (सनातन ) धर्म हमें यह नहीं सिखाता की मानव मानव में भेद नहीं है ?.उस वक्त गीता का यह वचन कहाँ चला जाता है कि यह संसार मेरी ही उत्पत्ति है और सब कुछ मै ही हूँ ? मैं सभी जीवों में निवास करता हूँ ...............ये भी कहा है की "सिर्फ मैं ही हूँ ,मेरे अलाबा कोई नहीं है ? क्या हमारे हिंदू समाज  के लोग जो रात दिन रामचरित मानस का पारायण करते है, भागवत कथा के सप्ताह आयोजित करते है , गीता के प्रवचन सुनते है ..सदियों से सुनते आ रहे है .......उन्हें इतना भी  पता नहीं की श्रीकृष्ण गीता में कहते है कि ब्राम्हण , क्षत्रिय,वैश्य, शुद्र सब मेरे ही बनाए हुए है, ? वे जाति के नाम पर इतने कट्टर क्यों हो जाते है कि अपनी ही औलाद के दुश्मन बन बैठते है ?

----------


## Akash78

**आपने ठीक कहा प्रिय मित्र ! अगर स्वर्ग को पाने की इच्छा से कोई लड़े तो शायद उसे ही निष्काम कर्मयोग कहते हैं ................. अब तक मैं समझता था की स्वार्थ को छोड़कर ,अगर समाज की भलाई के लिए जो कर्म किया जाये उसे निष्काम कर्म योग कहते हैं .................पर आपने एक नया दृष्टिकोण से परिचय कराया ..............................मित्र आप को मैं पहले bhi kah chuka hun की अगर आप kisi tukde को उठाकर समझेंगे तो हमेशा गलत मतलब ही निकाल पाएंगे .................हमेशा पुरे प्रसंग को एक साथ रखकर मतलब निकला जाता है .....................जैसे की पुरे चित्र को देखने के बाद उसका मूल्याङ्कन किया जाता है ..................
कोई भी  कर्म निष्काम नहीं कहा जा सकता मित्र ! गीता में इस सम्बन्ध में बहुत विरोधाभास है !
ऐसा लगता है गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-सारे ज्ञान का भण्डार एक साथ ही खोल कर रख दिया है वे शान्ख्य योग की बात करते है ,फिर कर्म योग की ,फिर ज्ञान  योग की बाते करने लग जाते है  , अक्षर्ब्रम्ह्योग भी बताते है फिर भक्ति योग बताने लग जाते है  ! एन केन प्रकारेण वे अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए घेरते ही  नजर आते है ! क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी  बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
गीता के इस इस निष्काम कर्म योग का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट है ही – मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ? क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! अर्थात अपने स्वार्थ के लिए निष्काम कर्म योग ?

गीता में कृष्ण अर्जुन से कहते है – ‘’तेरा कर्म करने मात्र में अधिकार है ,फल में कदापि नहीं.और तुझे फल को ध्यान में रखकर फल के लिये  कर्म नहीं करना चाहिए .गीता – २/४७ . 
कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन  !
मा कर्मफलहेतुर्भुर्  ा ते संगोSस्त्वकर्मणि !! गीता – २/४७
गीता प्रेस गोरखपुर इसका अनुवाद इस श्लोक का अनुवाद  प्रकार करता है – तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है , उसके फलों में कभी नहीं ! इसलिए तू कर्म के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो !!
कर्मयोग की जब भी  चर्चा होती है यही श्लोक उद्धत किया जाता है – पर ये कभी भी नहीं बताया जाता की फल के प्रति उदासीन रहकर कोई व्यक्ति कैसे कार्य कर सकता है? कोई भी  काम किया जाता है तो उसका कोई न कोई उद्देश्य रहता है . यानि बिना उद्देश्य के कोई काम हो ही  नहीं सकता . क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
अगर फसल की आकांक्षा नहीं है तो कोई खेती क्यों करेगा ? जीतने की चाह नहीं है तो कोई पहलवानी क्यों करेगा ? बच्चो को सभ्य, सुशिक्षित . सुसंस्कृत  बनाने की इच्छा नहीं है तो उन्हें स्कूल भेजने की क्या जरूरत है ?
उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा पहले  पैदा होती है और उस आकांक्षा को पूरा करने के लिए कर्म में प्रवत्ति बाद में होती है !गीता में उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा या अपेक्षा को ही  निरर्थक ,त्याज्य बताकर  कर्म के प्रेरणा आधार पर ही चोट की गई है ! 
और फिर स्वयं श्री कृष्ण ने ही गीता का जो उपदेश  अर्जुन को दिया उसमे फल को स्पष्ट बता दिया गया है - 
मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ! क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! 
मरने पर भी स्वर्ग कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !? 

वस्तुतः आप केवल धार्मिक कारण ही देखते है मित्र ! आपकी श्रृद्धा-आस्था  जो ठहरी ! मै आपकी इस श्रद्धा  को नमस्कार करता हूँ ! यदि हम राजनितिक कारणों को देखे तो कृष्ण भी एक मानव के रूप में  अपनी यादव  शक्ति का विस्तार करना चाहते थे ! उस समय सबसे शक्ति शाली राज्यों में कुरु वंश ही था अतः उन्होंने कूटनीति से उनका विनाश (गृहयुद्ध) करवा कर पांडवो  से मित्रता कर आपना ही हित  साधा !

----------


## Akash78

**आपने ठीक कहा प्रिय मित्र ! अगर स्वर्ग को पाने की इच्छा से कोई लड़े तो शायद उसे ही निष्काम कर्मयोग कहते हैं ................. अब तक मैं समझता था की स्वार्थ को छोड़कर ,अगर समाज की भलाई के लिए जो कर्म किया जाये उसे निष्काम कर्म योग कहते हैं .................पर आपने एक नया दृष्टिकोण से परिचय कराया ..............................मित्र आप को मैं पहले bhi kah chuka hun की अगर आप kisi tukde को उठाकर समझेंगे तो हमेशा गलत मतलब ही निकाल पाएंगे .................हमेशा पुरे प्रसंग को एक साथ रखकर मतलब निकला जाता है .....................जैसे की पुरे चित्र को देखने के बाद उसका मूल्याङ्कन किया जाता है ..................
कोई भी  कर्म निष्काम नहीं कहा जा सकता मित्र ! गीता में इस सम्बन्ध में बहुत विरोधाभास है !
ऐसा लगता है गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-सारे ज्ञान का भण्डार एक साथ ही खोल कर रख दिया है वे शान्ख्य योग की बात करते है ,फिर कर्म योग की ,फिर ज्ञान  योग की बाते करने लग जाते है  , अक्षर्ब्रम्ह्योग भी बताते है फिर भक्ति योग बताने लग जाते है  ! एन केन प्रकारेण वे अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए घेरते ही  नजर आते है ! क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी  बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
गीता के इस इस निष्काम कर्म योग का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट है ही – मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ? क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! अर्थात अपने स्वार्थ के लिए निष्काम कर्म योग ?

गीता में कृष्ण अर्जुन से कहते है – ‘’तेरा कर्म करने मात्र में अधिकार है ,फल में कदापि नहीं.और तुझे फल को ध्यान में रखकर फल के लिये  कर्म नहीं करना चाहिए .गीता – २/४७ . 
कर्मण्ये वा धिका रस्ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन  !
मा कर्मफल हेतु र्भुर्मा ते संगोSस्त्वकर्मणि !! गीता – २/४७
गीता प्रेस गोरखपुर इसका अनुवाद इस श्लोक का अनुवाद  प्रकार करता है – तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है , उसके फलों में कभी नहीं ! इसलिए तू कर्म के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो !!
कर्मयोग की जब भी  चर्चा होती है यही श्लोक उद्धत किया जाता है – पर ये कभी भी नहीं बताया जाता की फल के प्रति उदासीन रहकर कोई व्यक्ति कैसे कार्य कर सकता है? कोई भी  काम किया जाता है तो उसका कोई न कोई उद्देश्य रहता है . यानि बिना उद्देश्य के कोई काम हो ही  नहीं सकता . क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
अगर फसल की आकांक्षा नहीं है तो कोई खेती क्यों करेगा ? जीतने की चाह नहीं है तो कोई पहलवानी क्यों करेगा ? बच्चो को सभ्य, सुशिक्षित . सुसंस्कृत  बनाने की इच्छा नहीं है तो उन्हें स्कूल भेजने की क्या जरूरत है ?
उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा पहले  पैदा होती है और उस आकांक्षा को पूरा करने के लिए कर्म में प्रवत्ति बाद में होती है !गीता में उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा या अपेक्षा को ही  निरर्थक ,त्याज्य बताकर  कर्म के प्रेरणा आधार पर ही चोट की गई है ! 
और फिर स्वयं श्री कृष्ण ने ही गीता का जो उपदेश  अर्जुन को दिया उसमे फल को स्पष्ट बता दिया गया है - 
मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ! क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! 
मरने पर भी स्वर्ग कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !? 

वस्तुतः आप केवल धार्मिक कारण ही देखते है मित्र ! आपकी श्रृद्धा-आस्था  जो ठहरी ! मै आपकी इस श्रद्धा  को नमस्कार करता हूँ ! यदि हम राजनितिक कारणों को देखे तो कृष्ण भी एक मानव के रूप में  अपनी यादव  शक्ति का विस्तार करना चाहते थे ! उस समय सबसे शक्ति शाली राज्यों में कुरु वंश ही था अतः उन्होंने कूटनीति से उनका विनाश (गृहयुद्ध) करवा कर पांडवो  से मित्रता कर आपना ही हित  साधा !

----------


## Akash78

**न तो कोई धर्म गलत होता है ,नहीं कोई धर्मग्रन्थ गलत होता है ..........हमेशा उसे आप तक पहुँचाने बाले गलत होते हैं .............
आपको मनुस्मृति पढ़ना चाहिए ! इसके कई श्लोक या उस जैसे ही रामायण , महाभारत , अन्य स्मृतियों और पुराणों में भी  आते है !  लगभग दो वर्ष पूर्व बाबा रामदेव ने वकीलों और जजो के एक प्रोग्राम ( भॉरत स्वाभिमान ) में सलाह दी थी  कि भारत का कानून /संविधान बदलकर मनुस्मृति के अनुसार संविधान निर्माण होना चाहिए ! हो सकता है धार्मिकता के कारण आपको इसमे भी कोई कमी नजर नहीं आये ! हिंदू राजाओ के काल में ये शासन चलाने का प्रमुख ग्रन्थ था यह आप जानते ही  होंगे ! लिंक - मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ..[25.6 mb].संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

इसे अवश्य पढिये मित्र ! हो सकता है हमारी विचार धारा में मतभेद हो ! किन्तु इसकी भूमिका में सभी शास्त्रों का निचोड़ दिया गया है ,इसमे धर्म क्या है धर्म की परिभाषा ,धर्म के लक्षण,धर्म के स्थान , वेदों की विभिन्न शाखाओ का वर्णन ,है इसकी भूमिका ही १२८ पृष्ठों की है ! 
पढ़ने लायक है ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## aawara

*आर्यों के समाज में ग्रामीण संस्कृति की प्रधानता होने के कारन ही जाति प्रथा रुद्ध   हो  गयी ......अपने   पूर्वजों   के धंधों   को छोड़कर  नए धंधे को ग्रहण कर लेना या सीखना , जितना आसन नगरों में होता है ,उतना ग्रामों में नहीं होता ........नगरों पर परिवर्तन   का प्रभाव  अधिक होता है.पर ग्राम इसका विरोध करते हैं ........आर्यों की अर्थ-व्यवस्था ग्रामों पर आधारित  थी  .इसीलिए  इनकी जाति व्यवस्था टिकाऊ हो गयी .सिन्धु संस्कृति के समाप्ति के बाद भारत वर्ष में नगर संस्कृति को प्रधानता कभी नहीं मिली .ग्राम या देहात  से  सम्बन्ध  अर्थ व्यवस्था का निरंतर  बने रहना  ही जाति व्यवस्था के बने रहने में सहायक हुआ है

१. छान्दोग्य  उपनिषद- रैक्व ने जनश्रुति को वेद पढाया था ..........जबकि रैक्व शुद्र  थे ...
२.ऐलुस   ऋग्वेद   के kai   मन्त्रों   के रचियता  हैं ....जबकि  वोह  शुद्र थे
३.महैत्रे उपनिषद --कवशेय लोग दासी पुत्रों के वंसज थे .पर वे यज्ञों  के rahsyon   को prkt    करते थे ......
4.भरद्वाज  और कात्यायन के श्रोत्त सूत्रों में स्पस्ट संकेत है की यज्ञों का adhikar   shudron  के pas  था ......
5.वेदकालीन राजा सुदास शुद्र थे
६. व्यास की माता सत्यवती धीवर जाति की थी पर व्यास सभी के लिए पूज्य माने गए ........
७.जबाला का पुत्र सत्यकाम ब्रह्मबिध्या का अधिकारी ब्राह्मण  माना गया जबकि जबाला यह भी नहीं जानती थी की सत्यकाम किसके संसर्ग से जन्म  है ......... ...


जाति परिवर्तन का रिवाज महाभारत कल में बहुत ज्यादा प्रचलित था .............तभी तो कर्ण शल्य से कहता है की "व्हाय्लिक देश में ब्राह्मण ,क्षत्रिय, वैश्य,शुद्र तथा नापित बनते हैं और फिर यही लोग ब्राह्मण बन जाते हैं ..............

आर्यों ने जाति प्रथा का आश्रय    इसलिए   लिया   क्यूंकि  unhe  is  देश के अनेक   वर्णों  और लोगों  को (जो  इनके  आगमन  से पूर्व  भी थे द्रविड़,ऑस्ट्रिक,नी  ग्रो इत्यादि  ).एक ही समाज के अंदर ,अपनी अपनी सव्य्हता  और संस्कृति के अनुसार , उचित stathno पर bithana था ....asl में आर्यों ने जातिवाद के रूप में समाज के भीतर एक दीर्घा खढी कर दी .जिसमे निचे से उपर तक सभी श्रेणी के लोग अपनी हसियत के अनुसार आसानी से बैठ सकते थे .


*

----------


## aawara

> **आप खुद सोचिये जिस कृष्ण का पूरा जीवन स्त्रीओं के इर्द गिर्द घुमा हो वोह उन्हें पापयोनी कैसे कह सकता है ......
> 
> हाँ इस बात से मै सहमत हूँ पर  रसिक श्रीकृष्ण यह  कैसे कह सकते है जरूर यह गीता कार का वचन है ! गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-
> 
> **रही बात शुद्र और वैश्य की बात तो इसके लिए पहले आपको समझना होगा की ब्रह्मण कौन है ,क्षत्रिय कौन है और वैश्य और शुद्र कौन है
> मित्र ! हमें हर बात को व्यवहारिक रूप से भी समझना चाहिए येसा मेरा मानना है ! यह बाते केवल और केवल शास्त्र ज्ञान की दृष्टि से ही ठीक जान पड़ती है ! कागजो  में ही अच्छी लगती है ! धर्म  का धंधा करने वाले से पूछ लो ? वे कहाँ मानते है इस बात को ? उन्हें भी अपना धंधा जमाने में कड़ी मेहनत करनी पड़ती है ! 
> 
> यह केवल मेरे ही समझने का प्रश्न नहीं है मित्र ! वर्णव्यवस्था ही जाति व्यवस्था का मूल है ! उच्च वर्ण इसे आज भी बनाए रखना चाहते है .मुझे आप ही बताए –आज भी सभी ब्राम्हण वर्ण की जातीयाँ ब्राम्हण नाम से ही पुकारी जाती  है .छत्रिय तो अब रहे नही? राजपूत जातियाँ अपने को क्षत्रिय कहकर गौरान्वित होती है .वैश्य में कुछ अलग अलग जातियाँ दिखलाई देती है . और शुद्रो में असंख्य है ! हरिजन अलग है ! व्याहारिक धरातल पर तो यही स्थिति है ! यहाँ स्पष्ट कर दूँ कि जब हम केवल आर्यो की बात कर रहे है जो वर्णव्यवस्था अर्थात जातिव्यवस्था का पोषण धर्म के नाम पर करते आये है !
> 
> ...


*प्रिय मित्र आकश जी ! आपके पास ज्ञान तो है पर अधुरा है .......और कुछ हद तक पूर्वाग्रह भी है ...............अत: सभी का जवाब दूंगा तो समय भी काफी लगेगा और सूत्र पूरी तरह से भटक जायेगा . इसलिए माफ़  कीजिये  गा  ..................फिर भी कृष्ण   से sambandhit  आपकी bharm   का nivarn  कर दूँ .........
कृष्ण  का प्राचीनतम उल्लेख पहले छान्दोग्य उपनिषद में और तब महाभारत में मिलता  है ............इन दोनों ग्रन्थों में कृष्ण के रसिक रूप की चर्चा है ही नहीं .............."मध्यकालीन धार्मिक साधना " --हजारी प्रसाद द्विवेदी की किताब आप पढ़ सकते हैं*





> **आपने ठीक कहा प्रिय मित्र ! अगर स्वर्ग को पाने की इच्छा से कोई लड़े तो शायद उसे ही निष्काम कर्मयोग कहते हैं ................. अब तक मैं समझता था की स्वार्थ को छोड़कर ,अगर समाज की भलाई के लिए जो कर्म किया जाये उसे निष्काम कर्म योग कहते हैं .................पर आपने एक नया दृष्टिकोण से परिचय कराया ..............................मित्र आप को मैं पहले bhi kah chuka hun की अगर आप kisi tukde को उठाकर समझेंगे तो हमेशा गलत मतलब ही निकाल पाएंगे .................हमेशा पुरे प्रसंग को एक साथ रखकर मतलब निकला जाता है .....................जैसे की पुरे चित्र को देखने के बाद उसका मूल्याङ्कन किया जाता है ..................
> कोई भी  कर्म निष्काम नहीं कहा जा सकता मित्र ! गीता में इस सम्बन्ध में बहुत विरोधाभास है !
> ऐसा लगता है गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-सारे ज्ञान का भण्डार एक साथ ही खोल कर रख दिया है वे शान्ख्य योग की बात करते है ,फिर कर्म योग की ,फिर ज्ञान  योग की बाते करने लग जाते है  , अक्षर्ब्रम्ह्योग भी बताते है फिर भक्ति योग बताने लग जाते है  ! एन केन प्रकारेण वे अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए घेरते ही  नजर आते है ! क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी  बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
> गीता के इस इस निष्काम कर्म योग का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट है ही – मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ? क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! अर्थात अपने स्वार्थ के लिए निष्काम कर्म योग ?
> 
> गीता में कृष्ण अर्जुन से कहते है – ‘’तेरा कर्म करने मात्र में अधिकार है ,फल में कदापि नहीं.और तुझे फल को ध्यान में रखकर फल के लिये  कर्म नहीं करना चाहिए .गीता – २/४७ . 
> कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन  !
> मा कर्मफलहेतुर्भुर्  ा ते संगोSस्त्वकर्मणि !! गीता – २/४७
> गीता प्रेस गोरखपुर इसका अनुवाद इस श्लोक का अनुवाद  प्रकार करता है – तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है , उसके फलों में कभी नहीं ! इसलिए तू कर्म के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो !!
> ...





> **न तो कोई धर्म गलत होता है ,नहीं कोई धर्मग्रन्थ गलत होता है ..........हमेशा उसे आप तक पहुँचाने बाले गलत होते हैं .............
> आपको मनुस्मृति पढ़ना चाहिए ! इसके कई श्लोक या उस जैसे ही रामायण , महाभारत , अन्य स्मृतियों और पुराणों में भी  आते है !  लगभग दो वर्ष पूर्व बाबा रामदेव ने वकीलों और जजो के एक प्रोग्राम ( भॉरत स्वाभिमान ) में सलाह दी थी  कि भारत का कानून /संविधान बदलकर मनुस्मृति के अनुसार संविधान निर्माण होना चाहिए ! हो सकता है धार्मिकता के कारण आपको इसमे भी कोई कमी नजर नहीं आये ! हिंदू राजाओ के काल में ये शासन चलाने का प्रमुख ग्रन्थ था यह आप जानते ही  होंगे ! लिंक - मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ..[25.6 mb].संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -
> 
> http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html
> 
> इसे अवश्य पढिये मित्र ! हो सकता है हमारी विचार धारा में मतभेद हो ! किन्तु इसकी भूमिका में सभी शास्त्रों का निचोड़ दिया गया है ,इसमे धर्म क्या है धर्म की परिभाषा ,धर्म के लक्षण,धर्म के स्थान , वेदों की विभिन्न शाखाओ का वर्णन ,है इसकी भूमिका ही १२८ पृष्ठों की है ! 
> पढ़ने लायक है ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## aawara

**आपने ठीक कहा प्रिय मित्र ! अगर स्वर्ग को पाने की इच्छा से कोई लड़े तो शायद उसे ही निष्काम कर्मयोग कहते हैं ................. अब तक मैं समझता था की स्वार्थ को छोड़कर ,अगर समाज की भलाई के लिए जो कर्म किया जाये उसे निष्काम कर्म योग कहते हैं .................पर आपने एक नया दृष्टिकोण से परिचय कराया ..............................मित्र आप को मैं पहले bhi kah chuka hun की अगर आप kisi tukde को उठाकर समझेंगे तो हमेशा गलत मतलब ही निकाल पाएंगे .................हमेशा पुरे प्रसंग को एक साथ रखकर मतलब निकला जाता है .....................जैसे की पुरे चित्र को देखने के बाद उसका मूल्याङ्कन किया जाता है ..................
[SIZE=3][COLOR="#0000FF"]कोई भी  कर्म निष्काम नहीं कहा जा सकता मित्र ! गीता में इस सम्बन्ध में बहुत विरोधाभास है !
ऐसा लगता है गीतकार ने (यह पूर्णावतार श्रीकृष्ण के मुख से कहलवाई गई है )-सारे ज्ञान का भण्डार एक साथ ही खोल कर रख दिया है वे शान्ख्य योग की बात करते है ,फिर कर्म योग की ,फिर ज्ञान  योग की बाते करने लग जाते है  , अक्षर्ब्रम्ह्योग भी बताते है फिर भक्ति योग बताने लग जाते है  ! एन केन प्रकारेण वे अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए घेरते ही  नजर आते है ! क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी  बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
गीता के इस इस निष्काम कर्म योग का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट है ही – मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ? क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! अर्थात अपने स्वार्थ के लिए निष्काम कर्म योग ?

गीता में कृष्ण अर्जुन से कहते है – ‘’तेरा कर्म करने मात्र में अधिकार है ,फल में कदापि नहीं.और तुझे फल को ध्यान में रखकर फल के लिये  कर्म नहीं करना चाहिए .गीता – २/४७ . 
कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन  !
मा कर्मफलहेतुर्भुर्  ा ते संगोSस्त्वकर्मणि !! गीता – २/४७
गीता प्रेस गोरखपुर इसका अनुवाद इस श्लोक का अनुवाद  प्रकार करता है – तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है , उसके फलों में कभी नहीं ! इसलिए तू कर्म के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो !!
कर्मयोग की जब भी  चर्चा होती है यही श्लोक उद्धत किया जाता है – पर ये कभी भी नहीं बताया जाता की फल के प्रति उदासीन रहकर कोई व्यक्ति कैसे कार्य कर सकता है? कोई भी  काम किया जाता है तो उसका कोई न कोई उद्देश्य रहता है . यानि बिना उद्देश्य के कोई काम हो ही  नहीं सकता . क्या श्रीकृष्ण का अर्जुन को ज्ञान योग ,भक्ति योग और कर्मयोग का पाठ पढ़ाना भी बिना फल की इच्छा के ही था ? 
अगर फसल की आकांक्षा नहीं है तो कोई खेती क्यों करेगा ? जीतने की चाह नहीं है तो कोई पहलवानी क्यों करेगा ? बच्चो को सभ्य, सुशिक्षित . सुसंस्कृत  बनाने की इच्छा नहीं है तो उन्हें स्कूल भेजने की क्या जरूरत है ?
उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा पहले  पैदा होती है और उस आकांक्षा को पूरा करने के लिए कर्म में प्रवत्ति बाद में होती है !गीता में उद्देश्य की आकांक्षा या अपेक्षा को ही  निरर्थक ,त्याज्य बताकर  कर्म के प्रेरणा आधार पर ही चोट की गई है ! 
और फिर स्वयं श्री कृष्ण ने ही गीता का जो उपदेश  अर्जुन को दिया उसमे फल को स्पष्ट बता दिया गया है - 
मरने पर तुम मुझे ही प्राप्त होगे ! क्यों कि सबकुछ तो मै ही हूँ ! और जीते तो राज्य का उपभोग ! 
मरने पर भी स्वर्ग कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !? 

*गीता को समझने के  लिए  पढ़ें  "गीता रहस्य "-बाल गंगाधर तिलक या फिर शंकर  का भाष्य पढ़ें .........
*

वस्तुतः आप केवल धार्मिक कारण ही देखते है मित्र ! आपकी श्रृद्धा-आस्था  जो ठहरी ! मै आपकी इस श्रद्धा  को नमस्कार करता हूँ ! 

*प्रिय मित्र ये केवल आपकी कपोल कल्पना है ..अभी तक  मैंने  कोई धार्मिक बात  की ही नहीं ....फर्क  इतना   है की आप    जहाँ    तक   जाते  हैं  ..मैं उससे थोडा पिच्छे और जाता हूँ .बस

*
यदि हम राजनितिक कारणों को देखे तो कृष्ण भी एक मानव के रूप में  अपनी यादव  शक्ति का विस्तार करना चाहते थे ! उस समय सबसे शक्ति शाली राज्यों में कुरु वंश ही था अतः उन्होंने कूटनीति से उनका विनाश (गृहयुद्ध) करवा कर पांडवो  से मित्रता कर आपना ही हित  साधा ! 

*चलो माना की कृष्ण मानव था ..........तो फिर  किसी  मानव के लिए यह सोचना   असंभव  है की पांच  पांडवों के द्वारा कौरवों का vinash     karna   संभव  है*

----------


## aawara

*कृष्ण ऐतिहासिक पुरुष  हैं ,इसमें संदेह करने की कोई गुंजाईश  नहीं दिखती .............और वोह अवतार के रूप में पूजित भी बहुत दिनों से चले आ रहे हैं .........उनका सम्बन्ध   फसल   और गाय  से था ये भी विदित बात है ................प्राचीन ग्रंथों में जो उनके साथ प्रेम की कथाएँ नहीं मिलती ,उस   से भी यही  प्रमाणित  होता   है की  वे वेरे प्रेमी और हलके जीव नहीं हैं , बल्कि देश और धर्म के बहुत bde    नेता थे .....रास और चिरहरण की कथाएँ बाद   के भ्रांत  कवियों  ने और आचार्य च्युत  भक्तों   ने कृष्ण चरित्र   में जबरदस्ती ठूंस दिया है ...........

शकों के ह्रास काल में जिस प्रकार महादेव  का रुपन्तर्ण लिंग में हुआ  .......उसी प्रकार गुप्तों के अवन्ती   काल में वासुदेव  का रुपन्तर्ण व्यव्हिचारी  गोपाल में हुआ

आशा   करता हूँ आपका संदेह मिट गया होगा ...........धन्यवाद
और गीता को समझने के लिए "गीता रहस्य "--तिलक पढ़ें या शंकर का गीता भाष्य पढ़ें
*

----------


## Raman46

क्या ये सच है कि कोई राधा न थी.............. ?????

----------


## man-vakil

*श्री कृष्ण है जो भीतर मेरे एक विराट स्वरुप,
वर्षा ऋतु है और कभी जेठ माह की तीव्र धूप,
जो विरल है कभी तो कभी सरल और अनूप,
अभिव्यक्ति से है परे कभी,वो अनुपम एक रूप,
जल में है कभी वायु में, या धरा के है अनुरूप,
कण कण में वो बसा, जीवन मरण के प्रारूप,
बंसी की धुन में, और कभी मृदंग के ताल भूप,
गोपियों संग नाचे,और कभी जसोदा सो सहुप,
श्री कृष्ण है जो भीतर मेरे एक विराट स्वरुप,
*

----------


## aawara

> क्या ये सच है कि कोई राधा न थी.............. ?????


 *भागवत सम्प्रदाय और माधव सम्प्रदाय राधा को नहीं मानते हैं ......दूसरी ओर जो भी सम्प्रदाय भागवत के बाद वाले  पुराणों को मानते हैं वोह राधा को भी मानते हैं ...........आर्यों के वैष्णव धर्म में कृष्ण की बाल लीला और और राधा से उनके प्रेम की कल्पना किसी आर्येतर जाती से आई है ........बाल लीला की कल्पना आभीर जाती के किसी बाल देवता से मिली है और राधा भी ,दक्षिण के किसी आर्येतर समाज के प्रेम की देवी रही होंगी .............कालक्रम में ये दोनों कथाएँ वासुदेव धर्म से आ मिलीं और धीरे धीरे बदलकर कृष्ण का वह रूप हो गया जो आज हम देखते हैं ............राधावाद  के प्रचारक निम्बार्क महाराज दक्षिण के ही थे और उत्तर भारत में फैलने के पहले कृष्ण भक्ति के सिलसिले में राधा भक्ति  का भी प्रचार दक्षिण में ही हुआ ,जिसके प्रचारक आलवार भक्त  थे ...............दक्षिण की भगतिन "औन्दल" जो मीरा से बहुत पहले हुयीं अपने को राधा मानती थीं ..........*

----------


## Raman46

> *भागवत सम्प्रदाय और माधव सम्प्रदाय राधा को नहीं मानते हैं ......दूसरी ओर जो भी सम्प्रदाय भागवत के बाद वाले  पुराणों को मानते हैं वोह राधा को भी मानते हैं ...........आर्यों के वैष्णव धर्म में कृष्ण की बाल लीला और और राधा से उनके प्रेम की कल्पना किसी आर्येतर जाती से आई है ........बाल लीला की कल्पना आभीर जाती के किसी बाल देवता से मिली है और राधा भी ,दक्षिण के किसी आर्येतर समाज के प्रेम की देवी रही होंगी .............कालक्रम में ये दोनों कथाएँ वासुदेव धर्म से आ मिलीं और धीरे धीरे बदलकर कृष्ण का वह रूप हो गया जो आज हम देखते हैं ............राधावाद  के प्रचारक निम्बार्क महाराज दक्षिण के ही थे और उत्तर भारत में फैलने के पहले कृष्ण भक्ति के सिलसिले में राधा भक्ति  का भी प्रचार दक्षिण में ही हुआ ,जिसके प्रचारक आलवार भक्त  थे ...............दक्षिण की भगतिन "औन्दल" जो मीरा से बहुत पहले हुयीं अपने को राधा मानती थीं ..........*


मतलब  ये साफ हुआ की कोई राधा नही थी / कुछ लोगों ने इसे प्रिजेक्ट किया / 
क्या ये श्री कृष्णा की कल्पना तो नही ? 
धन्यबाद दोस्त आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी पेश की है

----------


## aawara

> मतलब  ये साफ हुआ की कोई राधा नही थी / कुछ लोगों ने इसे प्रिजेक्ट किया / 
> क्या ये श्री कृष्णा की कल्पना तो नही ? 
> धन्यबाद दोस्त आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी पेश की है


*नारद  पञ्च -रात्र- संहिता  में लिखा है की एक ही भगवन पुरुष और स्त्री रूप में प्रकट होते हैं ........संभव है की इस दार्शनिक कल्पना से ही  बाद ही कवियों ने ,जैसे शिव के साथ पार्वती और विष्णु के साथ लक्ष्मी हैं , वैसे ही कृष्ण के साथ एक जोड़ी मिलाने के लिए राधा की कल्पना कर ली हो ..........यह भी संभव है की राधा की कल्पना भागवत की खास गोपी को लेकर वृन्दावन में उठी और वहीँ से सर्वत्र फ़ैल गयी ..........भागवत में कथा आई है की कृष्ण ने सभी गोपियों को छोडकर एक गोपी से अलग मुलाकात की ........बस , भगत लोग इसे ले उड़े और उसी गोपी को राधा मानने  लगे ...........
*

----------


## Raman46

> *नारद  पञ्च -रात्र- संहिता  में लिखा है की एक ही भगवन पुरुष और स्त्री रूप में प्रकट होते हैं ........संभव है की इस दार्शनिक कल्पना से ही  बाद ही कवियों ने ,जैसे शिव के साथ पार्वती और विष्णु के साथ लक्ष्मी हैं , वैसे ही कृष्ण के साथ एक जोड़ी मिलाने के लिए राधा की कल्पना कर ली हो ..........यह भी संभव है की राधा की कल्पना भागवत की खास गोपी को लेकर वृन्दावन में उठी और वहीँ से सर्वत्र फ़ैल गयी ..........भागवत में कथा आई है की कृष्ण ने सभी गोपियों को छोडकर एक गोपी से अलग मुलाकात की ........बस , भगत लोग इसे ले उड़े और उसी गोपी को राधा मानने  लगे ...........
> *


सही जानकारी दे रहो ह मित्र ...मुझे भी येसा लगता है की राधा मात्र श्री कृष्णा की परिकल्पना ही थी / 
श्री कृष्ण की पत्नी तो रुक्मिणी थी / राधा कहाँ से आ गयी बीच में /
क्या ये जान बुझ कर श्री कृष्णा की माया तो नही ?
धन्यबाद मित्र 
रमण

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कबीरा तेरी झोंपड़ी,
 गल कटियन के पास,
जो करेंगे ( भेहूदा लिखेंगे ) सो भरेंगे ;
तू कियों भयो उदास*

----------


## swami ji

भोत खूब जी लगे रहो जी ,,,,राधे राधे ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

Lord-Krishna-5026.jpg (94.6 KB)

----------


## Badtameez

> सही जानकारी दे रहो ह मित्र ...मुझे भी येसा लगता है की राधा मात्र श्री कृष्णा की परिकल्पना ही थी / 
> श्री कृष्ण की पत्नी तो रुक्मिणी थी / राधा कहाँ से आ गयी बीच में /
> क्या ये जान बुझ कर श्री कृष्णा की माया तो नही ?
> धन्यबाद मित्र 
> रमण


नहीं मित्र ! श्री कृष्ण ने प्रेम की एक अलग परिपाटी रची, जिससे यह पता चला कि  यह आवश्य नहीं है कि जिससे प्रेम हुआ विवाह भी उसी से हो ।

----------


## Badtameez

अनु जी का आभार सूत्र रचना के लिए।

----------


## Shri Vijay

> *कबीरा तेरी झोंपड़ी,
>  गल कटियन के पास,
> जो करेंगे ( भेहूदा लिखेंगे ) सो भरेंगे ;
> तू कियों भयो उदास*


आदरणीय अनु ओबेरॉय जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l हमारे कुछ आदरणीय विद्वान मित्र जब भी हमारे देवी-देवताओं, महापुरुषों के बारे में ओछे शब्दों का प्रयोग करते है तो ह्र्दय बडाही आहत होता हैं क्योंकि नेट पर तो कई लोग पढते है l अत: हमारे सभी आदरणीय विद्वान मित्रों से करबध्ध प्राथना है की अच्छे शब्दों का चयन करे धन्यवाद l अगर किसी मित्र को ठेस पहुची हो तो क्षमा चाहता हू l

----------


## snsharma123

वासुदेव सुतम देवं  कंस चाणूर मर्दनम ! देवकी पर्मनदम श्री krashanam वन्दे जगद गुरुम !!


> यह है आपके समक्ष प्रथम चित्र.
> इसमें दर्शन करें देवकी विवाह के बाद जा रही है और कंस के द्वारा रथ का रोकना.
> 
> 
> 000.jpg (100.9 KB)

----------


## snsharma123

मेरे भाई श्री राधारानी तो श्री क्रिशन से भी सर्वोपरि थी ! भगवन विष्णु के जन्म के साथ ही योगमाया को भी जन्मलेना पड़ा और वो ही, राम युग में सीता माता, क्रिशन जी के साथ राधा जी , यज्ञ भगवन के साथ दक्छिना इसी तरह से योगमाया का भी अवतार हुआ है !


> नहीं मित्र ! श्री कृष्ण ने प्रेम की एक अलग परिपाटी रची, जिससे यह पता चला कि  यह आवश्य नहीं है कि जिससे प्रेम हुआ विवाह भी उसी से हो ।

----------


## snsharma123

तुलसी जैसी भवतव्यता तेसी मिलही सहाय ! आप न जावे ताहि पाहि ताहि तह ले जाय !!


> *कबीरा तेरी झोंपड़ी,
>  गल कटियन के पास,
> जो करेंगे ( भेहूदा लिखेंगे ) सो भरेंगे ;
> तू कियों भयो उदास*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नहीं मित्र ! श्री कृष्ण ने प्रेम की एक अलग परिपाटी रची, जिससे यह पता चला कि  यह आवश्य नहीं है कि जिससे प्रेम हुआ विवाह भी उसी से हो ।





> अनु जी का आभार सूत्र रचना के लिए।





> आदरणीय अनु ओबेरॉय जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l हमारे कुछ आदरणीय विद्वान मित्र जब भी हमारे देवी-देवताओं, महापुरुषों के बारे में ओछे शब्दों का प्रयोग करते है तो ह्र्दय बडाही आहत होता हैं क्योंकि नेट पर तो कई लोग पढते है l अत: हमारे सभी आदरणीय विद्वान मित्रों से करबध्ध प्राथना है की अच्छे शब्दों का चयन करे धन्यवाद l अगर किसी मित्र को ठेस पहुची हो तो क्षमा चाहता हू l





> वासुदेव सुतम देवं  कंस चाणूर मर्दनम ! देवकी पर्मनदम श्री krashanam वन्दे जगद गुरुम !!





> मेरे भाई श्री राधारानी तो श्री क्रिशन से भी सर्वोपरि थी ! भगवन विष्णु के जन्म के साथ ही योगमाया को भी जन्मलेना पड़ा और वो ही, राम युग में सीता माता, क्रिशन जी के साथ राधा जी , यज्ञ भगवन के साथ दक्छिना इसी तरह से योगमाया का भी अवतार हुआ है !





> तुलसी जैसी भवतव्यता तेसी मिलही सहाय ! आप न जावे ताहि पाहि ताहि तह ले जाय !!


आप सब का मुक्त हृदय से स्वागत है और 
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इतना  अच्छा लिखने के लिए.
मैं आप सब का आभार व्यक्त करती हूँ.
और बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भी देती हूँ.
अनु.

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा ज्ञान से भरा सूत्र बनाने के लिये धन्यवाद राधा जी के नाम पर विवाद ना हो तो बेहतर

----------


## SUNIL1107

लौकिक आंख तो लौकिक द्रश्य ही देखेगी उससे दिव्य लीला का दर्शन नहीं हो पाता है और ऊपर से अंतःकरण की मलिनता ( कहावत भी है न "करेला वो भी नीम चढ़ा" ) अब जिसके अंतःकरण में जितनी मात्रा में मलिनता होगी उसे दिव्य लीला में भी उतनी ही मात्रा में गंदगी दिखेगी ! ऐसा मेरा मत है !

----------


## dev b

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## shrawan

> *माता यशोधा ने ठाकुर जी को अपने अंक में समेटा हुआ है.............*
> 
> 
> 0004.jpg (65.9 KB)


*जय श्रीकृष्ण अनुजी  बहेतरीन   सूत्र  
मेरी  और से ++*

 :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## shrawan

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लौकिक आंख तो लौकिक द्रश्य ही देखेगी उससे दिव्य लीला का दर्शन नहीं हो पाता है और ऊपर से अंतःकरण की मलिनता ( कहावत भी है न "करेला वो भी नीम चढ़ा" ) अब जिसके अंतःकरण में जितनी मात्रा में मलिनता होगी उसे दिव्य लीला में भी उतनी ही मात्रा में गंदगी दिखेगी ! ऐसा मेरा मत है !







> लौकिक आंख तो  लौकिक द्रश्य ही देखेगी उससे दिव्य लीला का दर्शन नहीं हो पाता है और ऊपर  से अंतःकरण की मलिनता ( कहावत भी है न "करेला वो भी नीम चढ़ा" ) अब जिसके  अंतःकरण में जितनी मात्रा में मलिनता होगी उसे दिव्य लीला में भी उतनी ही  मात्रा में गंदगी दिखेगी ! ऐसा मेरा मत है !


कया सुन्दर मोती पिरोये हैं आपने.....
...................................

जर्रे जर्रे  में है झांकी भगवान की 
किसी सूझ वाली आँख ने पहचान की

नामदेव ने पकाई रोटी कुत्ते ने उठायी.
पीछे घी का कटोरा लियी जा रहे ....
भगवान रूखी तो न खाओ थोड़ा घी तो लेते जाओ,
रूप अपना कियों मुझ से छुपा रहे;
तेरा मेरा इक रूप फिर जाने कियों हुज़ूर 
रूप अपना कियों छुपा रहे.
मुझे ओढनी उड़ा दी इंसान की...

जर्रे जर्रे  में है झांकी भगवान की 
किसी सूझ वाली आँख ने पहचान की.

( वैष्णवों में सूखी रोटी नही खाते  अपियी चुपड़ी हुयी रोटी खाते हैं.
इस लिए नाम देव जी उस कुत्ते में जिन्होंने ठाकुर जी को देख कर उनके पीछे जाते है कहते हैं 
भगवान रूखी तो न खाओ थोड़ा घी तो लेते जाओ.
नामदेव जी ने ठाकुर जी के दर्शन अपनी जीवन में २८ बार दर्शन किये थे.)

उक्त भजन थोड़ा और भी है बस अभी इतना ही.

नामदेव जी ने ठाकुर जी के दर्शन अपनी जीवन में २८ बार दर्शन किये थे
जिन्होंने ठाकुर जी को देखा है उन्होंने अपने चरम चक्षुओं से नही देखा अन्तःकरण के चक्षुओं से देखा है.
मैं सुनील जी की बात को आगे बढ़ाती हूँ और धन्यवाद देती हूँ 
और यह आशा करती हूँ कि इनका स्नेह मुझ पर बना रहे.
और ऐसे ही सूत्र में और मोती पिरोते रहें.
धन्यवाद .
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी का आभार सूत्र रचना के लिए।


सौरभ जी यह सब प्रभु कृपा/प्रभु प्रेरणा  है जो इस सूत्र में बरस रही है 




> आदरणीय अनु ओबेरॉय जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l हमारे कुछ आदरणीय विद्वान मित्र जब भी हमारे देवी-देवताओं, महापुरुषों के बारे में ओछे शब्दों का प्रयोग करते है तो ह्र्दय बडाही आहत होता हैं क्योंकि नेट पर तो कई लोग पढते है l अत: हमारे सभी आदरणीय विद्वान मित्रों से करबध्ध प्राथना है की अच्छे शब्दों का चयन करे धन्यवाद l अगर किसी मित्र को ठेस पहुची हो तो क्षमा चाहता हू l


श्री विजय जी बहुत अच्छा लिखा है आपने .....धन्यवाद.




> वासुदेव सुतम देवं  कंस चाणूर मर्दनम ! देवकी पर्मनदम श्री krashanam वन्दे जगद गुरुम !!





> मेरे भाई श्री राधारानी तो श्री क्रिशन से भी सर्वोपरि थी ! भगवन विष्णु के जन्म के साथ ही योगमाया को भी जन्मलेना पड़ा और वो ही, राम युग में सीता माता, क्रिशन जी के साथ राधा जी , यज्ञ भगवन के साथ दक्छिना इसी तरह से योगमाया का भी अवतार हुआ है !


धन्यवाद सीमा जी...........
जो आपने सूत्र में लाइने लिख कर सूत्र की शोभा को बढ़ाया है.




> अच्छा ज्ञान से भरा सूत्र बनाने के लिये धन्यवाद राधा जी के नाम पर विवाद ना हो तो बेहतर


राजा जी बहुत धन्यवाद आपने बिलकुल सही फरमाया है.
मैं इस से पहले भी कह चुकी हूँ....
कबीरा तेरी झोंपड़ी........
जो करेंगे सो भरेंगे........




> लौकिक आंख तो लौकिक द्रश्य ही देखेगी उससे दिव्य लीला का दर्शन नहीं हो पाता है और ऊपर से अंतःकरण की मलिनता ( कहावत भी है न "करेला वो भी नीम चढ़ा" ) अब जिसके अंतःकरण में जितनी मात्रा में मलिनता होगी उसे दिव्य लीला में भी उतनी ही मात्रा में गंदगी दिखेगी ! ऐसा मेरा मत है !


आपने तो कायल कर दिया है कोई जोड़ नही आपके द्वारा  अब की और 
इस सूत्र की शुरुआत में जो मुझे क्रिशन जी के गुरु जी के नाम  
बारे में मुझे मेरी गलती का अहसास दिलाया था.
पुनः धन्यवाद.




> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


देव भारद्वाज जी परा नमस्कार स्वीकार करें और आपका धन्यवाद सूत्र में पधारने के लिए.





> *जय श्रीकृष्ण अनुजी  बहेतरीन   सूत्र  
> 
> मेरी  और से ++*


आप जैसे इस फोरम के मोती इस सूत्र में पधारे हैं मेरा नमस्कार आप भी स्वीकार करें .
और आपका इस सूत्र में पदार्पण करने का धन्यवाद.






> .........................


बहुत ही मोहक चित्र है श्रवण  जी.
फिर से धन्यवाद.

----------


## dev b

*जय श्री राधेय ..........*

----------


## SUNIL1107

आपके धन्यबाद का ह्रदय से आभार ! अनु जी से कर बद्ध निवेदन ठाकुर जी की नित नूतन झांकी एवं लीलाओं के दर्शनों का लाभ सभी को देने में निमित्त बनती रहें ! जय जय श्री राधे

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक भाई जी के आदेश पर......

229681_n.jpg (61.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
[I][B][COLOR=#006400][SIZE=4]

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

पता नही अब मैं उन आने वाले चित्र प्रेषित कर चुकी हूँ या नही.....
( मैं अब वह पिछले पृष्ठों को खंगालना नही चाहती.)
अगर यह इस सूत्र में दिखाए जा चुके हैं तो श्रधालु सदस्य 
इसे मेरी अनजाने में की गयी भूल को क्षमा करें.
अब यह वह चित्र हैं कृष्ण जी के स्वधाम गमन के बाद के 
उस अजान कलाकार को नमन करते हुए जिनका अथक परिश्रम है 
और उन्हीं के द्वारा निर्मित जिसको इस तुच्छ प्राणी 
अनु ओबेरॉय को यहाँ प्रेषित करने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी , हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवः

----------


## sangita_sharma

''बोल हरी बोल हरी बोल जय जय राधा रमण हरी बोल ''
ये गाने से श्री कृष्ण कदापि प्रसन्न नहीं होंगे छप्पन भोग लगाने से भी कान्हा प्रसन्न  नहीं होंगे क्यूंकि उनकी गउये भूखी हे जगह जगह कचरे व् जूठन मै मुह दे रही हे 




पहले भारत मै हर घर मै जब भोजन बनता था  तो सबसे पहले प्रथम रोटी गौ माता के नाम से निकाल कर ''गौ ग्रास '' के रूप मै गौ माता को खिलाई जाती थी इसी कारण हम सभी भारत वासी खुश हाल सुखी और संपन्न रहते थे आज भी बहुत से हिन्दू घरो मै ऐसा होता हे जब से ,हमारे घरो मै हमारे मै गौओं के प्रति श्रधा आस्था कम हुई हे तब से हमारे जीवन मै अशांति रहने लग गई हे डोंगरे जी महाराज कहा करते थे की ''गाय बल देती हे हमारी जननी माँ तो हमें कुछ समय के लिए दूध पिलाती हे पर गाय हमेशा दूध देती हे गाय के गोबर मै लक्ष्मी जी मूत्र मै गंगा जी विराजित होती हे ऐसी मान्यता हे गाय सभी प्रकारें पूजनीय हे '' गाय के गोबर व् मूत्र पर वैज्ञानिको ने चिकित्सको ने भी अनुसन्धान करके स्वास्थ्य हेतु उपयोगिता पर अपनी प्रमाणिकता की  मुहर लगाई हे यंहा तक की केंसर के रोगी को भी गौ मूत्र दिया जाता हे व् बहुत से रोगी इससे लाभान्वित हुए हे मदर टेरेसा भी गौ मूत्र की महत्ता को कई बार सिद्ध कर चुकी हे ''गौ धन हमारा सबसे बड़ा धन हे '' '' गाय हमारी माता हे '' इन बातो से केवल नारों से कुछ नहीं होता इनकी रक्षा हेतु हमें दर्द संकल्प लेना होगा व् इन नारों को वास्तविकता मै परिणित करना होगा तभी हम भारत वासी कृष्ण  भक्त कहलाने के वास्तविक अधिकारी होंगे

----------


## bawa009

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी

----------


## satyendra85

हनुमान जी जब सेतु निर्माण के समय पर्वत ला रहे थे तभी सेतु बन कर पूर्ण हो  गया तो श्री राम जी ने सबको सन्देश दिया की सेतु निर्माण पूर्ण हो गया है  ,अब आप जहा हो वही अपने साथ लाये पर्वत को छोड़ कर यहाँ आ जाओ ! उस समय  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन पर्वत को हिमालय की तलहटी से ला रहे थे , भगवन की आगया  उन्हें वृन्दावन में सुनाई दी , तौन्होने उस पर्वत को वाही रख दिया  !गोवर्धन पर्वत हनुमान जी से बोला - हे हनुमान जी आपने मुझे राम जी के  दर्शन काश्वासन दिया था अब क्या होगा ? मुझे राम जी के दर्शन कराओ ? 
हनुमान जी बोले -अप यही रुको में प्रभु से इजाजत लेकर आता हु ! हनुमान जी  ने राम जी से गोवर्धन पर्वत की विनती सुनाई तो श्री राम जी ने कहा की  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन को जाकर कहो की अगले जन्म में में उसे दर्शन दूंगा , और  उसको लोगो द्वारा पुज्वाऊंगा ! इस तरह गोवर्धन पर्वत वृन्दावन में आकार  स्थापित हुए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवः

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवः

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारी, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेवः

----------


## SUNIL1107

!! झूलत नवल-किशोर किशोरी संग !!

----------


## ADORABLE

*बहुत ही सुदर और प्यारा सूत्र !
सूत्र दार को सुभकामना !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell:......................................  ..................................................  .....:bell:

----------


## vickky681

आति उत्तम कमलजी आपका सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है

----------


## vickky681

सुनील जी आपके चित्र बहुत खुबसूरत है

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सुनील जी आपके चित्र बहुत खुबसूरत है


आपका धन्यबाद विक्की भाई

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ............:bell::bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हनुमान जी जब सेतु निर्माण के समय पर्वत ला रहे थे तभी सेतु बन कर पूर्ण हो  गया तो श्री राम जी ने सबको सन्देश दिया की सेतु निर्माण पूर्ण हो गया है  ,अब आप जहा हो वही अपने साथ लाये पर्वत को छोड़ कर यहाँ आ जाओ ! उस समय  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन पर्वत को हिमालय की तलहटी से ला रहे थे , भगवन की आगया  उन्हें वृन्दावन में सुनाई दी , तौन्होने उस पर्वत को वाही रख दिया  !गोवर्धन पर्वत हनुमान जी से बोला - हे हनुमान जी आपने मुझे राम जी के  दर्शन काश्वासन दिया था अब क्या होगा ? मुझे राम जी के दर्शन कराओ ? 
> हनुमान जी बोले -अप यही रुको में प्रभु से इजाजत लेकर आता हु ! हनुमान जी  ने राम जी से गोवर्धन पर्वत की विनती सुनाई तो श्री राम जी ने कहा की  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन को जाकर कहो की अगले जन्म में में उसे दर्शन दूंगा , और  उसको लोगो द्वारा पुज्वाऊंगा ! इस तरह गोवर्धन पर्वत वृन्दावन में आकार  स्थापित हुए !


*भाई सत्येंदर जी इस सुन्दर और मार्मिक कथा के लिए* *मैं आपको बारम्बार धन्यवाद देता हूँ..*
*यह कथा मैंने इस से पोर्र्व नही सुनी/पढ़ी थी.
**ठाकुर जी की कृपा आप पर हमेशा बनी रहे.*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बहुत शानदार सूत्र  है चाचा जी ......चित्र देखकर  आँखों में चमक  आ जाती है ........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *बहुत शानदार सूत्र  है चाचा जी ......चित्र देखकर  आँखों में चमक  आ जाती है ........*


पंकज जी ( बेगाना जी ) आपका धन्यवाद सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए........

----------


## Monu119

> :bell::bell:......................................  ..................................................  .....:bell:


अति सुन्दर छबि

----------


## bholu

पहले तो मैँ अपनी दीदी की पैर छूता हूँ
अब बताईये दी कैसी है आप 
मै भोलू आपका छोटा भाई शायद आप भूल गई है
आज अगर एभीएफ मैँ आया हूँ तो सिर्फ आपसे मिलने
दी मुझ पर इक अहसान कर दो
दी मुझे ये फोरम चलाना नही आता कृपा आप मुझे  जी मेल पर मिले
दी आपसे मिले काफी वक्त हो गया 
अपने छोटे भाई के लिये इतना कर दीजिये
आप बस इक मैसेज कर दीजियेगा
 जी मेल पर ये मेरी आपसे बिनती है दी  
कृप्या दी
मेरी आईडी है
GK0454@GMAIL.COM

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पहले तो मैँ अपनी दीदी की पैर छूता हूँ
> अब बताईये दी कैसी है आप 
> मै भोलू आपका छोटा भाई शायद आप भूल गई है
> आज अगर एभीएफ मैँ आया हूँ तो सिर्फ आपसे मिलने
> दी मुझ पर इक अहसान कर दो
> दी मुझे ये फोरम चलाना नही आता कृपा आप मुझे  जी मेल पर मिले
> दी आपसे मिले काफी वक्त हो गया 
> अपने छोटे भाई के लिये इतना कर दीजिये
> आप बस इक मैसेज कर दीजियेगा
> ...


भोलू जी मैं आपके स्नेह कि ह्रदय से कद्र करता हूँ.

मुझ से एक बहुत  बड़ी नादानी हो चुकी है 
जिसके लिए मैं सभी से करबद्ध क्षमा याचना करता हूँ.
 मैंने अनु ओबरॉय की आईडी बनाई यह मेरी बड़ी भूल थी , 
मुझे भास न था कि मैं अनजाने में आप जैसे सज्जन सदस्यों का दिल दुखा दूंगा.
इस आईडी  से मेरे कई भाई व बहनें बनी है जिन में से आप सब से अलग हैं.
मैं आपके स्नेह व प्यार को नमन करता हूँ.

एक बात और है मैंने कभी सोचा भी न था कि मैं कमल जी की आईडी को अनु ओबरॉय की आईडी में मर्ज़ करवा दूंगा.
आज इतने दिनों बाद क्यों लिख रहा हूँ वह भी इसलिए मैंने काफी दिनों बाद इस सूत्र में प्रवेश किया है.

मुझे इस विषय पर बात करने को प्रशासक महोदय जी की तरफ से मना  किया गया है.
अतः आप सभी प्रबुद्धजनों  ने  मेरे इस कृत्य को उदार ह्रदय से क्षमा कर दिया हुआ है . 
और  जिन जिन  के मन में इस विषय में अभी भी कुछ शेष रह गया है वह भी क्षमा कर दें.
धन्यवाद,
कमल जी.

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## ashwanimale

अर्जुन का अहंकार

एक बार अर्जुन को अहंकार हो गया कि वही सबसे बड़े भक्त हैं। श्रीकृष्ण इस बात को भांप गए। एक दिन वह अर्जुन को घुमाने ले गए। रास्ते में उनकी मुलाकात एक गरीब ब्राह्मण से हुई। वह सूखी घास खा रहा था और उसकी कमर से तलवार लटक रही थी। अर्जुन ने उससे पूछा, 'आप तो अहिंसा के पुजारी हैं। जीव हिंसा के भय से सूखी घास खाकर अपना गुजारा करते हैं। लेकिन फिर तलवार क्यों आपके साथ है?'

ब्राह्मण ने जवाब दिया, 'मैं कुछ लोगों को दंडित करना चाहता हूं।' अर्जुन ने जिज्ञासा जाहिर की, 'आपके शत्रु कौन हैं?' ब्राह्मण ने कहा, 'मैं चार लोगों को खोज रहा हूं, ताकि उनसे हिसाब चुकता कर सकूं। सबसे पहले तो मुझे नारद की तलाश है, जो मेरे प्रभु को आराम नहीं करने देते। सदा भजन-कीर्तन कर उन्हें जगाए रखते हैं। फिर मैं द्रौपदी पर क्रोधित हूं। उसने मेरे प्रभु को ठीक उसी समय पुकारा, जब वह भोजन करने बैठे थे। उन्हें खाना छोड़ पांडवों को दुर्वासा ऋषि के श्राप से बचाने जाना पड़ा। तीसरा शत्रु है हृदयहीन प्रह्लाद। उस निर्दयी ने मेरे प्रभु को गरम तेल के कड़ाह में प्रविष्ट कराया, हाथी के पैरों तले कुचलवाया और खंभे से प्रकट होने के लिए विवश किया। और चौथा शत्रु है अर्जुन। उसने मेरे भगवान को अपना सारथी बना डाला। कितना कष्ट हुआ होगा मेरे प्रभु को।'

यह कहते ही ब्राह्मण की आंखों में आंसू आ गए। यह देख अर्जुन का घमंड चूर-चूर हो गया। उसने श्रीकृष्ण से क्षमा मांगते हुए कहा, 'मान गया प्रभु, इस संसार में न जाने आपके कितने तरह के भक्त हैं। मैं तो कुछ भी नहीं हूं।'
संकलनः आर.डी. अग्रवाल 'प्रेमी'

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अर्जुन का अहंकार
> 
> एक बार अर्जुन को अहंकार हो गया कि वही सबसे बड़े भक्त हैं। श्रीकृष्ण इस बात को भांप गए। एक दिन वह अर्जुन को घुमाने ले गए। रास्ते में उनकी मुलाकात एक गरीब ब्राह्मण से हुई। वह सूखी घास खा रहा था और उसकी कमर से तलवार लटक रही थी। अर्जुन ने उससे पूछा, 'आप तो अहिंसा के पुजारी हैं। जीव हिंसा के भय से सूखी घास खाकर अपना गुजारा करते हैं। लेकिन फिर तलवार क्यों आपके साथ है?'
> 
> ब्राह्मण ने जवाब दिया, 'मैं कुछ लोगों को दंडित करना चाहता हूं।' अर्जुन ने जिज्ञासा जाहिर की, 'आपके शत्रु कौन हैं?' ब्राह्मण ने कहा, 'मैं चार लोगों को खोज रहा हूं, ताकि उनसे हिसाब चुकता कर सकूं। सबसे पहले तो मुझे नारद की तलाश है, जो मेरे प्रभु को आराम नहीं करने देते। सदा भजन-कीर्तन कर उन्हें जगाए रखते हैं। फिर मैं द्रौपदी पर क्रोधित हूं। उसने मेरे प्रभु को ठीक उसी समय पुकारा, जब वह भोजन करने बैठे थे। उन्हें खाना छोड़ पांडवों को दुर्वासा ऋषि के श्राप से बचाने जाना पड़ा। तीसरा शत्रु है हृदयहीन प्रह्लाद। उस निर्दयी ने मेरे प्रभु को गरम तेल के कड़ाह में प्रविष्ट कराया, हाथी के पैरों तले कुचलवाया और खंभे से प्रकट होने के लिए विवश किया। और चौथा शत्रु है अर्जुन। उसने मेरे भगवान को अपना सारथी बना डाला। कितना कष्ट हुआ होगा मेरे प्रभु को।'
> 
> यह कहते ही ब्राह्मण की आंखों में आंसू आ गए। यह देख अर्जुन का घमंड चूर-चूर हो गया। उसने श्रीकृष्ण से क्षमा मांगते हुए कहा, 'मान गया प्रभु, इस संसार में न जाने आपके कितने तरह के भक्त हैं। मैं तो कुछ भी नहीं हूं।'
> संकलनः आर.डी. अग्रवाल 'प्रेमी'


धन्यवाद प्रभो ( माले सर ) 
धन्यवाद..... जी आपको..............

यह कथा मैंने अलग तरीके से सुनी थी .
प्रणाम करता हूँ जी आपको.


"हरी अनंत हरी कथा अनंता ,
कहहि सुनहिं बहु बिधि सब संता ."    

राम सिया राम .... सिया राम जय जय सिया राम.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> स्वर्ग में विचरण करते हुए राधा और कृष्ण
> अचानक एक दुसरे के सामने आ गए
> विचलित से कृष्ण ,प्रसन्नचित सी राधा
> कृष्ण सकपकाए, राधा मुस्काई
> इससे पहले कृष्ण कुछ कहते राधा बोल उठी
> कैसे हो द्वारकाधीश ?
> जो राधा उन्हें कान्हा कान्हा कह के बुलाती थी
> उसके मुख से द्वारकाधीश का संबोधन
> कृष्ण को भीतर तक घायल कर गया
> ...


मास्टर जी सुस्वागत है आपका.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अर्जुन का अहंकार
> 
> एक बार अर्जुन को अहंकार हो गया कि वही सबसे बड़े भक्त हैं। श्रीकृष्ण इस बात को भांप गए। एक दिन वह अर्जुन को घुमाने ले गए। रास्ते में उनकी मुलाकात एक गरीब ब्राह्मण से हुई। वह सूखी घास खा रहा था और उसकी कमर से तलवार लटक रही थी। अर्जुन ने उससे पूछा, 'आप तो अहिंसा के पुजारी हैं। जीव हिंसा के भय से सूखी घास खाकर अपना गुजारा करते हैं। लेकिन फिर तलवार क्यों आपके साथ है?'
> 
> ब्राह्मण ने जवाब दिया, 'मैं कुछ लोगों को दंडित करना चाहता हूं।' अर्जुन ने जिज्ञासा जाहिर की, 'आपके शत्रु कौन हैं?' ब्राह्मण ने कहा, 'मैं चार लोगों को खोज रहा हूं, ताकि उनसे हिसाब चुकता कर सकूं। सबसे पहले तो मुझे नारद की तलाश है, जो मेरे प्रभु को आराम नहीं करने देते। सदा भजन-कीर्तन कर उन्हें जगाए रखते हैं। फिर मैं द्रौपदी पर क्रोधित हूं। उसने मेरे प्रभु को ठीक उसी समय पुकारा, जब वह भोजन करने बैठे थे। उन्हें खाना छोड़ पांडवों को दुर्वासा ऋषि के श्राप से बचाने जाना पड़ा। तीसरा शत्रु है हृदयहीन प्रह्लाद। उस निर्दयी ने मेरे प्रभु को गरम तेल के कड़ाह में प्रविष्ट कराया, हाथी के पैरों तले कुचलवाया और खंभे से प्रकट होने के लिए विवश किया। और चौथा शत्रु है अर्जुन। उसने मेरे भगवान को अपना सारथी बना डाला। कितना कष्ट हुआ होगा मेरे प्रभु को।'
> 
> यह कहते ही ब्राह्मण की आंखों में आंसू आ गए। यह देख अर्जुन का घमंड चूर-चूर हो गया। उसने श्रीकृष्ण से क्षमा मांगते हुए कहा, 'मान गया प्रभु, इस संसार में न जाने आपके कितने तरह के भक्त हैं। मैं तो कुछ भी नहीं हूं।'
> संकलनः आर.डी. अग्रवाल 'प्रेमी'


मास्टर जी  इस लघु कथा ने भाव विभोर कर दिया, ह्रदय द्रवित कर दिया.
दुबारा से पढ़ा है इसको......
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Aeolian

rachnaye achchi hai.

----------

